#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-07
<lili1> salam
<lili1> man to config apachemoshkel daram
<lili1> chand vaght pish hame chi ok bod alan na
<lili1> kasi mitone komakam kone?
<lili1> mishe lotfan komak konid
<hale> kodom dap bara mohite linux behtare? man download manager chi nasb konam behtare?
<mtux> hale: axel
<mtux> hale: DownThemAll
<mtux> aria2
<hale> mtux: ok.tnx
<goodboy_> hale: multiget
<hale> mishe komakam konid lotfan
<hale> man apache ro config kardam ama error mide
<hale> hads mizanam bekhatere permission hastesh
<hale> ro perl and cgi mige error hastesh
<hale> ok shod
<rahmani> سلام این جا کسی پی اچ پی کار کرده؟
<ilius> !ask | rahmani
<lubotu3> rahmani: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rahmani> ilius : ببخشید داشتم به یک پرسشنامه جواب می دادم
<rahmani> می شه منظورتون را فارسی بنویسید
<rahmani> ilius :
<rahmani> ilius : من یک سوال در مورد کوکی ها داشتم
<bmoqimi> mtux: ping
<mtux> ha bmoqimi pong :D
<mtux> bmoqimi: dadam monshi ha fax konan
<mtux> goft khabaram mikone
<bmoqimi> mtux: oook good,forward kon khabareshuno be man :D
<mtux> goft bayad scan konam :/
<mtux> ok
<bmoqimi> mtux: zang zadam be hamkaresh goftam chera porte khali nadarin
<bmoqimi> goft darim :D
<bmoqimi> mtux: goftam eeee pas vasl kon ghafari
<bmoqimi> :)
<mtux> lol
<bmoqimi> boland nakhand haji too sherkat khubiat nadare :D mtux
<mtux> =)) bashe bmoqimi
<Iman_> hi
<Iman_> سلام
<Iman_> ببخشید من یه مشکل داشتم
<ilius> rahmani: شما هر سوالی دارید بپرسید بدون اینکه بپرسید بپرسم یا نه و بدون مقدمه ‌چینی . و نه از یه شخص خاص
<ilius> rahmani: اگه کسی بلد باشه جواب میده
<Iman_> مرسی
<ilius> Iman_: ^ همینطور
<Iman_> میخواستم فیلتر شکن freedom رو نصب کنم
<Iman_> اما خطا میده
<ilius> Iman_: دانلود کردید؟
<Iman_> نه
<ilius> Iman_: فایلش چی هست؟
<Iman_> از دوستم گرفتم
<ilius> Iman_: پسوند فایل
<rahmani> ilius : ممنون
<Iman_> jar
<ilius> Iman_: نصب نمی‌خواد
<ilius> Iman_: java -jar JAR_FILE_PATH
<Iman_> ‍چی میخواد
<Iman_> زدم همینو نمیشه
<ilius> Iman_: ya Open with .... Sun Java  (ya OpenJDK)
<ilius> Iman_: نمیشه یعنی چی
<ilius> Iman_: توی ترمینال زدید؟ ارور داد؟
<Iman_> صبرکن خطاشو کبی کنم
<Iman_> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jar Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: jar 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217) 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method) 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205) 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321) 	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294) 	at java.lang
<Iman_> چی میگه؟
<ilius> Iman_: java -version
<ilius> Iman_: خروجی این لطفا
<Iman_> java version "1.6.0_20" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.5) (6b20-1.9.5-0ubuntu1) OpenJDK Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<rahmani> من یک برنامه با
<rahmani> php
<ilius> Iman_: هممم ممکنه با این اجرا نشه. بهتره جاوا سان (اوراکل) رو نصب کنید
<ilius> !enter | rahmani
<lubotu3> rahmani: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rahmani> قبلا این کار را کردم یک نفر دیگر از من در خواست کرد وقتی متن ثانگلیسی فارسی هست این طور بنویسم
<Iman_> من از repository استفاده میکنم
<ilius> Iman_: از طریق گرافیکی هم تست کردی؟
<ilius> Iman_: Open with ...
<Iman_> نه
<Iman_> چجوری؟
<ilius> Iman_: روی فایل راست کلیک کن!!!
<ilius> Iman_: Open with ...
<ilius> Iman_: ببین چی داره
<ilius> rahmani: np, go on
<Iman_> لیست همه برنامه هامو میاره!!!!!!!!!
<ilius> rahmani: :-D
<ilius> Iman_: :-D
<rahmani> برنامه یک فروشگاه که کاربر جنس را از تو فهرست انتخاب می کنه
<ilius> Iman_: OpenJDK
<Iman_> واسه چی میخندی
<Iman_> خوب راست گفتم
<Iman_> ;)
<ilius> Iman_: همینطوری :)
<ilius> rahmani: مشکلت دقیقا کجاست
<rahmani> بعد برنامه جنس رو توی سبد خرید اضافه می کنه
<Iman_> open jdk نداره
<rahmani> یعنی توی کوکی ها  ذخیره و بعد نشون می ده
<Iman__> ببخشید من قطع شدم
<Iman__> OpenJdk نداره
<Iman__> ilius
<Iman__> رفتی؟
<Iman__> کسی نیست؟
<mtux> bmoqimi: ping
<mtux> bmoqimi: done
<bmoqimi> mtux: got it thx,
<Iman__> :(
 * ilius dc
<bmoqimi> mtux: behesh zang mizanam alan
<mtux> :)
<bmoqimi> mtux: any problem reported ?
<Iman__> خوب چرا کسی به سوال من جواب نمیده
<mtux> bmoqimi: ki reported?
<Iman__> میرم از ویندوز استفاده میکنما
<bmoqimi> mtux: monshi
<mtux> bmoqimi: na, faqat goft in shomare cheqad ashnas lol
<Iman__> برم؟
<mtux> goftam folan jas, gof aha!
<bmoqimi> mtux: faghat WARN dade :))
<mtux> =))
<Iman__> نبود؟
<ilius> Iman__: 10.10 dari?
<mtux> Iman__: sudo apt-get install anon-proxy
<Iman__> آره
<mtux> port 4001
<ilius> Iman__: تحدید نداریم ها ;-)
<Iman__> چشم
<ilius> Iman__: جاوای رسمی رو نصب کن درست میشه احتمالا
<Iman__> آخه کسی جواب نداد
<Iman__> جاوای رسمی چیه
<ilius> Iman__: توی سیناپتیک سرچ کن جاوا
<Iman__> زیر دیبلم صحبت کن
<ilius> Iman__: من اوبونتو ندارم
<ilius> Iman__: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<ilius> Iman__: OpenJDK  !=  (Sun) Oracle Java
<Iman__> خوب اینا رو سرچ کنم؟
<ilius> Iman__: نه نه
<ilius> Iman__: گفتم اون اوپن رسمی نیست
<Iman__> رفتم توی synaptic
<ilius> Iman__: فرق می‌کنه با اون
<ilius> Iman__: سرچ کن جاوا
<Iman__> الان اون sudo ... رو  زدم
<Iman__> یه چیزی دانلود شد
<Iman__> میزنم جاوا یه عالمه گزینه میاره
<Iman__> کدومو بزنم خوب
<ilius> Iman__: sun-java6  نداره؟
<Iman__> anonproxy chie?
<ilius> Iman__: ask mtux
<mtux> Iman__: ye chi tu hamun maye ast! nasb kon o proxy browser ro set kon ru localhost:4001
<Iman__> ببخشید چجوری ست کنم؟
<ilius> Iman__: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-java-jre-and-java-plugin.html
<ilius> Iman__: این روش نصب جاوای رسمی
<ilius> Iman__: باید یه مخزن اضافه کنی
<ilius> Iman_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Iman_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ilius> Iman_: یا سیناپتیک رو ببیند اینو بزن. یا توی همون سیناپتیک این  دو تا پکیج‌ رو نصب کن
<ilius> Iman_: اگه نیستش یه بار ریلود بزن
<ilius> Iman_: اگه بازم نبود اینجا رو نگاه کن  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-java-jre-and-java-plugin.html
<rahmani> ilius :
<Iman_> توی سینابتک که سان جاوا بیدا نکردم
<ilius> Iman_: چون اوبونتو ندارم مطمئن نیستم که اونجا هست یا باید مخزن اضافه بشه
<rahmani> ilius : ببخشید اینترنت قطع شد!!!!
<ilius> rahmani: ?
<ilius> rahmani: منم قطع شدم
<rahmani> منظور سوالم را فهمیدی؟
<ilius> rahmani: من هیچ سوالی ندیدم
<Iman_> بزا ببینم این سایتی که دادی چیکار میکنه
<ilius> (03:44:11 PM) rahmani: بعد برنامه جنس رو توی سبد خرید اضافه می کنه
<Iman_> خبر میدم
<rahmani> ilius :سوالم در مورد کوکی بود
<ilius> rahmani: عنوان سوال نه. خود سوال :)
<ilius> rahmani: دقیقا مشکل چیه
<rahmani> من یک متغیرهایی را در کوکی ذخیره کرده  ام
<Iman_> نشد
<Iman_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is onl
<rahmani> ilius : حتی آرایه کوکی را چا÷ کرده ام که می دانم شامل آن هاست
<ilius> rahmani: خب
<rahmani> ilius : اما برای نمایش متغیرها به کاربر یا حذف ان ها توسط کاربر برنامه دچار مشکل می شود
<ilius> rahmani: چه مشکلی؟
<ilius> rahmani: اروری چیزی میده؟
<ilius> rahmani: لوگ‌هاش رو چک کردی؟
<rahmani> وقتی کاربر از توی یک فرم چیزی را با ارایه پست  می فرسته در مقصد بلافاصله قابل دریافت هست
<rahmani> اما از طریق کوکی این طور نیست
<rahmani> ilius : ببخشید که من نمی تونم خوب توضیح بدهم نمی دونم چرا اضطراب درام
<mtux> bmoqimi: shod pesar amu?
<bmoqimi> in a minute mtux
<rahmani> ilius : اشاید برای این که به این بحث تسلط ندارم
<ilius> rahmani: http://php.net/manual/en/language.types.array.php
<ilius> rahmani: گرچه من متوجه مشکل نشدم
<rahmani> ilius : مشکل من نمایش متغیرهای کوکی هست
<bmoqimi> mtux: done.madareko ferestad mokhaberat
<bmoqimi> mtux: ta radif konan ina vasl mikonan
<ilius> rahmani: :-/
<rahmani> کاربر یک جنسی را انتخاب می کند بعد برنامه کد اون جنس را در آرایه کوکی ذخیره می کنه
<mtux> bmoqimi: great, tnx
<rahmani> خواهش می کنم نمادین صحبت نکنید من تجربه زیادی ندارم
<Bersam> rahmani: فقط کسایی که اول پیغامشون اسم شما رو نوشتن مستقیما با شما صحبت می‌کنن ... این جا یه کاناله که ممکنه چند نفر با هم دیگه صحبت کنن در مورد چند تا موضوع!
<online_it2> دوستان کسی میدونه چرا mtux.wordpress.com فیلتره؟
<mtux> online_it2: be nazaret chera http://www.parsix.org/ filtere?
<online_it2> نمیدونیستم،توجیه شدم زشت واقعا
<parsig> سلام ، من یه مشکل با
<parsig> cmake
<parsig> کردن یه سورس دارم
<parsig> کسی می تونه کمکم کنه ؟
<nixoeen> ls
<nixoeen> oops, sorry! in gharar nabud inja biad
<jomjome> salam be hame
<jomjome> everplays: :D
<everplays> hey jomjome :) how's it going?
<jomjome> everplays: it's going good :)
<jomjome> how are you?
<everplays> alive, seeking around to kill death :P
<jomjome> hehe
<jomjome> if you figure out how to evade death let me know :)
<everplays> jomjome, still learning Persian?
<jomjome> everplays: i have nobody to speak it with
<jomjome> just to write it with
<everplays> jomjome, :( but there are more than 4million iranian people living in US, i thought you've one around
<hesam> salam be hame khaste nabashid
<hesam> man mikham doc_root php ro taghiir bedam
<hesam> kasi mitune komak kone???
<hesam> alo
<hesam> kasi nemitune komakam kone?
<hesam> alo alo
<nixoeen> hesam: khob taghir bede, moshkel kojast ?
<hesam> khob nemidunam chetory bayad inkaro bokonam
<hesam> kodum file ro baiad taghiir bedam
<hesam> ubuntu 10.10 daram
<hesam> alan in file ro taghiir dadam vali dorost nashod:
<hesam> -etc-php5-apache2-php.ini
<everplays> hesam, document root-e apache che rabti be config-e php dare?
<hesam> khob aziz man nemidunam, bara hamin daram miporsam
<hesam> haminjuri gashtam ino peida kardam
<hesam> hala shoma lotf koni begi kodum ro baiad taghiir bedam mamnun misham
<everplays> hesam, bayad too /etc/apache2/ donbale httpd.conf begardi
<hesam> khob unja che tagi ro bayad taghiir bedam?
<everplays> albate age dalil-e in karet ine ke nemitooni /var/www/ ro edit koni kheyli rahat mitooni ba sudo chown koni directory ro
<hesam> che kar konam aziz?
<hesam> man taze karam
<hesam> :)
<everplays> vase kodoom change kardan-e document_root ya chown kardan-e /var/www ?
<hesam> na hamun chown
<hesam> mersi aziz
<hesam> chown chie? va chetory anjam bedam
<hesam> :)
<everplays> hesam, sudo chown -R USER.USER /var/www/
<everplays> be jaye USER ham esm-e user-e khodet ro bezan
<hesam> baad chi mishe?
<hesam> bebakhshid ke enghadr miporsam
<everplays> bad mitooni har chizi ro ke mikhay too /var/www edit koni ba user-e khodet
<hesam> aha mersi
<hesam> chown kollan baraye hamin kare?
<everplays> are, owner (saheb)-e file ro avaz mikone
<hesam> aha mamnunam kheili lotf kardi aziz
<hesam> movafagh bashid
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-08
<Stifler> test
<dark-sun> سـ سـ سـ سـلام
<dark-sun> نخیر! اینجا کانال بشو نیست!
<bmoqimi> mtux: how u doing amis?
<mtux> bmoqimi: amis? what the f is amis?
<bmoqimi> mtux: :d  friend :D
<bmoqimi> chetori yare ?
<mtux> bmoqimi: khubam yare
<mtux> daram doc mikhunam o ina
<bmoqimi> manam daram tamum misham
<bmoqimi> :D
<mtux> bmoqimi: nahar nakhordi?
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> http://www.eecs.mit.edu/
<bmoqimi> mtux: man fekr mikonam ke karesh kare besiar khubie,ama na baraye to ba in sharayet va tavanayi ha va sharayet ! mokhalefam !
<mtux> bmoqimi: why? /pm?
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> mojadad
<Omid> nazaretun chie ye post bezanim too forum
<Omid> behtarin narm afzara ro moarefi konim?
<Omid> masalan man ghablan az xfardic estefade mikardam o mdic
<Omid> ama alan be in natije residam ke golden dict az hame behtare
<Omid> ya dar morede octave o...
<Omid> kasi nazari nadare?
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> فارسی ساز ابونتو یا کوبونتو رو میخوام
<ahmad> فارسی ساز ابونتو یا کوبونتو رو میخوام
<ahmad> فارسی ساز ابونتو یا کوبونتو رو میخوام
<ahmad> فارسی ساز ابونتو یا کوبونتو رو میخوام
<ahmad> فارسی ساز ابونتو یا کوبونتو رو میخوام
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> میخوام
<ahmad> farsi saz ubunti ya kubunu ro mikam
<ahmad> help me
<ahmad> help me
<lllhamedlll> سلام بر دوستان
<lllhamedlll> الان دارم از اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ باهاتون صحبت می کنم
<lllhamedlll> یه مشکل
<lllhamedlll> گذاشتم کدک های صوت و تصویر دان بشه
<lllhamedlll> سوال اول مگه این ها توی dvd خودش نیست؟
<lllhamedlll> ۲.دو روش تو سایت ها هست یکی دستورات ترمینال
<lllhamedlll> یکی هم اون مخازن
<lllhamedlll> تو مخازن که نبود
<lllhamedlll> دستور هم ارور میده
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: چه ارروری می‌ده چه دستوری رو می‌زنی؟
<lllhamedlll> دستور:
<lllhamedlll> این ارور بود
<lllhamedlll>     sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<lllhamedlll> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: ببین تو در هر زمان فقط می‌تونی یک دونه برنامه‌ی متصل به پکیج منیجر اوبونتو رو اجرا کنی
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: اررور هم مشکلش همینه ... اگه پکیج‌منیجر دیگه‌ای نصب کردی پاکش کن
<lllhamedlll> یعنی به خاطر اون ابدیتست؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: یعنی منظورم اینه که اگه اجراش کردیی قطعش کن
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: بله اگه آپدیت هم بکنی به پکیج‌منیجر وصلی ... پس صبر کن تا آپدیته تموم بشه
<lllhamedlll> اون synaptic package ,anager
<lllhamedlll> همون مخازنه؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: مخازن نیست ... اون برنامه‌ی پکیج منیجری هست که به مخازن اوبونتو و یا مخازنی که بهش بدی وصل میشه و می‌تونه از اون طریق برنامه‌ها و پکیج های دلخواهت رو نصب کنی
<lllhamedlll> یه سوال دیگه ۲ گیگ swap گذاشتم
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: رابط گرافیکی
<lllhamedlll> رمم هم ۴ هست
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: apt-get هست
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: خب؟
<lllhamedlll> تاثیر قابل ملاحظه ای داره؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: تاثیر که بعضی از برنامه‌هات به این سواپ احتیاج دارن ولی چون رمت بالاست همین ۲ گیگ برای سواپ کافیه
<lllhamedlll> اگه الان تو ابدیت نبودم
<lllhamedlll> و اون دستور رو اجرا می کردم هم باید متصل می شدم تا کدک ها رو می گرفتم
<lllhamedlll> اخه الان vpn زدم
<lllhamedlll> دفعه اول اجازه نداد
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: اون دستور می‌خواد پکیج هایی که براش اسم بردی رو نصب کنه
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: اگه اون پکیج ها در توزیع تو موجود باشه که خب نصبش می‌کنه ...
<lllhamedlll> خب از یه جایی باید نصب کنه دیگه؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: ولی اگه موجود نباشه اخطار میده
<lllhamedlll> اهان
<lllhamedlll> درست شد
<lllhamedlll> ما تو تحریمیم یا اونا تو تحریم ماهستند؟
<Bersam> یه نکته که اگه پیدا نکرد پکیج هات رو ریپوزیتوری هات رو با این دستور به روز کن
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: sudo apt-get update
<lllhamedlll> الان نمیشه نه؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: از طرف اون ها که تحریم نیستیم از این طرف هم تا جایی که من می‌دونم مخازن فیلتر نیست و دسترسی به پکیج ها مشکلی نداره ...
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: اگه داری پکیج‌هات رو آپگرید می‌کنی نه نمیشه
<lllhamedlll> من الان با adsl  وصلم
<lllhamedlll> کابلو کندم و یا علی
<lllhamedlll> وصل شد
<lllhamedlll> ولی می خواستم اول با wireless
<lllhamedlll> وصل شم اصلا گذینش غیر فعال بود
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: وایرلس لپ‌تاپه؟
<lllhamedlll> بله
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: سرچ کن ببین برای فعال کردنش چی کار باید بکنی
<lllhamedlll> ok
<lllhamedlll> سوالدیگه
<lllhamedlll> مالتی تاچ رو نمیشه اینجا فعال کرد؟
<lllhamedlll> یعنی درایورشو می ذارن شرکت ها؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: چرا میشه ... من آخرین بار روی تبلت لنوو دیدمش
<lllhamedlll> باید دان کنم درسته؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: Lenovo ideapad s10
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: بله ... قبلش مدل لپ‌تاپت یا تبلتت رو سرچ کنی چیزای خوبی پیدا می‌کنی ...
<lllhamedlll> سوال دیگه(شرمنده زیاد می برسم)
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: ولی با مولتی تاچ مشکلی نداره ...
<lllhamedlll> الان ۱۵ گیگ دادم بهش
<lllhamedlll> با acronis disk manager
<lllhamedlll> اگه بخوام زیادش کنم چون اکرونیس ext4 نداشت موقع نصب خودش
<lllhamedlll> فرمتو تعیین کرد
<lllhamedlll> چه کار کنم؟
<lllhamedlll> نرم افزار برای بارتیشن بندی برای اوبونتو هست؟
<lllhamedlll> و ایا ext4 رو میشناسه؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: یه نکته ای که اگه بخوای به پارتیشن رووت دست بزنی
<btavakoli> lllhamedlll, GParted
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: ممکنه به اطلاعاتت آسیب برسونی ...
<Bersam> btavakoli: +1
<btavakoli> lllhamedlll, and System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<lllhamedlll> خب چکنم؟
<lllhamedlll> اینجا میشه از ntfs ها کند داد به این؟
<aliva> lllhamedlll: حاجی شوما هنوز بعد دو هفته نصب نکردی؟
<lllhamedlll> چرا
<lllhamedlll> سلا
<lllhamedlll> سلام
<lllhamedlll> الان دارم از توش با شما صحبت می کنم
<lllhamedlll> :دی
<lllhamedlll> چکار می کنید اسمتون برای من قرمز میشه؟؟؟اول اسم منو تایب می کنید؟
<lllhamedlll> نگرفتم
<lllhamedlll> اون disk utulity می تونه حجم روتمو زیاد کنه؟
<aliva> lllhamedlll:  اسمت رو نمی‌بینی تو پیام؟ تازه با پولوقی هم برات صدا بده
<lllhamedlll> aliva: اقا من می خوام نید فر اسبید رو نصب کنم میگه؟
<aliva> ها؟؟
<lllhamedlll> Wrong architecture 'armel'
<lllhamedlll> اینستالشم غیر فعاله
<lllhamedlll> ؟
<lllhamedlll> بازی need for speed
<lllhamedlll> با فرمت deb
<aliva> مگه فایل deb هم داره؟ هه هه هه
<lllhamedlll> دستت درد نکنه محصول خودمونه
<aliva> این که خودش ارورشو گفته
<lllhamedlll> می خوای بفرستم برات
<lllhamedlll> اسفالت هم داریم
<aliva> هاا؟؟
<lllhamedlll> یعنی چی؟
<aliva> یعنی چی می‌گویی!
<lllhamedlll> asphalt 5
<lllhamedlll> مشکل کجاست چرا نصب میشه؟
<aliva>  Wrong architecture 'armel'
<lllhamedlll> خب چکنم؟
<lllhamedlll> نمیفهمم
<lllhamedlll> چیکار کنم؟
<lllhamedlll> aliva: میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید؟
<aliva> منم زیاد اطلاعات ندارم. با deb کار نکردم. یه گوگل کن ببین چی می‌شه
<lllhamedlll> tnx
<lllhamedlll> اگه ابدیت کلی کنم فونت هم برم نصب میشه؟
<lllhamedlll> aliva: الان که دارم کدک دان می کنم اصلا نمیتونم ببینم تو مخازنم چی دارم؟؟
<lllhamedlll> یا ازش نصب کنم؟
<lllhamedlll> bersam: رپیس شما جواب بده
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: ... مخازن رسمی اوبونتو توی اینترنت موجودن
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: می‌تونی پکیجی که می‌خوای رو توشون سرچ کنی
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lllhamedlll> دمت گرم لطف کردی
<lllhamedlll> bersam: اقا من نرم افزار gdebi رو دان کردم نصب کردم به خیر و خوشی
<lllhamedlll> الان می خوام اجراش کنم
<lllhamedlll> کجا دنبالش بگردم؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: چه پکیجی هست؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: توی ترمینال اگه اسمش رو بزنی احتمالا اجراش کنه ... ولی معمولا اگه پکیج گرافیکی باشه آیکنش توی منو ها میره
<lllhamedlll> برای نصب راحت تر فایل های deb
<Bersam> !!!
<lllhamedlll> اخه دو تا بازی بود نصب نمیشد
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: okey
<lllhamedlll> نیست
<lllhamedlll> توی ترمینال هم میگه
<lllhamedlll> Usage: gdebi [options] filename For a graphical version run gdebi-gtk   Options:   --version             show program's version number and exit   -h, --help            show this help message and exit   -n, --non-interactive                         Run non-interactive (dangerous!)   -o APT_OPTS, --option=APT_OPTS                         Set an APT configuration option   -q, --quiet           Do not show progress information  
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: gdebi-gtk رو بزن
<lllhamedlll> اقا روی نرم افزار کلیک راست کردم
<lllhamedlll> با gdebi رو
<lllhamedlll> اجرا کردم
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: من با این برنامه کار نکردم ... اگه مشکلی داره گوگل کن
<lllhamedlll> اقا هی کیبورد خود به خود عوض میشه زبانش؟??؟؟؟؟?
<lllhamedlll> یه سوال دیگه اون جلوه های گرافیکی شاخ اوبونتو رو از کجا مدیریت باید کرد؟
<lllhamedlll> bersam:یه سوال دیگه اون جلوه های گرافیکی شاخ اوبونتو رو از کجا مدیریت باید کرد؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: Prefenceses ==> compizconfig setting manager
<lllhamedlll> bersam: نداره!!!!
<lllhamedlll> bersam:یافتم
<lllhamedlll> فقط یه مشکل
<lllhamedlll> گذاشتم تا اخر
<lllhamedlll> اجازه خواست دادم
<lllhamedlll> یه ارور داد و بستش
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: برو این جا http://lmgtfy.com/?q=compiz+in+ubuntu+10.10
<lllhamedlll> bersam:هدفون رو وصل کردم اصلا محل نداد
<lllhamedlll> bersam:هدفون رو وصل کردم اصلا محل نداد
<tHr> salam doostan man mikham hame tanzimati ke az ubuntu haie gabli to folder home zakhire shodano hazf konam chon eshkalati daran kodom fileha va folder haro pak konam?
<lllhamedlll> bersam:ممنون از راهنماییاتون شرمنده که وقتتونو گرفتم
<lllhamedlll> aliva:ممنون از راهنماییاتون شرمنده که وقتتونو گرفتم
<lllhamedlll> bersam:شرمنده من دوباره یه سوال دارم
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: بفرما! امیدوارم قبلش گوگلش کرده باشی :)
<lllhamedlll> نتیجه گوگل من این شد که باید نسخه نوت بوکی اوبونتو رو نصب کنم که فایلش ۷۰۰ مگه
<lllhamedlll> خب الان من کلی ابلودو ابگرید کردم
<lllhamedlll> نمیشه این هارو به اون منتقل کرد؟
<lllhamedlll> ببخشید ابدیت
<lllhamedlll> بازم گوگلی بشم؟؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: خب سوال رو اول بپرس!!!
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: netbook
<lllhamedlll> :ي:ي:ي:ي:
<lllhamedlll> یعنی من الان درست نصب کردم درسته؟؟یعنی نوت بوکیش نیست؟
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: !!! ببین من نمی‌دونم تو چی سرچ کردی و یا حتی سوالت  چی هست! و حتی من نمی‌دونم که چی نصب کردی! اوکی؟ من می‌گم که سوالت رو قبل از پرسیدن توی ای‌ار‌سی توی گوگل بگرد! راحت تر به جواب می‌رسی
<lllhamedlll> bersam: اوکی !!!!!!!
<nixoeen> Gabi: ?
<lllhamedlll> bersam: این دیگه تو گوگل نبود خداییش
<Gabi> i have a problem ( off-topic )
<lllhamedlll> هدفون رو که وصل می کنم هیچ عکس العملی نشون نمیده
<lllhamedlll> تو منوی sound هم رفتم و دستی گذاشتم روی هدفون صدا از اسبیکر قطع شد ولی نیومد تو هدفون
<nixoeen> Gabi: do not send Private Messages to other users without permission! You can write it here
<Gabi> allright
<Gabi> http://gg-game.ir/showpost.php?p=7046&postcount=1  , i cant understand how to ( موزش استفاده )
<lllhamedlll> اساتید محترم یکی اگه لطف بکنه این لینک رو بنگره ببینه مشکل هدفون من کجاست:
<lllhamedlll> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ac81419c0623acabf1ddc651c28b12e9f5cf3bc
<lllhamedlll> ممنون از همه :D:D:D:D:D:D
<AliRE> سلام بچه ها. من یه ‍‍‍‍‍پکیج نصب کردم که به صورت نصب ونیم کاره نصب شده.فکر کنم که پکیجش کامل نبود.حال هر چه میخوام اون پکیج رو پاک کنم پاک نمی شه و پیغام می ده که نمی تونه اون رو پاک کنه
<AliRE> و میگه که از اول نصب کنم
<AliRE> در صورتی که اجازه نصب دوباره رو هم نمیده.
<AliRE> نمی دونم چطوری باید پاکش کنم.
<dark-sun> sudo apt-get purge <package-name>
<AliRE> امتحان کردم این پیغام رو میده:
<AliRE> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package backburner.sw.base needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
 * dark-sun has no idea
<bmoqimi> AliRE: sudo aptitude install -f
<dark-sun> AliRE: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/package-installation-error-and-solution.html
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: گوگل نکرده اومده سوال می‌پرسه
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: np man,be cool
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: خوبی بابک جون؟ اضافه کاری‌ها رو این ماه می‌دن؟
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: man alan too ezafe karam,bavaret mishe :( ?invaghte shab az sare sobh
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: من امروز نزدیک بود با امور مالی دعوام بشه. گفتم چه وضعیه شورش رو در آوردین
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: اینجوری نمی‌شه بابک، یک نفری فایده نداره
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: agha man beram khune dg
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: azizamn :)
<dark-sun> Bersam: بریم تو راه با هم صحبت می‌کنیم
 * bmoqimi is going home to rest at last
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: ××
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: پارکینگ می‌بینمت
<Bersam> dark-sun: تو راه؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: بریم.
<dark-sun> Bersam: نه بابا! با بابک بودم..
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> AliRE: حل شد؟
<AliRE> نه.
<lllhamedlll> dark-sun:قربون مرامت تا نرفتید بارکینگ گوگل منم بدید ببینم...ممنون
<dark-sun> AliRE: AliRE: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package-name>
<lllhamedlll> هدفونم کار نمیکنه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: بهت گفتم از اون نخر! گرونفروشه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: خودت گوش نکردی
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: دیدی کلاهبردارم بود!!!!
<lllhamedlll> :))
<lllhamedlll> اخه لا مصب تو ویندوز کار می کرد
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: اون کارش همینه. ویندوزتم عوض کنی معلوم نیست بازهم کار کنه
<lllhamedlll> خب حالا چیکنم؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: گوگل نکردی مدلش رو؟
<lllhamedlll> این گوگل شما چقدر قویه
<lllhamedlll> به مدل نیست
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: ها؟ مگه آخر کدوم مدل رو گرفتی؟ چجوریه؟
<lllhamedlll> اصلا محل ... نمیده به هدفونم
<lllhamedlll> بابا اذیت نکن وقته خوابمه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: همین هدفون معمولی‌ها؟
<dark-sun> یا بیسیمه؟
<lllhamedlll> نه قابلامه ای ه
<lllhamedlll> با سیم
<dark-sun> یا بلوتوثیه؟
<lllhamedlll> :((
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: مشکلی نباید داشته باشه
<lllhamedlll> :))
<lllhamedlll> همین دیگه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: درست وصلش کردی؟
<lllhamedlll> اره
<lllhamedlll> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ac81419c0623acabf1ddc651c28b12e9f5cf3bc
<lllhamedlll> تو فوروم خارجکیه
<lllhamedlll> نوشته بود اینو بدم اهل فن
<lllhamedlll> کار خودمه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: کدوم توزیع؟
<lllhamedlll> Û±Û°.Û±Û°
<dark-sun> آهان گرفتم..یک لحظه
<dark-sun> هوم.. لپ تاپ ایسوس..
<dark-sun> توی
<lllhamedlll> احسنت
<dark-sun> sound preferences
<dark-sun> چی می‌بینی؟
<lllhamedlll> چیز های زیادی
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: میکروفن هم داره این چیزی که گرفتی؟
<lllhamedlll> بله
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: یک سر بیا سربرگ
<dark-sun> hardware
<lllhamedlll> دو تا
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: بفرما شروع شد
<lllhamedlll> high definition audio controler
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: خب امتحان کن بینشون
<lllhamedlll> internal audio
<lllhamedlll> فرقی نمیکنه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: خب حالا ببین پایین اون قسمت یک منویی هست به اسم
<dark-sun> profile
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: اون روی چیه
<dark-sun> منو نه یک کادر دراپ داون
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم به زبون فارسی «پایین افتادنی»
<lllhamedlll> اولیه
<lllhamedlll> high defenition audio
<dark-sun> ببین گزینه‌هاش چین؟
<lllhamedlll> ino off
<dark-sun> همین؟
<lllhamedlll> اره همین
<dark-sun> مال من پنج تا گزینه‌ داره بجز
<dark-sun> off
<lllhamedlll> خوش به حالت
<dark-sun> هووم.. گزینه‌هاش رو امتحان کن شاید فرجی شد
<lllhamedlll> نه هر کار کردم نشد
<lllhamedlll> تو تب اخری
<lllhamedlll> رفتم رو هدفون
<lllhamedlll> صدا از اسبیکر قطع میشه
<dark-sun> خب؟
<lllhamedlll> ولی از هدفون نمیاد
<lllhamedlll> همین دیگه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: فردا بیا خونه‌مون یک هدفون بهت می‌دم برو تست کن
<lllhamedlll> ادرس بده
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: اهواز
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: در زرده
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: نه وجدانن اهوازی؟
<lllhamedlll> ای ول بول اوتوبوس دیگه نمیدم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: اگه اهوازی بهت آدرس بدم
<lllhamedlll> بس چی
<lllhamedlll> مگه ip نمیبینی
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> می خوام چیکار
<lllhamedlll> حق داره امور مالی کم بول بده بهتون
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: اگه اهوازی بهت می‌رسونم تست کنی
<lllhamedlll> :))
<Bersam> lllhamedlll: Ù¾ = m
<lllhamedlll> ایول:))
<lllhamedlll> دستت طلا
<lllhamedlll> ناراحت که نشدی
<dark-sun> Bersam: ای ول دقت!
<dark-sun> ;)
<Bersam> dark-sun: مخ‌لصیم :)
<dark-sun> the-light: این حامد اهوازیه؟
<lllhamedlll> خب حالا من چه گلی به سرم بگیرم؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: تنها پیشنهادم اینه که با هدفون دیگه تست کن
<lllhamedlll> الان سه تا هدفون کنارمه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: گفتی توی ویندوز کار می‌ده؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: ویندوز لپتاپ خودت
<the-light> dark-sun: نحنُ نحکمُ بالاظاهر
<lllhamedlll> بله
<lllhamedlll> با چه کیفیتی
<dark-sun> the-light: و نحن نقتل بالسیف
<dark-sun> :{
<lllhamedlll> یا ابالفضل عربیتونم همراه با اوبونتوتون خوبه
<the-light> dark-sun: لات خوف خویه ;)
<lllhamedlll> نه من همدانیم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: شانس اوردی.. وگرنه سر و دستت می‌رسید به بخارا
<dark-sun> :D
<lllhamedlll> ترک ترکماااااااااااااااااا
<dark-sun> لینوکس کاران خوزستانی رابطه‌ی نزدیکی با خشونت دارن!
<lllhamedlll> از اون ۸ سیلندرا
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: خب پس به خال هندویت بخشیم سمرقند و همدان را
<dark-sun> ;)
<lllhamedlll> :))
<lllhamedlll> الان کارت صدای من شناسه؟؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: یک توزیع ردهت بیس بگذار ببین چی می‌شه
<lllhamedlll> عجب سوالی پرسیدم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: من به شخصه
<dark-sun> puppu
<dark-sun> puppy
<dark-sun> رو پیشنهاد می‌کنم. شنیدم توی شناسایی سخت افزار اعجوبه‌ایه
<lllhamedlll> من با اوبونتو حال می کنم رد هت به کارم نمیاد
<dark-sun> متد لینوکس کاران کانال: ۱- گوگل ۲- تعویض توزیع !!!
<dark-sun> از این دو گام کسی فراتر نرفته!
<dark-sun> البته من اینجا یک گام فراتر می‌ردم
<dark-sun> لپ تاپت رو عوض کن!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> یک اچ پی بگیر
<dark-sun> ;)
<lllhamedlll> اشغاله
<lllhamedlll> برا این ۶ ماه پرس و جو کردم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: شاید زیادی پرس و جو کردی
<dark-sun> بعد از ۶ ماه کلی محصول جدید میاد ... نه؟
<dark-sun> من نیت کردم.. هفته‌ی بعدش خریدم
<dark-sun> :S
<dark-sun> the-light: احسان سمت شما هم بارون میاد؟
<the-light> dark-sun: bali
<dark-sun> the-light: اینجا بند نمی‌شه! فردا باید با بلم برم سرکار
<dark-sun> بلم = قایق‌های مخصوص ماهیگیری
<dark-sun> توی فرهنگ لغت دهخدا هم نیست!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<lllhamedlll> جدا نمیشه هدفونو درست کرد؟؟؟
<dark-sun> نامی است که در جنوب به قایق دهند
<dark-sun> نه نوشته
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: از درایورشه. می‌تونی پیگیر بشی ولی راه پر مسافری نیست
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: یک راهی بهت بگم؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: یکم مسخره‌است ولی احتمالا توی شناسایی مسئله کمک کنه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: بگم؟ بگم؟
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: مشتی کجا رفتی؟
<dark-sun> من تازه ازش خوشم اومده بود! می‌خواستم آدرس بگیرم ازش بریم پیش ابوعلی سینا
<dark-sun> ... بریم گنجنامه
<dark-sun> ای بابا
<dark-sun> ها ها ها!
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها این رو دیدین؟
<dark-sun> Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
<dark-sun> صدای هدفونش رو صفر تعیین کرده
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: حامد
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: حااااااامــــــــــــد
<lllhamedlll> شرمنده
<lllhamedlll> رفتم یه جایییییی
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: من که می‌دونم!
<lllhamedlll> چیو؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: ببین مشتی صدای هدفون صفره
<lllhamedlll> رفتم قضای حاجت
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: چیزایی که نوشتم رو بخون
<dark-sun> ^^^
<lllhamedlll> خب چه شکلی زیاد کنم؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: توی لوگ فایل خودت بود
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: صبر کن پیداش کنم از توی راهنمای نصب آرچ
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> alsamixer set Headphone 85% unmute
<dark-sun> یه همچین چیزی توی آرچ بود!
<lllhamedlll> خب چیکارش کنم اینو؟
<lllhamedlll> ارچ چیه؟
<lllhamedlll> بابا زیر دیپلم بگو
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: حامد جون، شما اون دستوری که گفتم توی ترمینال وارد کنین
<dark-sun> محض احتیاط با سودو
<dark-sun> sudo
<lllhamedlll> اااااااااااااا
<dark-sun> alsamixer store
<lllhamedlll> چه باحاله
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: درست شد؟
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> :d
<dark-sun> alsamixer store
<dark-sun> این رو هم زدی؟
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> از اول بزنم؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: نه همون دومی رو بزن
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: محیط گرافیکی داره انیجا
<dark-sun> ما توی آرچ از این چیزا نداشتیم!
<lllhamedlll> الان بعد از این دستور
<lllhamedlll> مسترم ۸۰
<lllhamedlll> هدفونم ۱۰۰
<dark-sun> دنبال
<dark-sun> headphone
<lllhamedlll> اسپیکرم ۰
<dark-sun> آااباریک الله
<lllhamedlll> ولی بازم صدا ندارم:ي:ي:ي:ي
<dark-sun> با
<dark-sun> f3
<dark-sun> تست کردی؟
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> چه شکلی؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: ببین با اسکپ خارج بشو با این دستور تست کن
<dark-sun>  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: می‌گم با کلید
<dark-sun> f6
<dark-sun> کارت صدا رو انتخاب می‌کنی دیگه
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> نشد
<dark-sun> f6
<dark-sun> می‌زنی؟
<dark-sun> توی پنجره‌ی میکسر
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> زدم
<lllhamedlll> سه راه داره
<lllhamedlll> هر سه تا رو انتخاب کردم و نشد
<dark-sun> هووم... با جمیع این توصیفات و تست‌ها باز هم صدا نیست. با چند تا هدفون هم نبود
<dark-sun> ... فیش هم محکم وصله
<dark-sun> چرخک مربوط به صدای هدفون هم تا آخر ست شده
<dark-sun> ...
<lllhamedlll> دقیقا
<lllhamedlll> اصلا مگه با وصل یه هدفون
<lllhamedlll> نباید یه چیز کم و زیاد بشه تو اون sound
<lllhamedlll> ?
<dark-sun> والله واسه من که هیچ چیز کم و زیاد نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> همه چیزش با همون صدای عادی کار می‌ده
<lllhamedlll> نه تعداد رو میگم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: هووم.. دقت نکردم
<lllhamedlll> مثلا بشناسه دیگه
<lllhamedlll> وقتی با f6 میرم تو دومین گزینه
<dark-sun> نه. می‌گم لپ تاپ اچ پی من که همونه
<lllhamedlll> S/PDIF صفره
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: نه نباید از اون باشه. مال منم اون گزینه صفره
<lllhamedlll> وقتی هدفونو می کنم می زنم معلومه وصل میشه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: من از روی لوگ فایلی که فرستادی گفتم هدفونت صفره
<lllhamedlll> خش خش میده
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: خش خش می‌ده؟
<lllhamedlll> اره
<dark-sun> یعنی وقتی صدایی پخش می‌کنی خش خش می‌ده؟
<lllhamedlll> یعنی عادیه
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> موقع وصل شدن
<dark-sun> خب گمونم اون بخاطر ولتاژی هست که به هدفون می‌رسه
<dark-sun> عادیه
<lllhamedlll> منظورم اینه که خیالم از درست بودن هدفون راحته
<lllhamedlll> قطع نبودنش
<dark-sun> چون می‌گی توی ویندوزم کار می‌ده، پس سخت افزارم باید سالم باشه
<dark-sun> هم از طرف لپ تاپ و هم هدفون
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: الان می‌تونی لوگ فایل جدید بهمون بودی؟
<dark-sun> بدی؟
<lllhamedlll> اره
<lllhamedlll> یک لحظه
<lllhamedlll> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f694ddf832d04e282f4bf88c9feb10fb26d56722
<lllhamedlll> بازم صفره درسته؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: می‌دونی دارم چیکار می‌کنم. اول دو تا لوگ رو مقایسه می‌کنم
<dark-sun> بعدش دارم دنبال این می‌گردم که بین
<dark-sun> speaker playback switch
<dark-sun> و
<dark-sun> headphone playback switch
<dark-sun> چی چیزایی فرق می‌کنه
<dark-sun> شاید سرنخی به دست بیاد!
<lllhamedlll> خدا خیرت بده
<lllhamedlll> منم ور میرم
<lllhamedlll> نه نشد که نشد
<dark-sun> من هنوز کامل بررسیش نکردم
<lllhamedlll> داشی اگه زحمته بیخیال همون ویندوز برا ما بهتره
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: نه تو نباید تسلیم بشی
<lllhamedlll> :))
<dark-sun> *کیشت* *کیشت*
<dark-sun> دارک سان به صورت حامد چک می‌زنه
<dark-sun> حامد حامد نخواب
<dark-sun> تو باید بیدار بمونی
<dark-sun> ما موفق می‌شیم
<lllhamedlll> :)):)):))
<lllhamedlll> نه منو همین جا بذار برو
<lllhamedlll> من باید مفقود ال اثر بشم
<dark-sun> نه من نمی‌تونم.. جواب خانواده‌ات رو چی بدم؟
<lllhamedlll> بچه هام راحت برن شریف درس بخونن
<dark-sun> به دخترت چی بگم؟
<dark-sun> نه
<lllhamedlll> اونا از خداشونه
<dark-sun> ها؟
<dark-sun> خب باشه
<dark-sun> ببین پس وصیت کن
<dark-sun> لپ تاپت برسه به من
<lllhamedlll> عمرا
<lllhamedlll> اینو با خودم دفن کنید
<lllhamedlll> سالاره
<dark-sun> خب حداقل یک بک آپ از هاردش برسه به من!
<dark-sun> من آدم قانعی هستم
<lllhamedlll> باشه
<dark-sun> دستت درد نکنه
<dark-sun> کول دیسکتم بده
<dark-sun> یالله می‌خوام برم سردمه
<lllhamedlll> یکی یه سری شورت کات هم از همه برنامه هاش می ریزم تو یه گوشه برو حال کن
<lllhamedlll> پوشه*
<dark-sun> پوشه نداریم! بگو ‌«دایرکتوری». این دمه آخری لینوکس رو پاس بدار
<lllhamedlll> کول ذدمو دیروز زنده کردم فرمت نمیشد
<lllhamedlll> با همین لینوکس مادر مرده
<dark-sun> از خاک به خاک
<dark-sun> از آب به آب
<dark-sun> از خاکستر به خاکستر
<dark-sun> جوون خوبی بود.
<lllhamedlll> خرتیم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: ای بابا! چقدر جان سخت هستی تو!
<dark-sun> من داشتم حلوات رو می‌پختم
<lllhamedlll> دستت درد نکنه نا سلامتی ترکما
<dark-sun> ها؟ خب باشه
<lllhamedlll> از اون ترک های نژاد پرست
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: یاشاسین حامد
<dark-sun> خوبه؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<lllhamedlll> ساوولاسان
<dark-sun> ها؟ فحش داد؟
<lllhamedlll> حالا یه سوال
<lllhamedlll> اگه گفتی من کجا هستم الان واقعا لینوکس کاری
<dark-sun> من یک سوال!
<dark-sun> این «ساوولاسان» یعنی چی؟
<lllhamedlll> یعنی ساق باشی
<lllhamedlll> سلامت باشی
<dark-sun> ساوولاسان! ای ول
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: الان پشت کامپیوترت نشستی. زیر یک چهار دیواری
<lllhamedlll> www.ripe.net  که میگه من همدانم درستته؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: دقیقتر بگم پشت لپ تاپت هستی
<lllhamedlll> احسنت تو کدوم استان و شهرستان؟
<lllhamedlll> بارک الله
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: شهر و استان چیه؟! اینا مال غربی‌هاست
<dark-sun> من حتی بهت می‌گم مدل لپ تاپت چیه
<dark-sun> :D
<lllhamedlll> یکمی هم شکمشونو صاوبن بزنن
<lllhamedlll> oh my God
<lllhamedlll> یه سوال
<lllhamedlll> شما با این گرمای اهواز و گرمای لپتاپت اذیت نمیشی؟
<lllhamedlll> باید خرید hp تو اهوازو غدقن کنن
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: گرما؟ الان که در حضورا یازده درجه بالای صفر هستش
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: نه من مشکلی با گرم کردنش ندارم. بچه خوبیه
<dark-sun> من یک فسقلیش رو گرفتم ۱۲ اینجه. قربونش برم
<dark-sun> دخترمه
<lllhamedlll> ای جان خدا برات زیادش کنه
<dark-sun> دارک سان ال سی دی لپ تاپش رو می‌بوسه
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: مرسی. ایشالله خدا واسه شما هم حفظش کنه لپ تاپتون
<dark-sun> رو
<dark-sun> من می‌خوام برم دیگه دیره. صبح باید برم سر کار
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوش
<lllhamedlll> بسیار ممنون از راهنماییاتون
 * dark-sun is sending sigterm...
<lllhamedlll> شرمنده اگه وقتتونو گرفتم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: نه شرمنده که نشد که بشه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: لوگ ها رو دارم سر فرصت می‌بینم ببینم چی می‌شه
<dark-sun> ;)
<lllhamedlll> خواهش
<lllhamedlll> ممنون
 * dark-sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * dark-sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * dark-sun is sending will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-09
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ping
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, pong
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: chetori to
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: bebin rahi nadare un jalaseye 5 shanba ro ye namur aghab endakht ?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, na, etelaa resani shode
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, taghriban ta saate 3 bache'ha hastand
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: khob dar har shurat , khosh begzare
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: migam khube site e lug etun rah oftade site e monasebie
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, are, va kamelan systemesh jalebe :)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: kheyli khube ke khodetun neveshtin
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: va in ke makhsuse ye kare khas neveshtin
<Hamed> salam
<Guest92874> hi!
<Guest92874> can anyone tell me what is keyring password?
<lxsameer> Guest92874: ????? password e keyring e to ro ma bayad bedunim ? :)
<Guest92874> na
<Guest92874> man yadam nemiad in password ra be system dade basham
<lxsameer> Guest92874: keyring e gnome o migi ?
<Guest92874> bale
<lxsameer> Guest92874: key azat password mikhad
<Guest92874> baraye ettesal be wirelass network
<Guest92874> albate bedune password ham vasl mishe
<lxsameer> Guest92874: hmmmmmmmmmmmm age chize khasi yadam nemiad ama fekr mikonam ye chi mese master password bashe
<Guest92874> vali soale man ine ke vaghti man behesh password nadadam chetour azam password mikhad
<lxsameer> Guest92874: shayad behtar bashe tu #gnome ya #linux beporsi ke che juri disablesh koni
<lxsameer> Guest92874: ehtemalan pass e user ete albate ehtemalan
<Guest92874> mamnun
<Guest92874> rasti man alan ubuntu 9.4 32bit ruye systemam daram
<Guest92874> mikhaam 64bit nasb konam ubuntu 10.10 cheghadr ba 9.4 tafavot dare?
<lxsameer> Guest92874: sharmande man ubuntu estefade nemikonam dar in zamine nemitunam komaket konam
<Guest92874> mamnun
<lxsameer> khahesh mikonam
<hale> salam
<lllhamedlll> سلام دوستان مسالهٌ
<lllhamedlll> برای اجرای یک بازی نیاز به palm pre emulator دارم
<lllhamedlll> تو سایت اوبونتو که نیست
<lllhamedlll> جاهای دیگه هم virtualbox رو میدن برای دانلود
<lllhamedlll> همونه؟
<lllhamedlll> سوال:jack connection panels کجاست؟؟
<lllhamedlll> ممنونننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
<lllhamedlll> the-light: میشه یه لطفی بکنی این لینک رو ببینی
<lllhamedlll> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/650863
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 650863 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "10.10 headphone jack does not work" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Omid> Salaam
<rahmani> سلام چطور می تونیم هنگام خطای پایگاه داده به وسیله ای جکس به کابر پیام بدهیم؟
<Omid> wget optioni dare ke faghat axaye ye web page ro begire?
<n4v4r3d> Omid:fekr konam dare man o bekhon
<Omid> too man chizi naneveshte bud
<Omid> -A ro zadam ama kolli folder o... gerefte
<Omid> mikham faghat axaro begire
<Omid> yek ja hame ro berize to ye folder
<Omid> ok ;)
<Omid> wget -nd -r -P /home/omid/mypics/ -A jpeg,jpg,bmp,gif,png http://www.domain.com
<Omid> karo anjam dad :D
<Aorion> salam
<Aorion> man ye moshkeli dashtam
<Aorion> taze ubuntu nasb kardam
<Aorion> va alan browser ham hichi neshoon nemidan
<Aorion> yani neveshte haro aslan neshoon nemidan
<Aorion> kesi chizi midoone?
<nkh> Aorion: Ubuntu chand ? version e chi ?
<Aorion> nkh: 10.10
<Aorion> aval hame chi khoob bood
<nkh> Aorion: chikara kardi ke badesh in injoori shod?
<nkh> nQaderi: Ooon PaEen !
<Aorion_> nkh:mibakhshi ye lahze be ham rikht
<Aorion_> nkh: harchi mineveshtam nemiumad
<Aorion_> nkh: fek konam bade nasbe ye chizi shayad flash player injuri shod
<nkh>  Aorion_: khahesh , alan ba browseri ya ba chize dige ?! man khodam ajibe vasam nemdoonam daghighan chi shode :-?
<Aorion_> nkh: alan ba windows umadam
<nkh> Aorion_: Aha !
<Aorion_> nkh:unja hich kari nemitunam bokonam
<nkh> Aorion_: bad tar shod ke alan hichi nemitoonam begam :-??
<Aorion_> nkh:chon form haro ham neshoon nemide
<nkh> Aorion_: bebin flash player ro chejoori nasb kardy ?
<Aorion_> nkh: akhe moshkel ine ke faghat firefox nist
<Aorion_> nkh: midori ham nasb kardam unam haminjoorye
<Aorion_> nkh: fek konam kole browser ha injoori beshan vasash
<nkh> Aorion_:  !
<nkh> Aorion_: flashplayer ro chejoori nasb kardy ?
<the-light> Aorion_: ba ip site haro baz mikone?
<Aorion_> nkh: ino emtehan nakardam
<the-light> Aorion_: browser haye dige ham hamintoran?
<nkh> Aorion_: the-light bood ino goft ! :D
<nkh> the-light: mokhlesim ! ;)
<Aorion_> the_light: are
<Aorion_> the_light:ino emtehan nakardam
<Aorion_> nkh:are ye lahze eshtebah shod
<the-light> nkh: chie rahehale ajib mikhay? :)
<the-light> Aorion_: ba ip test konin yek site ro, age javab dad, bayad dns set konin chon resolv nemikone
<Aorion_> nkh: sharmande
<nkh> the-light: han ?! naa harchi fek kardam chizi be zehnam naresid goftam bahs edame peyda kone ke doostan vared shan raah peyda she ! :D
<Aorion_> the_light: age javab nadad chikar konam?
<the-light> Aorion_: avale esme mano benevisin th badesh dokmeye tab ro bezanin
<Aorion_> the-light: ok
<the-light> Aorion_: ehtemale ziad javab mide, daemon e network ham restart konin age badesh dorost nashod
<Aorion_> the-light: site haro baz mikone
<the-light> Aorion_: yani chi?
<Aorion_> the-light: ax haro ham neshoon mide vali neveshte ha va bazi chizaye dige mesle form haro neshoon nemide
<Aorion_> the-light:  aval fek kardam momkene bade nasbe flash player injoori shode bashe
<Aorion_> the-light: flash playero pak ham kardam vali hichi
<the-light> Aorion_: in marboot be browser mishe bishtar
<Aorion_> the-light:  akhe faghat firefox nist
<the-light> Aorion_: dakhel system amel haye dige doroste?
<Aorion_> the-light: alan too windowsam are
<Aorion_> the-light: moshkeli nadaram
<the-light> Aorion_: google ham hamintore?
<Aorion_> the-light:  are too google faghat armesho mibinam
<Aorion_> the-light: hata too result haye search ham hichi nemibinam
<the-light> Aorion_: dns set konin bebinin asar dare na
<Aorion_> the-light: yani chejoori?
<the-light> Aorion_: echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<the-light> Aorion_: echo nameserver 8.8.4.4 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Aorion_> the-light:  ino to terminal bezanam?
<the-light> Aorion_: are, ya nameserver 8.8.8.8 va aunyekisho dakhel file /etc/resolv.conf ezafe konin
<Aorion_> the-light: va age nashod?
<Aorion_> the-light: hala bayad ye ristart konam beram unja bebinam chi mishe
<the-light> Aorion_: age nashod az browser o chizaye digast ke badesh bayad donbalesh konin
<dark-sun> lxsameer: می‌بینم که تو فکر رفتی و کمی هم غمگین به نظر میای
<dark-sun> غصه نخور
<dark-sun> یک روز «خوب» میاد
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :)
<dark-sun> دارک سان به همه مژده می‌ده: همقطاران یک روز «خوب» میاد.
<dark-sun> پس خواهشا کسی ترمز اضطراری رو نکشه!
<dark-sun> the-light: چه خوشکل شدی امشب
<dark-sun> the-light: یک بوس بده عمو دارک سان
<dark-sun> :*
<the-light> dark-sun: eh aumadi karet daram, bia /msg
<dark-sun> the-light: دل به دل لوله کشی فشار قویه!
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌گه: «من از این دنیا چی می‌خوام؟...
<dark-sun> من می‌گم: یک آی دی ای با ویژگی آتو کامپلیشن!
<dark-sun> شاعر ادامه می‌ده: یک جعبه مداد رنگی...
<dark-sun> من می‌گم: موافقم! سینتاکس هایلایتینگ رو نباید نادیده گرفت.
<farhad__hf> dark-sun: kdevelop :D
<farhad__hf> shaer goft ino :D
<dark-sun> پیشنهاد خوبیه. نمی‌دونم ولی چرا شاعر هنوز داره ادامه می‌ده
<dark-sun> :D
<farhad__hf> :))
 * farhad__hf mige: vel kon baba, vim ham autocomplete dare, ham syntax highlighting :D
<dark-sun> ویم!
<dark-sun> من که هر کاری کردم نتونستم واسه یک خط بالا پایین رفتم به تغییر مود دادن عادت کنم!
<dark-sun> رفتن*
<dark-sun> می‌دونین به چی فکر می‌کردم؟
<dark-sun> به اینکه چرا برای نوشتن یک برنامه، ما مجبوریم دستورالعمل‌هایی رو بنویسیم
<dark-sun> فکر می‌کنین راه دیگه‌ای برای «حل مسئله» بجز «الگوریتم» وجود داشته باشه؟
<dark-sun> توی دوران بچگیم یادمه یک کارتون علمی بو
<dark-sun> بود*
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم اسمش چی بود. یک دفعه از تلویزیون دیدمش تصادفی
<dark-sun> توی اون کارتن قطعاتی از یک ربات به شکل کاملا خودکار به هم متصل شدن و یک ربات رو بوجود آوردن
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم این همون هوش مصنوعی بوده یا...
<dark-sun> به هر شکل اگه تصور کنیم چنین اجزایی رو بتونیم توی کد داشته باشیم
<dark-sun> به نظرم چنین چیزی بوجود میاد ولی بستر کد ما خیلی محدوده
<dark-sun> بعد از بیشتر از پنجاه سال!
<jeus_> dark-sun: mallome ke kheyli dar mored SOA chizi nemidoni
<dark-sun> ما هنوز با مقادیر صحیح/ اعشاری/ رشته‌ای درگیر هستیم
<dark-sun> jeus_: نه یک توضیح کوچولو می‌دی
<dark-sun> jeus_: اوکی گرفتم
<jeus_> dark-sun: Service oriented architecture
<dark-sun> منظورت معماری سرویسگراست
<jeus_> dark-sun: ye jorayi shayad be oon mabhasi ke U migi shabih bashe
<jeus_> ke tike hay kochik be ham joft shan va ye system bozorgtar ro paye bezaran
<dark-sun> سرویسگرایی رو اینجور که ویکی پدیا تقسیم بندی کرده، جزو برنامه‌نویسی‌های رخداد گرا باید در نظر گرفت
<dark-sun> باید بخونم ببینم ...
<jeus_> dark-sun: albate in matlab ghablan toye API ha va component ha boood ama inja kheyli ba kar bar nazdike va taghriban mishe goft tanha bayad sedash zad
<dark-sun> jeus_: یعنی چیزی جز این مفهوم رو ارائه نمی‌کنه؟
<jeus_> مثالی که می شه زد اینه که تمام رباطهایی که تو می گی باید یک جوری به هم متصل بشوند در soa هم با xml مرتبط می شوند و با ترکیب شدن سرویسهای خرد خرد یک سرویس بزرگ می سازی و نکته اینجاست که هر کدام از این سرویس ها رو از یک جا برمی داری و به برنامه ات اضافه می کنی یکی از
<jeus_> یاهو برمی داری یکی از گوگل و ....
<n4v4r3d> btavakkoli: salam
<dark-sun> jeus_: راستش دنبال یک مفهوم بنیادی‌تر می‌گردم ولی بگذار ببینم این تا چه عمقی پیش رفته
<dark-sun> ;)
<btavakkoli> n4v4r3d, va aleyk :)
<n4v4r3d> btavakkoli: behnam tee shert hanoz chap mikoni?
<btavakkoli> n4v4r3d, are
<dark-sun> نه. معماری سرویسگرا روی ارائه‌ی سرویس متمرکز شده. به طور خلاصه (استقلال از پلت فرم، کارکرد مستقل اجزا، ارتباطات ساده (ایکس ام ال))
<dark-sun> می‌دونین؟ به گسترش داده‌های پایه‌ فکر می‌کنم. داده‌های هوشمند.
<dark-sun> شاید شبیه چیزی که مثلا چهار تا عدد بگذاریم کنار هم
<dark-sun> خودشون بتونن پیش بینی کنن که چه اعمال محاسباتی می‌تونه براشون اتفاق بیافته و نتیجه رو هم بدونن
<n4v4r3d> btavakkoli: range mishkeli ba in chap http://www.clearchain.com/images/freebsd-devil.jpg
<dark-sun> انتظارات زیادیه!
<btavakkoli> n4v4r3d, logo'ye asli ro dashte bashi moshkeli nist, faghat man alaan gheymat dastam nist, daram tshirt debian ro ke meshki hast chap mikonam, gheymat moshakhas shod migam behet
<dark-sun> ولی این بخاطر اینه که ما داده‌های فعلی رو داریم
<n4v4r3d> btavakkoli: ok
<dark-sun> اگه داده‌هامون توسعه پیدا کرده باشن، در اونصورت نباید جای تعجب باشه.
<dark-sun> به نظرم چنین داده‌هایی توی بستر متعارفی که الان داریم هم قابل اجرا نیستن و نیاز به بستر خاصی داشته باشن
<n4v4r3d> btavakkoli: tee shert debian ta key amade mishe?
<btavakkoli> n4v4r3d, gharar bood baraye farda amade konim, vali dastgah kharab shod, too hafteye ayande dorost mishe
<dark-sun> سوال اینه: چه چیزی می‌تونه داده‌ها رو از حالت «مجرد» فعلی خارج کنه.
<dark-sun> شاید شئ گرایی، با تبدیل کردن اکثر داده‌های پایه به کلاس‌ها و اشیاء شروع خوبی بوده
<dark-sun> ولی از نظر مبانی تا رسیدن به اون چیزی که توی ذهن من هستش، خیلی راه داره
<dark-sun> بهتره این بحث رو همینجا تموم کنم. به نظرم پنجاه درصد نفهمیدن چی می‌گم مابقی‌ام باهاش مخالفن
<dark-sun> و فکر می‌کنن خیال پردازیه
<dark-sun> من برم بخفتم
<dark-sun> خفتن یا نخفتن... مسئله این است...
<dark-sun> خفتن بهتر است
 * dark-sun sending SIGSLEEP...
<nixoeen> btavakkoli: in dastgahatun ro Raid1 bebandid, yekish kharab mishe hadde aghal unyeki kar kone :))
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-10
<shahram> vase inke bekhaim ye mail server roye centos nasb konim
<shahram> che mail server i ro entekhab konim
<lxsameer> shahram: mail server ye majmue az ye seri service na ye narm afzare sabet
<shahram> lxsameer, uhum
<shahram> lxsameer,  khob vase har kodom az in service ha entekhab haee hast
<shahram> masalan vase pop3 ya imap server ha
<lxsameer> shahram: are
<shahram> che server i ro entekhab konim
<shahram> ino miporsam choon man tajrobe sysadmin boodan nadaram
<lxsameer> shahram: chand ta user dari ? chia vasat moheme linux cheghadr baladi ? va entezaratet az in mail server chie ?
<shahram> man 3/4 salli mishe ke OS am linuxe :D
<shahram> faghat chon ye developeram ziad khodamo dar gire config server ha nakrade boodam
<shahram> hala ye jaee bayad ye server config konam vasashon
<shahram> onam az ro ejbar
<shahram> hala babate webserver/DB(mysql/postgre)/FTP moshkeli nadaram
<shahram> chon ona ro taghriban kamel midonam
<shahram> lxsameer, dar morede user bayad begam hodode 200 user
<lxsameer> shahram: w8
<lxsameer> shahram: khob mituni az in solution estefade koni
<lxsameer> shahram: postfix+dovcot+sasl(sasl ba backend e ldap+pam ya sasldb)
<shahram> vase client webmail chi ?
<lxsameer> shahram: roundcube khube
<shahram> lxsameer, tnx , age ino moarefi nemikardid fekr konam squirrelmail ro nasb mikardam chon faghat ono mishnakhatam yani dide boodam
<lxsameer> shahram: ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: hey ajnabi
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, hey Alborzi ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: shayad age khoda bekhad emruz ma ham biyaym ba mehdio mamad
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, en'shaa'allah ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: :D
<bmoqimi> mtux: :D man kar kardanam nemiad az bas delam mikhad beram jashn bazi :d
<mtux> =))))
<mtux> bmoqimi: fek kon man daram az inja miram! ama kar kardanam miad hanuz lol
<lxsameer> mtux: chetori mehrdad
<mtux> bmoqimi: be modire HR goftam daram miram, ama age bekhain ta eyd mimunam ke in task ke behem assign shode ro tamum konam! mige eyval masouliat paziri lol
<mtux> wow lxsameer! chetori dada?
<mtux> lxsameer: man khubam :D
<lxsameer> mtux: nokaretam haji , delemun vasat tang shode asasi
<mtux> zende o az in chiza
<mtux> lxsameer: kojaa?
<mtux> kojayee?
<lxsameer> mtux: tehran
<mtux> lxsameer: zohr miai?
<lxsameer> mtux: 2 ruz pish rafte budam yazd :D
<mtux> manam tehranam
<mtux> lol
<lxsameer> mtux: age morkhasi bedan are
<lxsameer> mtux: eyval eval khoda kone beshe biam bebinamet
<mtux> lxsameer: eyval, age umadi mibinim hamo ;)
<mtux> lxsameer: khoda ke hamishe mikone! bandash bayad paye bashe ;)
<lxsameer> mtux: ishala
<bmoqimi> mtux: :))=)) ablah chera chert gofti
<bmoqimi> mtux: chejoori mikhay ta eyd bemuni ?
<mtux> bmoqimi: aval ke qatee nagoftam!
<mtux> bmoqimi: goftam ehtemalan betunam!
<mtux> bmoqimi: dovvom ke nemidunam hala ye chizi goftim, felan qarar shode amar begire ke bedard mikhoram basham ya na ;) badesh fekresho mikoni
<mtux> bmoqimi: baadesham khode kharet dishab gofti :P
<ilius> btavakkoli: ping
<btavakkoli> ilius, pong
<ilius> btavakkoli: سلام
<btavakkoli> ilius, سلام عزیز
<ilius> btavakkoli: این طرح تیشرت که میدیم سایز و ایناش چطوریه؟
<ilius> btavakkoli: template i chizi
<ilius> btavakkoli: :-D
<btavakkoli> ilius, size from M to XXL
<btavakkoli> ilius, color = black - sourme'yie :D
<ilius> btavakkoli: نه سایز عکس
<btavakkoli> ilius, tarh mitoone arze 40cm dashte bashe
<btavakkoli> ilius, heigh = har chi ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: eyval tshirt e meshgi ham avordi?
<btavakkoli> ilius, are
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, are
<ilius> btavakkoli: نسبت عرض و ارتفاعش مهم نیست؟  :-/
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: pas chera sedat dar nemiad baba
<lxsameer> ilius: chetori mard
<ilius> lxsameer: خوب :)
<btavakkoli> ilius, lxsameer bayad ye chand rooz sabr konid taklife tshirt'haye debian moshakhas beshe, baad ok bood elam mikonam ke tarh bedid
<lxsameer> ilius: khoda ro shokr
<ilius> btavakkoli: طرح آرچ نداری آماده؟
<ilius> btavakkoli: تو سایت نذاشتی
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ye tah midam behet beri beterki
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: tu astinasham bayad tarh bezani :D
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, astin ro bikhial sho, faghat sine o posht
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: :D haji mard bash yaghe 7 ham biar
<bmoqimi> mtux: saat chand mizani biroon haji ?
<mtux> bmoqimi: 1
<mtux> shayadam yokhde zudtar
<mtux> bastegi be hessesh dare :D
<bmoqimi> mtux: man 12.45 :D vagarna kheili dir miresam
<mtux> :)
<bmoqimi> mtux: man rah oftadam haij
<bmoqimi> bia dg toam mtux
<gigi64> salam
<gigi64> or hello
<ahmadhesni> ki ba ssl kar karde?!!!
<ahmadhesni> AliTarihi: salam
<AliTarihi> سلام
<ahmadhesni> AliTarihi: che tor mitoonam SSL connect konam?
<AliTarihi> ssh user@host
<ahmadhesni> AliTarihi: ssh -D port username@ip  nemishe!!
<AliTarihi> باگزینه هاش کار نکردم
<AliTarihi> معمولا دو نقطه باید گذاشت برای ورود به پورت خاص
<AliTarihi> ssh user@host:port
<AliTarihi> دینامیک فوروارد کار نکرد
<ahmadhesni> AliTarihi: Ok, thx
<ahmadhesni> AliTarihi: vasl shod, pass ham zadam ama ino mige! Could not chdir to home directory : No such file or directory
<jomjome> :)
<Aorion> salam be hamegi
<Aorion> man taze ubuntu 10.10 nasb kardam
<Aorion> va ye moshkeli pish umade vasash ke mikham pakesh konam
<Aorion> va dvd ye win7 ro ham nadaram
<Aorion> mikhastam bedoonam chetor bayad inkaro bokonam
<Aorion> to ye drive joda nasbesh kardam
<Aorion> va alan daram az win7 estefade mikonam
<Sushiyant> Aorion, چه مشکلی پیش اومده
<Aorion> Sushiyant:  browserham kar nemikonan
<Aorion> Sushiyant: va mikham pakesh konam va kubuntu ro emtehan konam
<Sushiyant> Aorion: چی کار نمی کنه چرا کار نمی کنه
<Aorion> Sushiyant: chera sho nemidoonam vali hich neveshteiio neshoon nemide
<Aorion> Sushiyant: form haro ham neshoon nemide
<Aorion> Sushiyant: faghat ax haro neshoon mide
<Sushiyant> Aorion: فکر نمی کنم بتون کمکی بکنم
<Aorion> Sushiyant: hala midooni chetor mishe uno uninstall konam?
<loudrain> salam
<loudrain> to hamegi
<Aorion> salam doostan man ye moshkeli dashtam
<Aorion> taze kubuntu nasb kardam
<Aorion> vase internet bayad be vpn vasl sham vali vasl nemishe
<dark-sun|study> !ask @ Aorion
<Aorion> kesi chizi midoone?
 * dark-sun|study kde kar nakarde...
<Aorion> dark-sun|study: chy?
<dark-sun|study> Aorion: azizam, man kde kar nakardam. sharmande, nemitoonam komak konam
 * dark-sun|study kubuntu uses KDE desktop
<Aorion> dark-sun|study: khahesh mikonam
<Aorion> khaheshan age kesi chizi midoone darigh nakone linuxe bi internet yani hich
<the-light> Aorion: ba che software i inkaro anjam midin?
<Aorion> the-light: salam, software nadaram ba hamun network managemente khodesh
<Aorion> the-light: to windows moshkeli nadare
<Aorion> the-light: vpn connection ro sakhtam
<Aorion> the-light: ama unja vasl nemishe
<the-light> Aorion: ba in kar nakardam, ama Knetwordmanager moshkeli nadare
<the-light> knetworkmanager*
<the-light> che error i mide hala?
<Aorion> the-light: man ke erri nadidam
<Aorion> the-light: age error bede koja minvise?
<the-light> Aorion: network managmet az emkanate Kubuntu e?
<the-light> Aorion: bayad geraphical neshun bede, age nade log esho bayad bebinid ke mamoolan dakhel /var/log/ mire
<Aorion> the-light:  na hamun ke un paiin miad fek konam hamun network manager bashe
<Bersam> کسی با pyglossary کار کرده؟ چه طوری میشه دیتابیس دیکشنری ها رو باهاش تغییر داد !؟ ملت هنوز فرق ي با ی و ک با ك رو نفهمیدن!
 * dark-sun|study is getting daze... 
 * dark-sun|study is sending SIGSLEEP...
<the-light> Aorion: ahan! aun applet esho migin, plugin e vpn esh nasbe?
<Aorion> the-light: nemidoonam man taze hamin hala kubuntu ro nasb kardam
<Aorion> the-light: vali mishe connection e vpn sakht hamino midoonam
<the-light> Aorion: az system settings=>network setting
<the-light> tab e vpn faal ke bezare connection esho besazid?
<Aorion> the-light: khob
<the-light> ok
<the-light> Aorion: server pptp e? OS o encryption esh chie
<Aorion> the-light:  are pptp e
<Aorion> the-light:  az koja bayad un dotaye digaro befahmam?
<the-light> Aorion: az kasi ke vpn ro dade.
<Aorion> the-light: un ke daneshgahe va fek nemitunam azash beporsam
<the-light> Aorion: chap o pap esho ke midunin?
<Aorion> the-light:  hala chikar mishe kard?
<Aorion> the-light:  are chape
<the-light> Aorion: ok faghat tik e chap ro bezanin az balaei ha
<the-light> tik USE MPPE encryption ham bezanin . badesh ruye 128bit bezaridesh
<Aorion> the-light:  ok pas man beram bebinam vasl mishe
<Aorion> the-light: akhe alan tu windowsam
<the-light> Aorion: ok, ba hamin kar bayad vasl beshe
<Aorion> the-light: umadam begam damet garm dadash
<Aorion> the-light: dorost shod
<the-light> Aorion: ghorbanat :)
<armando> salam chera nemishe to anjoman sabte nam kard?
<Aorion> the-light: rasti tu gnom synaptic dasht vase nasbe barnameha injam ye hamchun chizi hast?
<the-light> Aorion: ba kubuntu kar nakardam, momkene hamun synaptic ro dashte bashe, dakhel search bar e balaye kickoff benevisidesh bebinid miad ya na
<armando> salam chera nemishe to anjoman sabte nam kard?
<nixoeen> armando: no idea! Dar zemn inja afrad bedune ejaze gereftan PM nemidan!
<armando> chashp
<btavakkoli> nixoeen, salam
<nixoeen> btavakkoli: hi
<armando> halachera nemishe to site sabte nam kard?
<btavakkoli> nixoeen, migam dishab ye chizi gofti manzuret ro nafahmidam ;)
<nixoeen> btavakkoli: dar morede chi bud ?
<nixoeen> btavakkoli: aha! maale dastgah ha
<armando> salam chera nemishe to anjoman sabte nam kard?
<btavakkoli> <nixoeen> btavakkoli: in dastgahatun ro Raid1 bebandid, yekish kharab mishe hadde aghal unyeki kar kone :))
<btavakkoli> nixoeen, kodoom dastgah'ha?
<nixoeen> btavakkoli: dastgahe chaap rooye lebas
<btavakkoli> nixoeen, ahan :D
<chalist> سلام. شب همگی خوش. برای نصب بسته های دب از خط فرمان چی کار باید کرد؟ ممنون
<chalist> پیدا کردم
<chalist> ممنون
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-11
<nkh> سلام
<nkh> کسی میدونه چه جوری میشه فهمید یه برنامه که ران میشه و تموم میشه چقدر مموری میگیره
<nkh> ؟
<lxsameer> nkh: rah haye mokhtalefi dare
<lxsameer> nkh: fekr mikonam tu /proc betuni etelaate khubi gir biari
<nkh> lxsameer: Masalan?! ALbate alan moshkelamo hal kardam , kheili rahat ye cin gozashtam tahe barnamam, too system monitor negaash mikonam!:)) ;)
<lxsameer> nkh: vali rahhat tarin kar ine ke ye jamo tafrigh bezani
<lxsameer> nkh: tu etelaate in pid bayad bashe albate motmaen nistam
<nkh> lxsameer: key inkaro bokonam?!moshkel inja bood ke vaghty barrName tamoom mishe etelat mipare , chon procash tamoom mishe
<nkh> lxsameer: masalan 1 sanie miad o mire man ke nemitoonam oonja ro bebinam ke
<nkh> lxsameer: ye dastoor hast time , oon masalan time migire , khastam bebinam chize injoori vase memory hast ya na
<nkh> lxsameer: albate migam , felan ba ye cin gozashtan tahe barnamam hal shod ;) exit nemikonam aval mibinam cheghadr masraf karde bad mibandamesh !:)) ;)
<lxsameer> nkh: aha man fekr kardam ye software adie , khob ba un hesab man chizi tu zehnam nist
<nkh> lxsameer: naa . mer30 :)
<lxsameer> nkh: :)
<nkh> lxsameer: baaalleee ... SefriMoon ye soaal porsid sare pointer ha too C++ , bad koli tool keshid be natije beresonamesh haminjoori alaki har vaght eshgh kard pointer nazare
<lxsameer> nkh: ?
<nkh> lxsameer: alan ye mesal neveshtam ke dare run mishe o garbage tolid mikone , ta alan 466 meg RAM keshide !! :))
<everplays> nkh, mitooni ye script-e fesgheli benevisi ke hamoon lahze ke barname ro ejra mikone ram-esh ro ham check kone
<nkh> lxsameer: hmmm :-?
<lxsameer> nkh: jalebe
<nkh> lxsameer: rast migi :-?
<lxsameer> nkh: :D
<nkh> lxsameer: are , faghat masahat e mostatil hesab mikone , vase 100000000 mostatil alan hanooz tamoom nashode alan 509 meg e ! :D
<nkh> albate na mardy ham nakardam long long int gereftam ! :-"
<nkh> azlaaesh tavani mire bala ;)
<everplays> nkh, yani memory leak dari?
<nkh> everplays: memory leak chie dige ?! :D khodam mahze tafrih gozashtam bebiinam age mese gaav barname benevisi che etefaghi miofte ! :D
<everplays> hehe, pas dari bazi mikoni bahash :)
<nkh> Are ;)
<farhad> salam
<farhad> jenabe everyplasy hastid?
<farhad> hastid
<farhad> ?
<Mhrn007> Hi
<Mhrn007> SaLam
<Mhrn007> Alo?
<farhad> salam
<nkh|Rest> Mhrn007: Soaletoon o beporsin :)
<farhad> zaheran kasi nist
<farhad> bande chand ta soal dashtam dar morede
<farhad> nasb ubunto ba windows
<farhad> mitoonam beporsam
<farhad> ?
<farhad> ?
<nkh|Rest> ?
<nkh|Rest> farhad: befarmaeEn
<nkh|Rest> farhad: Man albate khodam ta haala nakardam , tosie ham nemishe :-??
<farhad> 1 - toye nasb ubunto dar kenare windows moshkeli nadaram
<farhad> ama mogheye hazf
<farhad> nemidoonam bayad che kar konam
<nkh|Rest> farhad: ahan
<farhad> ke
<farhad> boot ha dorost beshe
<farhad> va windows bala biad
<nkh|Rest> farhad: ok
<nkh|Rest> farhad: bad az in ke ba ye disk e live miain bala o partition haye ubuntu ro hazf mikonin
<nkh|Rest> farhad: ye cd e bootable e win ehtyaj darin
<nkh|Rest> farhad: cd win ro bezarin ...
<nkh|Rest> farhad: boot shin , ye ghesmat dare miporse mikhai recovery koni ? ...
<farhad> bale
<nkh|Rest> farhad: kholase boro too recovery mod e cd windowset
<nkh|Rest> farhad: oonja miofte too mohite matni
<nkh|Rest> farhad: in dastoor
<nkh|Rest> farhad: fixmbr
<farhad> bale
<nkh|Rest> farhad : fek konam bad nabashe in dastoor ro ham bezanin : fixboot
<farhad> bale
<farhad> man seri ghabl fdisk mbr zadam ye dastoori mesle in hardam pak shod
<farhad> albate man ba boot 98 umadam
<farhad> mishe ba xp ham umad?
<nkh|Rest> farhad: in ke goftam ba xp e
<nkh|Rest> farhad: fdisk khob male format e !!!
<farhad> are ye nafar behem goft ino bezanam ta dorost beshe
<nkh|Rest> farhad: man goftam fixmbr ! ;)
<farhad> bale
<nkh|Rest> farhad: albate shayad ba fdisk ham beshe :-?
<nkh|Rest> farhad: ok.movafagh bashin
<farhad> ye nafar behe mgoft bezanam fdisk mbr ke dorost beshe ama kharb shod albate faghat toye xp kharab shod age man windows 7 nasb mikardam etelaat budan
<farhad> bad inke vaghti ke ubunto ro nasb mikoni va gozine nasb dar kenare windows ro mizani bad az nasb mogheye boot shodan azat miporse ke ba xp bala biay ya ubunto?
<nkh|Rest> farhad: bebakhshid ?
<nkh|Rest> farhad: motevajeh nashodam soaleton ro
<nkh|Rest> farhad: gozine nasb dar kenar e windows ... ?
<farhad> bebinin vaghti ke ubunto ro dar kenare xp nasb mikoni
<nkh|Rest> :-/
<nkh|Rest> farhad: dasty ? ya az too windows?
<farhad> zamani ke mikhay system ro roshan koni mitooni entekhab koni ke ba xw bala biay ya ubunto?
<nkh|Rest> farhad: aha are dar har do soorat mishe
<farhad> mikham azam soal beshe ke ba xp bala biad ya ubunto
<nkh|Rest> farhad: ama age ubuntu ro az too win nasb koni ehtemale terkidan e grub ziad e o in baes mishe boot o ina o hamechit kharab she kolli darde sar bekeshi
<nkh|Rest> farhad: khodesh hamin kar ro mikone
<nkh|Rest> farhad: che versioni mikhain nasb konin ?
<farhad> bale mamnunam bad shoma ba framework yii kar nakardin?
<farhad> man jadid tarin version ro mikham daryaft konam
<nkh|Rest> farhad: in ke migam male version haye jadid hast , ok e .
<nkh|Rest> farhad: albate 10.10 be nesbat e 10.04 migan kollan bad tare , man khodam 10.04 daram behtare :-"
<nkh|Rest> farhad: frameworke chi !?
<farhad> yii
<nkh|Rest> farhad: !? na asan nemidoonam chii hast :-??
<farhad> mamnun
<farhad> mer30
<nkh|Rest> farhad: khahesh
<nkh|Rest> farhad: [ sharmande nemibinam dir mibinam , age mikhayn kasi ke harf mizanin bash motevajeh beshe esmesh ro ba do noghte benevisin :) ]
<nkh|Rest> farhad: age az messenger e khasi estefade mikonin ham mitoonin avale esmesho benevisin o tab bezanin ;)
<nkh|Rest> farhad: movafagh bashin :)
<farhad> nkh|Rest>: mer30
<nkh|Rest> farhad: khahesh , khob shod goftam ta nazade boodi havasam nabood esmam |rest taheh dare hanooz :D
 * nkh is back here ... 
<nkh> nkh test
<nkh> nkh: test
<nkh> RoozbehOnline: Salam !
<nkh> RoozbehOnline: Khosh Gozasht TanHaa TanHaa?! :D :P ;)
<SajjaD> vaghti ubuntu ya mint ya LMDE nasb mikonam bad az nasb driver graghic dige bala nemiyad hata ba recovery. what should i do?
<na3r> kasi dar morede openvpn etela'ati dare?
<tHr> salam doostan man 1 connection vpn ba pasvand pbk daram chetori mitoonam az oon dar ubuntu estefade konam?
<nkh1> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcGuide?highlight=%28IRC%29
<dark-sun> گوگل: یکصد و شصت و چهارمین سالگرد تولد توماس ادیسون گرامی باد.
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام گود ایونینگ
<dark-sun> آدم وقتی تو عمق بعضی پروژه‌های اپن سورس می‌ره ناخدآگاه می‌گه «خدایا بهر مشتاقان مستنداتی نو فرست...»
<dark-sun> خدایا دیروز سورس کامیت شده، ولی مستندات مربوط به دو نسخه پیشه!
<dark-sun> چه عجب یکی از ربات بی‌مصرف رو جمعش کرد!
<dark-sun> lubotu3: دکر خیرتون بود قربان! اطلاعات رو تسیلم کردین ایشالله؟
<dark-sun> locobot_5: نخند! حداقل اون از رو شمشیر رو بسته. تو که اصلا هیچی
<dark-sun> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dark-sun> !gnu
<lubotu3> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<dark-sun> !rms
<dark-sun> !linus
<dark-sun> !kernel
<lubotu3> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<dark-sun> lubotu3: he says: ubottu> Sorry, I don't know dark-sun. Maybe they aren't in any of the channels I am.
<dark-sun> question is 'who are they?'
<the-light> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> answer me.
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام دارم اعتراف می‌گیرم ازش
 * dark-sun slaps lubotu3 in the face! 
<dark-sun> lubotu3: who're your friends?
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> we shall see
<Bersam> dark-sun: نمیشه من وساطتت کنم؟ گناه داره بنده خدا!
 * dark-sun picks up whip from the wall
<dark-sun> Bersam: شما؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: کاره بدی نمی‌کنه که!
<dark-sun> Bersam: اینجا بازداشتگاهه شما اینجا چیکار می‌کنین؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: ملاقاتی ندارن ایشون
<Bersam> dark-sun: بنده خدا!
<dark-sun> Bersam: ایشون چند مورد دارن که بایست در موردشون توضیح بدن
<Bersam> dark-sun: migam man donbal ilius hastam! nemidoni kojas?
<dark-sun> Bersam: نه. تو این بند که نبوده. اینجا فقط سیاسی‌ها هستن
<Bersam> dark-sun: می‌گم چقدر شلوغه
 * dark-sun whips the lubotu3 
<dark-sun> Bersam: بله تعداد زیاده منم دست تنهام
<dark-sun> Bersam: می‌گم یک پنج دقیقه وقت داری؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: بیا این مادر مرده رو یک پنج دقیقه شلاق بزن من برم سراغ اون یکیشون
<dark-sun> Bersam: محکم بزنی‌ها! همچین که قشنگ اعتراف کنه
<dark-sun> ببین! اسم دوستاش رو می‌خوایم
<Bersam> dark-sun: نه ما با خشونت رفتار نمی‌کنیم!
<dark-sun> شماره‌ حساب بانکیش رو داریم
<dark-sun> یوقت گولت نزنه
<Bersam> dark-sun: خشونت کاره درستی نیست ... اونم توی جایی که صوبتاش لاگ میشه!
<dark-sun> نه بابا این پولداره! این پوست کلفته
<dark-sun> فکر کن بیل گیتسه!
<Bersam> dark-sun: :D نه نه ... من نمیتونم!
<jeus> salam nixoeen
<jeus> Khobi ?
<nixoeen> jeus: hi
<dark-sun> Bersam: بیا من جیوس رو می‌زنم تو تماشا کن خشونتت گل می‌کنه
 * dark-sun whips jeus 
<jeus> dark-sun, bezar beresam , vaght base mehmoon navazi ziyade
<dark-sun> jeus: خبر نداری! جشن پتو واست گرفتیم! مزه‌اش به اینه که سورپرایز بشی
<dark-sun> ;)
<jeus> dark-sun, akh man mimiram base jashn patoo
<dark-sun> Bersam: بیا برسام خودش هم طالبه
<dark-sun> Bersam: ببین نوبت تو شد این بهت رحم نمی‌کنه ها
<dark-sun> از من گفتن بود
<Bersam> dark-sun: نه نه ... این رو هکش کردن ... گرمه هنوز نمی‌فهمه
<dark-sun> بگذار ببینم...
<jeus> nixoeen, vaght dari yek sa@ ?
<dark-sun> هوووم.. هنوز همون عینک‌هاش رو پوشیده... نه دیفیس هم که نشده.
<dark-sun> یعنی روت کیت؟... فکر نکنم
<nixoeen> jeus: na
<nixoeen> jeus: daram miram
<dark-sun> nixoeen: می‌موندی حالا، چای اول دم نکشیده بود
<dark-sun> ;)
<jeus> ye vaghti migi biyay komak man Mysql 5.5 ro nasb konam
<nixoeen> dark-sun: kollan chayi haye to ke dam nemikeshe!
<jeus> dark-sun, emshab hesabi mehmoon navaz shodi
<nixoeen> jeus: rooye chi ?
<jeus> roye Server ubuntu
<dark-sun> من برم منقل رو چاق کنم یک چای ذغالی بدم رفقا حال کنن
<dark-sun> Bersam: شنیدی پایتون کارا رو می‌گیرن؟
<nixoeen> jeus: khob package esh ro begir nasb kon
<jeus> dark-sun, من بچه کرمانم مخلفات منقل رو هم محیا کن
<nixoeen> jeus: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mirror.php?id=401187
<jeus> nixoeen, package debesh nist
<dark-sun> jeus: ای شیطون
<dark-sun> ;)
<Bersam> dark-sun: پایتون کارا رو؟ ایلیوس رو گرفتن نکنه؟
<nixoeen> jeus: mohem nist, package e generic esh ro nasb kon
<Bersam> dark-sun: ilius
<Bersam> dark-sun: زندس؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: اعتراف کن چی کارش کردی؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: بله! به جرم خوش تیپی!
<jeus> nixoeen, generic hamoon source ?
<dark-sun> دو سال راهپیمایی واسش بریدن!
<nixoeen> jeus: na, binary e
<nixoeen> jeus: uni ke linkesho dadam 64 bit eshe fekr konam
<dark-sun> خب من برم... بعدا «از دوباره» میام...
<jeus> injoori nasb mishe http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html
<jeus> nixoeen, injoori nasb mishe http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html
<jeus> nixoeen, age injoor nasb mishe ke kheyli zed hale chon natoonestam nasb konam
<nixoeen> jeus: shayad mysql e ghabli ro dorost paak nakardi
<nixoeen> jeus: hala mage moshkele mysql e default esh chie ?
<jeus> nixoeen, be khoda ta hala 100 dafe ino azam porsidi :D
<jeus> nixoeen, kheyli moshkelat to 5.5 hal shode nesbat be 5.1
<nixoeen> jeus: ye jama'at be in bozorgi daran hanuz uno estefade mikonan, negarane moshkelatesham nistan
<jeus> akhe karay manoo hichkodom bahash nemikonand
<nixoeen> jeus: to ham be hamun jama'at bepeyvand, ya inke beshin bebin moshkelet too nasb chie, jayi ke Error migiri log esh ro befrest too technotux
<jeus> man koli procedure daram va Function va koli karayi ke oona nakardan
<jeus> nixoeen,
<jeus> nixoeen, man alan ro systemam mysql 5.1 daram
<jeus> alan age bekham 5.5 nasb konam bayad 5.1 ro pak konam
<jeus> nixoeen, mikham aval ro system khodam nasb konam baed ke yad gereftam beram soragh server
<nixoeen> jeus: khob pak kon ghadimiaro, jadidaro nasb kon
<nixoeen> jeus: az roo documentesh age pish beri, nabayad moshkeli bashe
<nixoeen> jeus: jayi age errori chizi dad, bezaresh roo technotux, man javab midam
<jeus> Ok alan miram bebinam chi mishe
<nixoeen> jeus: felan ;)
<jeus> Ok [
<jeus> nixoeen, TNX
<jeus> nixoeen, ye ketab khob base Linux moarefi kon be man
<nixoeen> jeus: ketabaye LPI ya Linux+ khooban
<nixoeen> jeus: entesharate Sybex ham no'e bayane englisish khoobe
<jeus> nixoeen, TNX
<jeus> nixoeen, http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mirror.php?id=401187 in link 64 bite ya 32 ?
<jeus> nixoeen, esm packagesh ine mysql-5.5.9-linux2.6-x86_64.tar.gz
<dark-sun> مو ها ها ها هاااا...
 * dark-sun ba sedaee ro-b avar mige: NATARRRSS
<dark-sun> هالوین مبارک!
<dark-sun> dark-sun: what should i say? too late or too soon :S
 * dark-sun thinks 'who is this guy anyway?'
<Bersam> dark-sun: چرا نمی‌ری ایدنتیکا عضو شی؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: دنت کنی؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: پتانسیلش رو داری ها!
<dark-sun> دنت؟ ها؟
<dark-sun> من سواد این کارا رو ندارم!
<dark-sun> :D
<Bersam> dark-sun: identi.ca
<dark-sun> یکم توضیح بده برسام جان شاید ما هم به راه «راست» هدایت شدیم
<dark-sun> فقط موندم چرا همیشه راه چپ هیجان انگیزتر بوده!
 * dark-sun  orders firefox to bring identi.ca
<dark-sun> برسام
<dark-sun> اینجا یک صفحه‌ اومده اسم چند تا شهر رو نوشته
<dark-sun> چیکار کنم؟
<dark-sun> بیا!
<dark-sun> بعد می‌گن چرا بچه از راه بدر می‌شه!
<dark-sun> هوووم.. اهواز هم که نداره
<dark-sun> شاید منظورش اینه که کدوم شهر رو دوست دارم؟
<dark-sun> کیوبک سیتی؟
<dark-sun> کجا هست این شهر؟
<dark-sun> sepehr: سلام.
<dark-sun> sepehr: می‌دونی کیوبک سیتی کجاس؟
<dark-sun> quebec city
 * dark-sun 's looking for an address ... [gps: on]
<sepehr> dark-sun: salam, na motassefane, nemidunam
<sepehr> dark-sun: google mige canada
<dark-sun> sepehr: هووم.. دستت درد نکنه
<sepehr> dark-sun: ;)
<dark-sun> sepehr: می‌گم سپهر ایدنتیکا رفتی؟
<dark-sun> sepehr: بلدی چجوریه؟
<dark-sun> من وارد سایتش شدم چند تا شهر کانادایی گذاشته جلوم
<dark-sun> موندم چیکارشون کنم
<sepehr> dark-sun: na valla, cheto, chi hast asan?
<dark-sun> برسام گفت برم اونجا
<sepehr> dark-sun: link be site haye regionaleshe
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم..شایدم «نخود سیاه» باشه!
<dark-sun> aliva: سلام خوشکل مهربونم
<dark-sun> aliva: توی آی دنتیکا کار کردی؟
<sepehr> dark-sun: ehtemale ziad!
<aliva> هااا!
<dark-sun> «توی» آی دنتیکا/ «با» ادنتیکا / «همراه» ایدنتیکا....
<dark-sun> aliva: خبر داری چجوریه؟
<aliva> مثله تویتره
<dark-sun> aliva: تعجب نکن! کارت دارم صدات کردم
<dark-sun> aliva: <3
<aliva> هه هه
<dark-sun> aliva: چجوری باید ثبت نام کنم؟
<dark-sun> می‌دونی؟
<sepehr> sare karie?
<aliva> دارک سانمی‌خاد امشب ترتیب منو بده!
<sepehr> identi.ca ba identica fargh dare ha
<aliva> من می‌دونم
<dark-sun> ای بابا! این به من گفت identi.ca
<sepehr> dark-sun: aha
<aliva> یه سایته مثل تویتر دیگه بابا دعوا حالا سر چیه؟
<dark-sun> aliva: برسام گفت توی کانال شلوغ نکنم برم اونجا شلوغ کنم
<dark-sun> aliva: گفت برو علی هم دوستت می‌شه اونجا
<dark-sun> ;)
<aliva> بدو بیا
<dark-sun> aliva: لینک لینک لینک
<sepehr> dark-sun: identi.ca projeye status.net e, microblogging service, bia inja shulugh kon ;) http://identi.ca/
<aliva> برو سایتپ نگاه کن دستت می‌اد چه جوریه
<dark-sun> ها ها.. اینجا چقدر آبیه!
<dark-sun> مرسی رفقا
<aliva> اکانت من اینه
<dark-sun> sepehr: aliva مرررسی :*
<sepehr> dark-sun: sure thing ;)
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> URL of your homepage, blog, or profile on another site
 * dark-sun thinks of http://localhost/
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> شنوندگان عزیز! پس از قریب هفت بار تلاش بالاخره ثبت نام شد!
<aliva> dark-sun: شدی؟
<dark-sun> خب من دیگه برم. بعدا.. یک روز دیگه.. از دوباره میام!
 * dark-sun is sending SIGDEAD...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-12
<jeus> nixoeen, hati hanooz ?
<jeus> ya khabidi ?
<hale1> salam
<jeus> nixoeen, hasti ?
<penguin_linuxer> salam, dustan man mikham tu forum ozv besham, aya emkanesh hast?
<penguin_linuxer> moghei ke mikham ozv besham khata mide ke tavasote modir gheire fa'al shode
<penguin_linuxer> helloo?? kasi inja hast?!
<penguin_linuxer> alam, dustan man mikham tu forum ozv besham, aya emkanesh hast?
<hamed> سلام
<Guest76599> من یک package را چطور می تونم نصب کنم؟
<Guest76599> من یک package را چطور می تونم نصب کنم؟
<the-light> Guest76599: .deb?
<Guest76599> کسی جواب من رو نمی ده؟
<Guest76599> نه .tgz
<the-light> source e doroste?
<Guest76599> منظورت چیه؟
<the-light> source e file ya compile shodast?
<Guest76599> نمی دونم
<Guest76599> من فقط سورس را
<Guest76599> گرفتم و اکسترکتش کردم
<the-light> ok. pas ya wiki e sitesho bebinid, ya file README i ke ba source hast
<Guest76599> ممنون
<smohsen> سلام دوستان خواستم ویندوز سون رو اکتیو کنم به هم ریخت بعدش بوت و الان فقط اوبونتو بالا میاد راهکار ویرایش بوت چیه؟
<hale> mishe yeki komak kone ta befahmam in http://pastebin.com/NpkXQsPX che mikone? faghat yeki sho mikham bedonam
<hale> mikham bedonam khate akhar chikar mikone
<hale> in ke ba format standardesh nemikhone
<lkkaj> چند روز دیگه انجمن درست میشه ؟
<lkkaj> انجمن اوبونتو برای شما هم غیر فعاله ؟
<lxsameer> lkkaj: moshgele internet e iran e
<lllhamedlll> پس چرا میگه عضویت توسط مدیر بسته شده؟؟؟
<lxsameer> lllhamedlll: aha
<lxsameer> lllhamedlll: man forum o nadidam ama kolan internet moshgel dare va koli az site ha baz nemishe
<lxsameer> lxsameer: ama ba VPN rahat baz mishe
<lkkaj> برای چند روز اخیر بوده
<lxsameer> are
<lkkaj> سایت هایی که با اچ تی تی پی اس هستند باز نمیشن
<lkkaj> برای من دیگه درست شده
<lkkaj> کسی که جواب ما رو نداد
<lkkaj> خدافظ
<sadrolla> salam
<tHr> salam doostan man az vpn nemitoonam to ubuntu 10.4 estefade konam dar hali ke dar windows xp be rahati be vpn connect mishe! midoonid moshkel az chie?
<tHr> lotfan komakam konid
<tHr> kasi komaki nemikone?
<sadrolla> thr salam dada
<sadrolla> tHr: befarmaeid
<tHr> <sadrolla>salam doost aziz man nemitoonam az vpn dar ubuntu estefade konam dar hali ke dar windows xp be rahati be vpn vasl mishe
<tHr> <sadrolla>dar ubuntu connection vpn sakhtam vali vagti connect ro mizanam notification failed to connect!
<sadrolla> tHr: اوبونتوت آپدیته ؟
<sadrolla> ابونتو همیشه بدون آپدیت می لنگه ها
<sadrolla> البته من تا حالا وی پن استفاده نکردم ولی اگه سرچ کنی سریعتر جواب می گیری
<tHr> <sadrolla>yani fekr mikonid ba update moshkel hal she?
<sadrolla> tHr: احتمالش هست البته اگه شما درست تنظیم کرده باشید همه چی رو
<sadrolla> و مشکل از بسته ی اوبونتو باشه
<sadrolla> سرچ کردی که انشالله دادا ؟
<tHr> <sadrolla>daram search mikonam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-13
<pourabed> salam doostan , kasi inja hast ke arch nasb karde bashe !!! kheyli zaroooriye
<pourabed> salam doostan , kasi inja hast ke arch nasb karde bashe !!! kheyli zaroooriye
<SajjaD> salam be hame...
<SajjaD> vaghti ubuntu ya mint ya LMDE nasb mikonam bad az nasb driver graghic dige bala nemiyad hata ba recovery. what should i do?
<pourabed_> salam arz shod , inja kasi hast ke arch nasb karde !!! kheyli zaroorie
<pourabed_> salam arz shod , inja kasi hast ke arch nasb karde !!! kheyli zaroorie
<mehdi> سلام
<mehdi> یه سوال
<pourabed_> salam arz shod , inja kasi hast ke arch nasb karde !!! kheyli zaroorie
<lxsameer> pourabed_: mehdi  soalatuno beporsin shayad kasi balad bud javab dad
<goodboy_> salam bar melllat
<goodboy_> ky?
<jeus> nixoeen, SALAM
<jeus> دوستان یک نگاه به این لینک می ندازید http://www.technotux.org/html/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=142499#142499
<jeus> دوستان چطور می تونم برم تو کانال mysql ?
<jeus> دوستان چطور می تونم برم تو کانال mysql ?
<pourabed_> salam be hame !!! kasi inja hast ke arch nasb karde bashe !! soale zaroori daram !!
<pourabed_> kasi nist be man komak kone ??
<ahmadubuntu> salam be hame
<ahmadubuntu> man ye moshkel daram
<ahmadubuntu> daneshgahe ma az systeme "SAMA" estefade mikone ke dar oon az kodhaye "VB script" estefade shode va mogheye entekhab vahed ba moroorgary be joz IE error mide!!! rahe hali nadarin
<Bersam> ahmadubuntu: ویندوز توی ویرچوال باکس!
<ahmadubuntu> akhe systemi ke alan daram oonghadr ghavi nist ke virtualbox estefade konam
<Bersam> ahmadubuntu: ies4linux
<Bersam> ahmadubuntu: این هم هست ولی برای من درست جواب نداد
<ahmadubuntu> doroste vali vase manam khoob amal nakard!!! goftam shayad ye plugin baraye firefox dashte bashe!!!!
<Bersam> ahmadubuntu: هست پلاگینش هم ولی اونم فقط مخصوص ویندوزه ...
<Bersam> ahmadubuntu: من که راه درست و درمونی برای این مشکل پیدا نکردم
<Bersam> ahmadubuntu: جز خود ویرچوال باکس
<ahmadubuntu> in masaleye mohemiye! chon man tedade ziyadi az dustam ro be samte  linux keshundam va nabayad ba in joor moshkelat farary beshan
<ahmadubuntu> hala bayad bishtar begardam
<ahmadubuntu> mamnoon.by
<mtux> bmoqimi: teedad thread e ye prcess ro chetor befahmam?
<bmoqimi> mtux: nemidunam,ama pgrep age bokoni hamashuno mige
<bmoqimi> mtux: fek konam ye -c ina ham dare count mikone
<mtux> :)
<bmoqimi> mtux: mehrdad nemituni asan halamo tasavor koni
<mtux> bmoqimi: chete?
<bmoqimi> mtux: migam barat baadan,in albume naboodam kard lanati
<mtux> eee
<mtux> man hanuz 41% shode :|
<bmoqimi> mtux: inja internet konde baad ino ba 180 dl kard yeho
<jeus> nixoeen, hasati ?
<jeus> فایلهای executable را چطور باید اجرا کرد ؟
<jeus> typesho neveshte executable (application/x-executable)
<mtux> bmoqimi: ps uH p 12345 | wc -l
<bmoqimi> mtux: thx
<bmoqimi> mtux: rasti pgrep asan thread nemifahme chie,man havasam too in ahangas
<mtux> lol
<mtux> didam tu man esh aslan eshare ee nakarde bud
<jeus> mojtaba,
<jeus> mojtaba,
<jeus> lasdhlasdj
<jeus> دوستان چطور می تونم پسوورد و یوزر نیمم را برای ورود به کانال mysql وارد کنم ؟
<the-light> jeus: bayad register konin nickname etun ro
<sina> salam
<sina> man ehiyaj be komak daram
<sina> kasi hast komak kone?
<kruxer> sina: begu kasi balad bashe mige bet
<sina> merC
<kruxer> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sina> agha man tu ubuntu ba aptoncd az package ha backup gereftam
<sina> bad
<sina> hala tu in linux zadid
<sina> nemitunam bazyabishun konam
<sina> yani tu aptoncd
<kruxer> sina: mituni bishtar tozih bedi?
<sina> load ke mikonam
<sina> faghat package ha copy mishan
<sina> vali nasb nemishan
<kruxer> age too cd rikhtishoon bayad cd to be onvane ye repo moarefi koni be system
<kruxer> ba'd ba synaptic ya apt-get ya har chiz e dge'ee bayad betuni nasbeshun koni
<sina> ye .ISO hast
<kruxer> khob ham mituni oon iso ro write koni too cd ham mituni az khode hamoon .iso estefade koni
<sina> mishe rahnamai konid
<kruxer> man pishnahad mikonam .iso ro rooye cd write konid, ba'd ba chand ta click e sade mishe moarefish kard!
<sina> right mikonam
<sina> mazrat
<sina> write mikonam
<sina> bad chetor edame bedam?
<kruxer> fekr mikonam System > Administration > Software Sources , ba'ad ham az hamon Administration gesmate Synapric nasbeshun konid
<kruxer> *Synaptic
<kruxer> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/LocalRepository?highlight=%28local%29
<kruxer> az in safhe ham mitunid komak begirid!
<sina> aha
<sina> merC
<sina> kheili lotf kardid
<sina> test mikonam
<kruxer> !search
<sina> age natunestam
<lubotu3> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<sina> chi?
<kruxer> hichi :)
<sina> merC
<kruxer> age nashod dobare matrah konid, bache ha komak mikonan :)
<sina> ok
<sina> mamnun
<elisa87> salam
<elisa87> chejori  mitunam  too ubunto  be wireless vasl   sham
<elisa87> mishe ye ki datsoorasho bege
<elisa87> chon alan  too  windowsam
<elisa87> va cable ham nadaaram
<SajjaD> elisaa salam kafiye hamon drivery ke khode ubuntu mige nasb koni bad dige tamome
<elisa87> khob  man  aslan nemidoonam  ke  che driveri has
<elisa87> migam  cable ham nadaram
<elisa87> in dastoor chie
<elisa87> sudo  lshw -
<elisa87> sudo lshw -C network
<elisa87> ?
<pourabed_> salam doostan , man taze arch ro nasb kardam amma harkari mikonam ping nemikone
<pourabed_> kasi hast be man komak kone
<elisa87> khoda ro  shokr  shenakht
<elisa87> raftam  too  connect  too  hidden  network
<nkh> erghezi: salam !
<nkh> erghezi: khobi?!
<erghezi> ‏nkh: سلاااااااااااااام :)
<erghezi> ‏nkh: مررررسی خوبم :) توو چطوری ؟:)
<nkh> erghezi: خوبیم شکر !‌
<nkh> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏nkh: خداا رو شـــکر :)
<erghezi> ‏nkh: چه خبر ؟ :ی  اتفاق جدیدی نیفتاده؟ :ی
<nkh> erghezi: naaaa :D
<nkh> erghezi: یه کاری میخواستم بکنم ححسش پرید هشتم واسه بعد !‌:دال
<erghezi> ‏nkh: از بس احساسی هستی :ی
<nkh> erghezi: Are ehsas e !gsh mikonam ! ;)
<jeus> nixoeen, har kar kardam nashod
<nixoeen> jeus: chi nashod ?
<jeus> nixoeen, vaghti ke PATH=$PATH:/user/local/mysql/bin mizaram
<jeus> nixoeen, baeed ham export mikonam
<jeus> ama bazam movaghatiye terminal ro mibandam mipare
<nixoeen> jeus: khob maloome mipare!
<jeus> U gofti ke daemeee
<nixoeen> jeus__: nixoeen, in base hamishe mimone ya inke movaghatiye ?
<nixoeen> [6:02pm] nixoeen: jeus__: movaghati
<nixoeen> jeus: ^^
<jeus> gofti toye in site gofte chejoori daeemi beshe
<jeus> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<nixoeen> jeus: are!
<nixoeen> jeus: kafie avvalin khatti ke shoroo be tozih dadan karde ro bekhuni!
<jeus> nixoeen, .bash_profile kojast bayad address ro be in ezafe kard ? :0
<nixoeen> jeus: /etc/profile ro taghir bede
<jeus> nixoeen, dost dari mano aziyat koni chi fekr kardi fekr kardi man stalmanam ?
<jeus> nixoeen, be n Shekl man mitonam ino taghir bedam
<jeus> nixoeen, lol
<nixoeen> jeus: To add it to all users except user root, add it to /etc/profile.
<nixoeen> jeus: mohem ham nist be kodoom yek az un N halat taghir bedi, albate ta vaghti ke dorost taghir bedi
<jeus> khob akhe dastoor neveshte inja  http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/lhOGWHVZSH
<jeus> nixoeen, man akhe to in kojasho taghir bedam   ke beham narize ?
<nixoeen> jeus: hads bezan!
<jeus> nixoeen, faghat behem bego fi karesh chiye
<nixoeen> jeus: end if
<jeus> nixoeen, chand khat bayad benevisim ya faghat kafiye address ro ezafe konim
<nixoeen> jeus: kafie khatte akhar 1 khat ezafe koni!
<jeus> nixoeen, yani baeed az fi
<nixoeen> jeus: khatte akhar!
<jeus> nixoeen, injoori ? http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/AVE7Xmt6hF
<nixoeen> jeus: na! in file ejra mishe har useri ke bash ro ejra mikone
<nixoeen> jeus: /usr/local/mysql/bin na dastoore, na chizie ke ejra she
<jeus> man nafahmidam kare in akhar chiye
<jeus> nixoeen, man ta hala  fekr mikardam ke bayad kari konam ke vaghti ke migarde donbale dastoor mysql bere va toye /usr/local/mysql/bin ro ham begarde donbale dastoor
<nixoeen> jeus: daghighan! bara inkar bayad un address ro be Environment Variable e PATH ezafe koni
<jeus> nixoeen, ahan fahmidam bayad ino bezanam PATH=$PATH:harchi
<jeus> ama ye soal inja pish miyad va oonam ine ke khode address hayi ke toye PATH hastan az koja omadan ?
<jeus> nixoeen, oona bayad az ye jayi omade bashan dige ya ye joori ezafe shode bashan age in address ha az toye file profile nayomade bashan
<jeus> harki gheyr az mano nixoeen ino bekhone khare :))
<nixoeen> jeus: una ham too hamin file ijad mishe
<jeus> nixoeen, man chizi nadidam
<nixoeen> jeus: code haye balasho bekhuni mibini ke yek seri file haye dige ro call mikone
<nixoeen> jeus: unaro donbal bokoni be un PATH e asli miresi
<jeus> are oona ro didam pas mitonim to yeki az oon file ham address ro bezarim nixoeen
<jeus> nixoeen, kar nemikone
<nixoeen> jeus: chon export nazashti
<jeus> nixoeen, bayad mano koli taghir dadam $ taghir dadam be ---$ save kardam terminal baz kardam ama hichi
<jeus> nixoeen, nakone bayad reset konam ;)
<nixoeen> jeus: na
<jeus> nixoeen, midonam nabayad reset konam :D
<jeus> mage vaghti  $ taghir dadi be ---$ nabayad  "jeus@jeus:~$  be in taghir shekl bede jeus@jeus:~---$
<nixoeen> jeus: ha ?!
<jeus> nixoeen, :-??
<jeus1> jeus1,
<jeus1> jeus
<jeus> nixoeen, jan maghz man az sobhi dar phophor misoozone be khoda dige aslan phodphor nadare
<jeus> nixoeen, bego ino che karesh konam ghalesho bekanam beram
<nixoeen> jeus: goftam ke, export nazashti!
<jeus1> export ham gozashtam
<jeus1> nixoeen, http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/bqhrSnAGo
<jeus> nixoeen, didish ?
<jeus> dorost bood be khoda
<nixoeen> jeus: pas bayad dorost kar kone. Age nemikone, nemidunam
<jeus> nixoeen, lol
<jeus> nixoeen fahmidam moshkelesh chi bood nabayestam baed az PATH afasele mizashtam
<jeus> nixoeen, ama chiz digee ke fahmidam ine ke bayad reset konam vaghti ke Ctrl+alt+f1 ro mizanam va tty1 baz mishe va user name va pas ro mizanam $PATH ro set mikone ama haminjoori na pas fekr mikonam bayad reset konam
<jeus> nixoeen, daset dard nake hal shod
<nixoeen> jeus: khahesh
<jeus> nixoeen, sharmande shodam hesabi ham khastat kardam
<emad> salam
<emad> chetor mitoonam az terminal ba connection vpn vasl besham?
<the-light> emad: in wiki mitune komaketun kone http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PPTP
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-06
 * miadbahrami hi
<Sourena> Hi Every body ....
<Sourena> kasi midone chera in " empathy " AVATAR avaz nmikone ??? dar zaher avaz mishe vali faghat vase khodam vali digaran nmitunan bbinan !!!
<Sourena> khob empathy ro bikhiyal kasi midone chera FireFox flash playeresh kar nmikone chand bar ham az aval nasb kardam vali bazam kar nmikone !!
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ hasti?
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ flashplayer ro az adobe dl kon, tuye in folder copish kon ~/.mozilla/plugins
<dark-sun> libflashplayer.so
<dark-sun> ro migama
<saeed> hi
<saeed> ba raze khasteh nabashid
<saeed> khastam ke shoma begid chetoyyeh
<dark-sun> :D
<bugattiveyron> salam to gnome 3 chejori jalali calendar ra begzaram?
 * dark-sun nemidune...
<Sourena> salam , chetori Flashplayer roye FireFox 10 , UBUNTU 11.10 amd64 nasb konam ??? har kari kardam nasb nashod !!!
<Sourena> dostan ba arz pozesh shatel ghat zade bood az in ke tekrar mikonam sorry , |  chetori Flashplayer roye FireFox 10 , UBUNTU 11.10 amd64 nasb konam ??? har kari kardam nasb nashod !!!	
<sterNiX> Sourena☣ flash ro dl kardi az to site adobe?
<Sourena> are
<Sourena> libflashplayer.so ro mage nabayad Copy kard ?
<sterNiX> ye file .so hast berizesh to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<sterNiX> Sourena☣ ^
<Sourena> strNiX # meghsi belakhare hal shod folder plugin s nadasht male man !!!!!! very dast shoma mersi
<Parisa> salam doostan
<Parisa> rooze hamegi bekheir
<Parisa> man yek soal dashtam khoshhal misham age kasi betoone komakam kone.
<Parisa> man 1 computer daram ba ubuntu 10.04 ke bahash mitoonam be chand ta computer e dige ssh konam. vali az jaye dige be in computer nemitoonam ssh konam. dar vaghe ssh khorooji daram vali voroodi na. midoonin moshkel chi mitoone bashe?
<dark-sun> Parisa✪ ssh server nasb kardin?
<dark-sun> :D
<vahid> sterNiX: ping
<sterNiX> vahid☣
<vahid> sterNiX: hal shod
<sterNiX> ok vahid
<Salehi> chetor mishe ye mail ro be ye list befrestam?(mesle mailing list)
<princef> salam.
<princef> man arch ro emruz 2bare nasb kardam va xfce ro rah andakhtam
<princef> alan thunar ro ke baz mikonam hich drive qeyre root nist
<princef> ntfs ha ro mount kardamm dasti
<princef> moshkel az kojast?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-07
<hamedmemar> salam
<hamedmemar> من تازه کار هستم ممکنه کمکم کنید
<dark-sun> jatun khali raftam birun 1 ice pack shokolati khordam, haaali dad dar hade team meli :D
<dark-sun> http://gizmodo.com/5882754/how-to-electrify-your-brain-to-be-smarter-with-a-9+volt-battery
<dark-sun> be maghzetun batri vasl konin, bahush beshin
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-08
<btral> salam
<btral> kasi ta hala ba snort kar karde?
 * isolated brb 
<vahid> bacheha on commande ke ba logout ham ejra moshod esmesh chi bod?
<dark-sun> logout
<dark-sun> exit
<vahid> dark-sun: na, mikham command am ba exit ejra beshe
<dark-sun> vahid✪ exit && vahidCammander
<dark-sun> :D
<vahid> dark-sun: karam gire esmesh yadam rafte
<vahid> dark-sun: faramoshi daram
<dark-sun> vahid✪ apropos exit
<vahid> dark-sun: sabr kon alan behet migam
<vahid> dark-sun: nohup
<vahid> dark-sun: diddi peyda kardam
<hapoofesgeli> سلام
<samira> hello to all
<samira> man mikham felashama ba unetbootin bootable konam
<samira> vase nasb linux
<samira> yebar chek kardam nashod
<samira> daghighan bahash balad nisam
<samira> kasi balade?
<isolated> samira, chera nashod ? error dad ?
<samira> na eror nadad
<hapoofesgeli> سلام
<samira> vali vaghti systemam myad bala boot nemishe
<isolated> samira, md5 iso ro check kardi ?
<isolated> hapoofesgeli, salam
<samira> na man aslan balad nabodam bash kar konam mishe kolan begi bayad chekar konam?
<hapoofesgeli> دوستان از کجا میشه فهمید درایور کارت گرافیکی درست نصب شده یا نه؟
<isolated> samira, che distroii ro mikhay berizi roo flash ?
<isolated> hapoofesgeli, glxinfo
<samira> debyan
<isolated> samira, alan roo windows hasti ya linux ?
<samira> alan
<samira> ro linuxam
<samira> mint
<isolated> ba dastoore cd boro too directorie iso-e ke dl kardi samira
<isolated> baadesh bezan md5sum file.iso
<isolated> baadesh waysaaa md5 ro ba site debian check kon
<samira> yanichi md5 ra chek konam?
<hapoofesgeli> الان اینو با ترمینال نصب کردم بعد با وارد کردنش کلی چیز نوشت
<samira> man zyad be linux vared nisam
<hapoofesgeli> از کدوم نوشته میتونم بفهمم؟
<samira> taze karam
<isolated> samira, waghti dastoore md5sum ro mizani chand lahze waysaa bet ye seri adado horoof mide
<isolated> samira, baadesh boro site debian hamoonja ke iso ro dl kardi baadesh md5 ro ba ini ke too terminal zade check kon
<isolated> age yeki bood samira pas dorost dlesh kardi
<hapoofesgeli> اصلا من همینکارو باید میکردم؟؟
<isolated> hapoofesgeli, glxinfo | grep render
<hapoofesgeli> direct rendering: Yes
<hapoofesgeli> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
<hapoofesgeli>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<sterNiX> inja chera akhe :((
<isolated> hapoofesgeli, nasbe !! moshkelet chie alan ?
 * sterNiX gerye mikone
 * isolated mire be sterNiX deldari bede
<samira> ok
<samira> mr30
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ bia baghale amu darksun
<isolated> samira, khahesh
<hapoofesgeli> کلا حرکت منو ها و پنجره ها و حتی پخش ویدیو هم کنده برام
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ ki aziatet mikone?? hapoofesgeli ? alan karte grafikesho misuzunam
<isolated> samira, baadesh ye bar flasheto ba fat32 format kon baadesh dobare iso ro beriz roo flash
<isolated> dark-sun, :D
<samira> ba fat32?
<isolated> samira, are waseye inke iso ro ba unetbootin berizi bayad in formato bokoni
<samira> chetori injori bayad formatesh konam?
<dark-sun> samira✪ khonet halale
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ fat32? skinny32 ham hast?!
<dark-sun> isolated✪ in bu?
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ looool
<isolated> sterNiX, :))
<hapoofesgeli> کسی نمیدونه مشکل من از کجاست؟یعنی تو این سیتم عامل فیلم هم نمیشه دید؟ :دی
<samira> chera?,dark-sun?
 * dark-sun fatva mide, ALYOM tohin be debian KA'ANA tohin be Richard, Linus, FSF, Fedoa (isolated) ...
<isolated> :))
<dark-sun> samira✪ fatva ro dashti? ^ motevari sho
 * dark-sun shamshir be dast samira ro donbal mikone...
<isolated> :))))))
<dark-sun> isolated✪ biaaa, khonesh halale
<sterNiX> hapoofesgeli☣ shayad codec nasb nadari!!!!
 * isolated mire shamshiresho az ghalaf dar biare
<isolated> dark-sun, boro berim
 * dark-sun 1 daste samira ro ghat mikone...
<dark-sun> >:D
 * isolated 1 paye samira ro ghat mikone ...
<hapoofesgeli> از کجا باید بفهمم نصب هست یا نه؟
<dark-sun> :)))
<samira> ajaba
<samira> bichare man
 * dark-sun mige velesh konim zaj kosh beshe
<samira> :(
<dark-sun> >:D
<sterNiX> samira☣ harki kharboze mikhore
<isolated> samira, be fatvaye dark-sun tavajoh kon motewajeh mishi :D
<sterNiX> neshon mide to sardkhone dashte :D
<sterNiX> hapoofesgeli☣ wait bayad bebinam
<isolated> sterNiX, :D
<hapoofesgeli> باشه
<hapoofesgeli> خب اگه از codec
<hapoofesgeli> باشه دیگه چرا حرکت منو ها و پنجره ها کنده :/
<sterNiX> hapoofesgeli☣ bebin linux firmware ro nasb dari?
<hapoofesgeli> چی هست ؟:d
<hapoofesgeli> ?
<hapoofesgeli> Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<sterNiX> are hapoofesgeli
<hapoofesgeli> اگه منظورت اینه نصبه
<sterNiX> non free chi hapoofesgeli ?
<hapoofesgeli> نه
<hapoofesgeli> نصب کنم؟
<sterNiX> are hapoofesgeli nasb kon
<hapoofesgeli> نصب شد
<sterNiX> hala bayad javab bede ye
<sterNiX> gdm ro restart koni
<hapoofesgeli> ][,VD FHDN VD HSJHVJA ;KL?
<hapoofesgeli> چجوری باید ری استارتش کنم؟
<sterNiX> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sterNiX> bayad root bashi va tasvir mireo miyad
<hapoofesgeli> منظور از روت بودن چیه؟
<hapoofesgeli> شرمنده من هیچی نمیدونم :/
<isolated> hapoofesgeli, su
<isolated> hapoofesgeli, manzoor usere roote yaani usere rishe
<sterNiX> hapoofesgeli☣ niyazni nist ke begi hichi nemidoni, tanha chizi ke niyaze ineke bekhone dar bare onchiza ke nemidoni va beporsi :)
<hapoofesgeli> :)
<hapoofesgeli> متاسفانه اینو میگه
<hapoofesgeli> Authentication failure
<sterNiX> hapoofesgeli☣ bezan sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hapoofesgeli> ممنون این ری استارت شد
<hapoofesgeli> ولی مشکل هنوز پابرجاست
<hapoofesgeli> نمیدونم شاید مشکل از سخت افزارمه با لینوکس مشکل داره...
<sterNiX> hapoofesgeli☣ nashod
<sterNiX> age shode bood ke dc mishodi
<sterNiX> mage inke ba ubuntu vask nashodi
<hapoofesgeli> ؟
<hapoofesgeli> تصویر رفت اومد دیگه
<sterNiX> mikhay ye restart koli kon
<hapoofesgeli> ok
<Hapoofesgeli> فرقی نکرد
<sterNiX> Hapoofesgeli☣ moshkelesh chiye?
<Hapoofesgeli> تو ویدیو های ۷۲۰p انگار چند تا فریم رو میپرونه
<Hapoofesgeli> منو ها و پنجره ها هم نسبت به وین خیلی کندن
<Hapoofesgeli> این مشکل کلیه یا من فقط این مشکلو دارم؟
<sterNiX> Hapoofesgeli☣ man in moshkelo vase in dashtam ke firmware nasb nabod, vaghti nasb kardam hal shod
<Hapoofesgeli> به هرحال خیلی ممنون واسه کمک
<Hapoofesgeli> فعلا
 * dark-sun says good night...
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-09
<moti> salam chetory mitunim ettelaati ke be ellate ziyad shodane dade ha az terminal raftan birron ro bebinim?
<isolated> 2
<isolated> sterNiX: salaaam , hastiii :D ??
<sterNiX> salaam isolated
<sterNiX> are hasam
<Omid> salaaam
<lachfome> totimkopf: شما هنوز فارسی یاد نگرفتید ؟
<fzerorubigd> MiladKhajavi: salam
<fzerorubigd> MiladKhajavi: sorry nabodam
<MiladKhajavi> سلام
<MiladKhajavi> fzerorubigd: خواهش
<MiladKhajavi> fzerorubigd: مشکل‌ام حل شد، مرسی
<fzerorubigd> MiladKhajavi: :) bebakhshid oon lahze nabodam :)
<MiladKhajavi> fzerorubigd: مخلصیم
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-10
<Omid> agha torproject.org filtere
<Omid> chekar konim?
<Omid> in ro gozashtan to repository ha
<Omid> moshkel be ham mizane!
<vahid> Omid: ba https beri bazeh
<Omid> vahid, mishe https to toye repositoryha dad?
<vahid> Omid: repo ke nemire az site tor dl kone azizam
<vahid> Omid: che distor e darI?
<Omid> ubuntu 10.04
<vahid> Omid: toye repo hash nist
<vahid> Omid: vali toye debian hast
<vahid> Omid: az repoye debian begir toye ubuntu nasb kon
<Omid> vahid, dar har surat baradara filteresh kardan alan systeme ma kheili vaghte update nashode
<Omid> shode peikan
<Omid> irankhodro
<vahid> Omid: rabti nadare
<Omid> vahid, khob update nakarde barnamehayii ke az unja migerefte ro dige
<Omid> vahid, (albate bahat movafegham ke rabti nadare be irankhodro)
<dark-sun> sterNiX: :P
 * dark-sun executes "rm -rf /" on centooos...
<centooos> eeee
 * dark-sun infects Isolated...
<centooos> in chie
<dark-sun> centooos: paket kardam, bayad az 9 nasb beshi :D
<centooos> backupesho daram
<centooos> :P
<dark-sun> :)
<centooos> tar zxf mycentos.gz
<centooos> :P
<dark-sun> bash: tar : command not found
<dark-sun> :D
<centooos> bash: sory i make a mistake
<centooos> echo $?
<centooos> 0
<centooos> :D
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> https hanu moshkel dare ha?
<centooos> are ama man id gmailo bedone proxy ba pidgin baz kardam
<centooos> ama ba gtalke windows nasod
<dark-sun> centooos: yahoo ham baz mishe ba pidg?
<centooos> dark-sun:  na nemishe
<totimkopf> hehehe
<totimkopf> i like centos, it's good :)
<Isolated> dark-sun, salaaam
<Isolated> dark-sun, chetori ?
<centooos> hiiiiiiiis... khaban inja hame.. hiiiiiiiiis :)
<totimkopf> centos ro dost daram
<dark-sun> Isolated: salam, khubam, to khubi?
<Isolated> dark-sun, khoobam faghat kheyli khastam :D
<Isolated> dark-sun, hanooz busy ?
<totimkopf> Isolated, chera isolated?
<dark-sun> Isolated: cho danio porsi soalat khatast ;) :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ salam chetori?
<Isolated> totimkopf, :)
<dark-sun> sterNiX: ☣ to halgham
<dark-sun> :D
<Isolated> sterNiX, velesh kon in busy-e
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ ba pidgin chera miyay?
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ downgrade kardi chera?!!!!
<dark-sun> sterNiX: hosele nadashtam Xchat ro reconfig konam k az ssl estefade nakone ba in omadam
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> Isolated: to 1 chi besh bego
<dark-sun> :D
<Isolated> dark-sun, besh goftam ke busy :D wali goosh nemide sterNiX
<Isolated> sterNiX, ishooon kheyli busy mibashand
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ be karat beres
 * dark-sun az hame bax tashakor mikone... <3 I LOVE YOU PMC
<centooos> harki khas bebine asabesh zaife ya na ta marhale 4 in gameo bere: rastaam migama: http://fun.sdinet.de/flash/games/lab.swf
 * dark-sun says good night channel...
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-11
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<alabd> aleikom salam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> alabd, thanks
<alabd> nop
<Tedy> salam salam
<Tedy> ki hast ke vaght pasokh be soal dashte bashe
<centooos> salam , soalet chie?
<Tedy> soal inke man ye labtop daram hybrid e
<Tedy> ba badbakhti graphic nvidia ro nasb kardam
<Tedy> alan ba dastore optirun card graphic nvidia run mishe
<Tedy> intel pish farze ke 3d faal nabod
<Tedy> emroz ba badbakhti onam nasb kardam :D
<Tedy> hala moshkelam injast ke compiz kar nemikone
<Tedy> hich errori ham nemide
<Isolated> Tedy, tooye terminal ejrash kardi ?
<centooos> ps -ef | grep compiz mizani? bebin hast tp proccesat?
<Tedy> saeed@ubuntu:~$ ps -ef |grep compiz
<Tedy> saeed     2259  1726  0 15:57 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<Tedy> saeed@ubuntu:~$
<centooos> na nis pas ejra nashode
<Tedy> chikar konam pas :D
<Tedy> isolated  motevajeh nashodam
<Isolated> tooye terminal ejrash kon Tedy age moshkeli dashte bashe mifahmi
<Tedy> chetori ejra konam to terminal ?
<Tedy> beznam compiz ?
<Isolated> Tedy, bezan compiz --replace
<Tedy> dadash falajam kardi
<Tedy> =))
<Tedy> hamechi poshte ro shod :-d
<Isolated> Tedy, chi shod ?
<Tedy> kole barname ha poshte ro shod
<Isolated> Tedy, ubuntu hasti ?
<Tedy> yes
<Isolated> Tedy, bezan unity --replace
<Tedy> isolated unity nadaram yani pakesh kardam :D
<Isolated> Tedy, pas chi dariii ?
<Tedy> gnome
<Isolated> Tedy, man nafahmidam alan compiz wasaat kar mikone ya na ???
<Isolated> vahid, salaaam , vaght dariii ?
<Tedy> asolated , moshkel hamine dg
<Isolated> Tedy, baade zadane dastoore compiz kar kard ya na ???
<vahid> Isolated: saalm
<vahid> Isolated: jonam
<Tedy> asolated , compiz -replace kole barname ha poshte ro shodan mesl aynde saretah
<Isolated> Tedy, compiz kar mikone pas boro too tanzimate compiz & dorostesh kon
<Isolated> vahid, pm sorry
<Tedy> Isolated , man reboot konam bebinam mishe ya na felan rikhte beham :D
<Isolated> Tedy, compiz ro kill kon
<centooos> Isolated: compizi nadare k killesh kone
<Isolated> centooos, cheraa compiz --replace ke kard compiz run shode
<centooos> ps zad chiizi nabod
<centooos> aha
<centooos> ras migy
<Tedy> Isolated , irad jalebi peyda kard
<Isolated> Tedy, chi peyda kardi ?
<Tedy> Isolated , aval inke to terminal ejra mikonam compiz ejra mishe effect ha ham dorost kar mikonan faghat moshkel bozorg injast ta compiz faal mishe tasvir mesl ye aynde sareo tah mishe
<Isolated> Tedy, goftam ke compiz ro khodet dast kari karde boodi !!! compiz ro kill kon baadesh boro tooye tanzimate compiz in effecto tikesho bardar
<Tedy> Isolated , tik hamaro bardashtam ejra mikonam saro tah nist vali ta tik har kodom ro bezanam saro tah mishe :))
<Isolated> Tedy, in saro tah shodan ye effecte , tikesho bayad bardari
<Tedy> Isolated , khodam ham midonam ctrl + alt + up or down :D vasa yekam var beram
<Tedy> Isolated , fahmidam che etefaghi miyofte har effecti ro entekhab mikonam opengl  va composite faal mishe
<Tedy> Isolated , in 2ta baed poshte ro shodan mishe na efect charkhesh tasvir !
<Isolated> Tedy, :)
<Isolated> Tedy, tanzimatesh ro bayad dast kari koniii , wgarnaaa compiz ro bet goftam chejoori active koni & kar mikone baraat
<Tedy> Isolated , mikhand ?:D , bekhater 2ta graphic bodan e
<Tedy> Isolated , in soalam age midoni javab bede aslan mohem nist safe micharkhe  chera metacity mireze beham vaghti compiz ro run mikonan
<Isolated> Tedy, khob azize man compiz ba gnome-shell sazgari nadare
<Tedy> Isolated , to tanzilat khode compiz select windows manger dare  meta city ro select kardam !!
<MaMaD> Kasi hast ye help be ma bede?
<MaMaD> Kasi hast ye help be ma bede?
<dark-sun> نه کسی نیست
<dark-sun> اینا همه بات هستن
<dark-sun> من آوردمشون اینجا باهاشون دو گل کوچیک بازی کنم
<MaMaD> :))
<dingdangdong> =))
<dingdangdong> MaMaD: dark-sun bote ;) begu azizam, chie soalet?
<MaMaD> ÏÑ ÂÛÇÒ ÞÑä ÈíÓÊ æ Ïæã
<MaMaD> man zirnevise film haro to ubuntu chetori dorost konam?
<MaMaD> ÏÑ ÂÛÇÒ ÞÑä ÈíÓÊ æ Ïæã
 * dark-sun updated...
<centooos> ina hamashon botan .. soaleto bepors bazi moghe ha javabam miadan :)
<MaMaD> farsi ro injori neshon mide
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =))) afarin
<MaMaD> hmmn
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: i'm a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent...
<MaMaD> alan yeki javabe maro bede serial hamo bebinam hoselam sarid
<sterNiX> utf8 moshkel dari
<MaMaD> shoma ha ke hamaton hastid :)
<MaMaD> sterNiX:  alan Che konam bego anjam bedam
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =)))
<sterNiX> file haro utf8 save kon na ascii
<centooos> inam bote: http://www.titane.ca/concordia/dfar251/igod/main.html azash bepors javab mide :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ be MaMaD begoe utf8 to ubuntu chetoriye
<MaMaD> man chizio save nakardam inaro ghablan ba win 7 dl karde bodam alan to ubuntu mikham negah konam hamash ajagh vajagh shod :)
<MaMaD> be ham pas midid begid dige
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ ehtemal encodingesh windows hast
<MaMaD> velesh agha inja kasi hast Neostats IRC to ubuntu Run karde bashe?
<MaMaD> sterNiX:  ehtemalan ini ke migie hala karish nemishe kard?
<sterNiX> chera
<MaMaD> Kho Chikaresh konam?
<sterNiX> http://docs.moodle.org/20/en/Converting_files_to_UTF-8
<sterNiX> http://www.kriyayoga.com/love_blog/post.php/224
<MaMaD> oh agha tnx faghat ye chiz dige age ino bekham glib-2.6.6.tar.bz2 to in masir nasb konam $exec_prefix/lib/glib/include/ chejorie?
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ yani chi nasb koni?!
<MaMaD> compile konam
<MaMaD> $exec_prefix/lib/pkgconfig masalan in to
<sterNiX> khob ba ./configure PREFIX=...
<MaMaD> bad to file system chizio nemishe copy past kard?
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ baladi ye file ro compile koni?!
<sterNiX> chon soaleto nafahmidam
<MaMaD> are compile ro baladam
<sterNiX> khob pas moshkel chiye?
<MaMaD> bebin mikham ye barnamaro compile konam vasate make error mide ke perl to incloude felan ja nist
<MaMaD> mekham perl ro to on masiri ke on mige compile konam
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ to readme ya install nevshte chetor address bedi
<sterNiX> age perl ro mikhad bebin oni ke pasvande dev dar ro nasb kardi?
<MaMaD> ye perl daram ke bayad to masire /usr file systemi copy beshe amma copy mikonam mige shoma owner nistido in harfa alan chikar konam copy she?
<sterNiX> chera bayad copy koni MaMaD ?
<MaMaD> akhe yechize az ghabl amade shodeh
<sterNiX> mage alan khodesh kojast?
<MaMaD> to ye masire khas bayad bashe
<MaMaD> akhe aslan vase nasb nist to ye jaei bayad bashe
<MaMaD> ye lahze wait man aslan vasat up konam khodet bebin
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ khob ln -s bezan
<sterNiX> ba sudo
<MaMaD> ye mesal baram mizani?
<MaMaD> http://www.vhost.ir/download.php?file=b4527ba4b4e081f75f64fc4733e13f60
<MaMaD> agha ino ye negah bendaz bego che konam
<MaMaD> sterNiX:
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ systemet chiye
<MaMaD> Ubuntu 11.10
<sterNiX> bad mikhay rpm nasb koni?
<MaMaD> are
<MaMaD> Chetor Nemishe?
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ nemidonam mishe?
<sterNiX> chetor mikhasti nasb konish MaMaD ?!
<MaMaD> nasb ke nemikhastam bokonam to hamon poshe haei ke hast /user to file systemi copy konamesh
<MaMaD> baba man hamash 1 haftast win ro be kol del kardam omadam to Ubuntu
<MaMaD> Nemidonam Ziad
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=perl-poe%2Bubunut#hl=en&sa=X&psj=1&ei=74c2T_yzEoSAhQeY2eXwAQ&ved=0CB0QvwUoAQ&q=perl-poe%2Bubuntu&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=9566bf6b9e8fd6ad&biw=888&bih=561
<MaMaD> libperl-dev_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.5_amd64.deb
<MaMaD> ino mishe dige sterNiX
<MaMaD> ?
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ age systemet 64 bit bashe
<sterNiX> mizani sudo -i libperl-dev_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.5_amd64.deb
<sterNiX> MaMaD☣ ba apt-get ham mishe nasb kardesh
<MaMaD> libperl-dev_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.5_amd64.deb ino koja copy konam ke peydash kone bad bezanam sudo -i libperl-dev_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.5_amd64.deb?
<MaMaD>  apt-get o neydonam chie :D
<sterNiX> apt-get nemidoni chiya bad mikhay compile bokoni?!
<MaMaD> ba terminal compile mikonan dige
<MaMaD> :)
<MaMaD> ahhhh khob man in esmesh be gosham nakhorde dige
<MaMaD> libperl-dev_5.10.0-19lenny5_i386.deb
<MaMaD> in alan 32 bit dige?
<sterNiX> are
<MaMaD> mamad@ZeuS:~/Downloads$ sudo -i libperl-dev_5.10.0-19lenny5_i386.deb
<MaMaD> [sudo] password for mamad:
<MaMaD> -bash: libperl-dev_5.10.0-19lenny5_i386.deb: command not found
<MaMaD> in chera nemishe :)
<MaMaD> ?
<MaMaD> Eshteb Mizanam?
 * dark-sun ba chakosh to sare MaMaD mizane... [low battery]
<MaMaD> bebin ye chiz dige man ro in 2bar klik mikonam ubuntu software baz mishe tike sabz kenare in barname ha zade, in alan yani nasbe?
<sterNiX> sudo dpkg -i
<MaMaD> dark-sun:  tnx :))
<MaMaD> ok
<MaMaD> mamad@ZeuS:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i libperl-dev_5.10.0-19lenny5_i386.deb
<MaMaD> Selecting previously deselected package libperl-dev.
<MaMaD> (Reading database ... 198828 files and directories currently installed.)
<MaMaD> Unpacking libperl-dev (from libperl-dev_5.10.0-19lenny5_i386.deb) ...
<MaMaD> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libperl-dev:
<MaMaD>  libperl-dev depends on perl (= 5.10.0-19lenny5); however:
<MaMaD>   Version of perl on system is 5.12.4-4.
<MaMaD>  libperl-dev depends on libperl5.10 (= 5.10.0-19lenny5); however:
<MaMaD>   Package libperl5.10 is not installed.
<MaMaD> dpkg: error processing libperl-dev (--install):
<MaMaD>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<MaMaD> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MaMaD>  libperl-dev
<MaMaD> in chi shod?
<MaMaD> ahan gereftam :)
<sterNiX> behet goftam ba apt-get nasb kon, ina baham baham tadakhol daran
<MaMaD> Version of perl on system is 5.12.4-4 ini ke mige nasbe pas chie?
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌فرماید «... دیگه مشکی نمی‌پوشم»
 * dark-sun Isolated ro be divare kanal mikhkoob mikone...
 * dark-sun sterNiX ro mizare tu jibesh o mibaradesh...
<dark-sun> farda shab miam 1i digatoono mibaram :smiley hayola:
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-12
 * dark-sun khoshhale be 700 tamas gereft ta dige vasash sms tablighati nayad...
 * dark-sun fekr mikone irancell az linux estefade mikone pas in off-topic nist... :)
<everplays> dark-sun, solaris estefade mikonan ta jayi ke man midoonam
<dark-sun> everplays: opensolaris?
<everplays> na, solaris
<dark-sun> everplays: hanuz support mishe?
<dark-sun> everplays: shenidam sun ro k forokhtan, Oracle open solaris ro jam kard.
<everplays> opensolaris jam shode, be solaris chi kar dare dark-sun ?
<dark-sun> everplays: rabt dare, fek kon fedora ro jam konan. Red Hat sahamesh mikeshe paeen.
<dark-sun> :)
<everplays> dark-sun, khob oonja barax bood development model-eshoon, az solaris be opensolaris miresid, ama redhat aval fedora ro develop mikone, stable ke beshe mikonatesh rhel
<dark-sun> everplays: pas mishe begim rabeteshun mese Red hat o centos
<dark-sun> bude
<everplays> hala chera gir dadi be rabete?
<everplays> lol
<dark-sun> everplays: akhe be nazaram na-mashroo-e ;) :D
<dark-sun> everplays: khabar nadari hamrahe aval chi estefade mikone?
<everplays> dark-sun, na, irancell ro ham iiriix goft solaris-e
<dark-sun> ajab
<dark-sun> ping Isolated
<Isolated> dark-sun, pong
<dark-sun> Isolated: hala dige na, badan bet migam ;)
<Isolated> dark-sun, bazam busy :D khab boodam bebakhshid
<dark-sun> Isolated: yup, moshkeli ni, mas'ale khasi nabud, mikhastam 1am az slackware beporsam azat. ishala 1 forsate dg giret miaram ;)
<Isolated> dark-sun, ye khabare bad daram ... manam raftam roo arch :D slacko natoonestam tahamol konam .... badan harf mizanim bashe , be karaaat beres
<dark-sun> :)
<reza> salam
<Isolated> reza, salam
<reza> :)
<reza> aga man ye soal daram dar mored local web server
<Isolated> soaleto bepors har kasi balad bashe javab mide reza
<reza> khob man mikham age masalan to url bezanam reza.com, ye folder khas az local host baz besheh
<reza> masalam /var/www/reza
<reza> file host ro virayesh kardam
<reza> vali injoori faghat be root dastresi daram
<reza> yani age bezanam reza.com
<reza> root ro load mikoneh
<reza> man mikham ye folder khas ro load koneh
<reza> fekr mikonam ye jaee to apache bayad config ro set konam
<reza> vali nemidonam koja
<reza> ?
<Isolated> reza, too forum hast
<reza> man peyda nakardam
<Isolated> reza, amoozesh dade shode too forum
<reza> yani nemidonam daghigahan bayad 2nbale chi begardam!
<reza> masalan in mozo marbot mishe be bind?
<reza> ya apache?
<reza> ya chize dige ee?
<Isolated> reza, faghat ba root mitooni be in folder dastressi dashte bashi ?
<reza> na
<reza> bebin masalan man ro computer khodam chand ta website daram
<reza> bara test
<reza> mikham masalan age bezanam site1.com
<reza> folder site1 mount beshe
<reza> age bezanam site2.com
<reza> folder site2,...
<reza> to halat addi mishe ye site ro rikht to folder /var/www
<reza> bad ham host ro edit kard va goft age site1.com bood 127.0.0.1
<reza> 127.0.0.1	www.reza.com
<reza> vali age bekhahim be jaye 127.0.0.1 beshe 127.0.0.1/site1
<reza> nemishe to host in kar ro kard
<reza> ehtemalan bayad ye chizi az config haye apache ro  edit konim
<Isolated> reza, http://www.kabatology.com/05/12/how-to-setup-a-lamp-server-on-ubuntu-locally-run-and-test-wordpress-on-lamp-server/
<Isolated> reza, http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www
<reza> MerC aziz
<reza> alan mikhonameshon:)
<Isolated> http://terokarvinen.com/install_apache_on_ubuntu.html
<Isolated> reza,
<reza> bebin ina daghighan chizi nis ke man mikham
<reza> bezar daghightar tozih bedam
<reza> bebin
<reza> farz kon man chand ta web site daram
<reza> site1, site2, site3,...
<reza> hame ina ro mkham ro computer khodam nasb konam
<reza> khob bara har kodom ye folder misazam to /var/www va site ro tosh copy mikonam
<reza> khob injoori masalan ba in address 127.0.0.1/site1 mitonam site1 ro bebinam va ba 127.0.0.1/site, site2 ro
<reza> vali mikham age bezanam site1.com mount beshe be 127.0.0.1/site1
<reza> dar asl man ye website daram ke bar asas esm domain kar mikoneh
<reza> va az url esm domain ro mikhoneh
<Isolated> reza, http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ApacheMySQLPHP
<reza> bad bar asas oon tasmim migireh ke che bokoneh
<reza> aha
<reza> fek konam in hamooni ye ke mikhastam:D
<reza> alan mikhonamesh
<reza> merC aziz
<alabd> reza: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/name-based.html
<Isolated> reza, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<reza> mamnoon Isolated aziz 2rost shod:)
<Isolated> reza, khahesh mikonam :)
<reza> :)
<centooos> salam, https baz shod?
<Isolated> centooos, taghriban , kamel naaa
<centooos> Isolated: chetor kamel na? google + niso migi?
<Isolated> centooos, nemidoonam , man g+ estefade nemikonam
<neuman_> سلام
 * dark-sun niga mikone...
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ niga dare?!
 * dark-sun saket nesheste be kanal zol zade ... :{
 * vahid mikhande 
 * Isolated boghz karde
 * dark-sun Isolated ro kick mikone k boghzesh betereke...
<dark-sun> nauman raft :D
 * Isolated mige ke baraye dark-sun boghz karde ke saket neshaste 
<Isolated> dark-sun, terekoondish badbakhto :D
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> bayad hesab kar dastesh biad
<dark-sun> befahme linux ba kasi shukhi nadare
<dark-sun> ;)
<Isolated> dark-sun, badbakht ye salam kardaaaaa
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ esmesho be troll-sun taghir mide :D
<Isolated> sterNiX, dark-troll ghashang tare :D
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ troll-troll bishtar behesh miyad :D
<dark-sun> هااااااای
<dark-sun> nik mane ha!
<Isolated> sterNiX, in nick waseye to reserved shode :D
<Isolated> dark-sun, chera baaziaa be debian migan debyan ?
<dark-sun> Isolated: nemidunam, shayad be khatere in k yummy hast ;)
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ in koja vase mane?!
<Isolated> dark-sun, emroozam yeki be debian goft debyan !!!
<Isolated> sterNiX, inja ki az hame troll tare ?
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ va dark-sun
<dark-sun> sterNiX: +1
<dark-sun> :D
<sterNiX> be ezafe elseif va hamid
<dark-sun> :)))
<Isolated> dark-sun, :-O khode khode sterNiX az hame troll tare
<sterNiX> sanad va madrak biyar Isolated
<Isolated> sterNiX, chashm
 * dark-sun traveli k az sterNiX gerefte mizare tu jibesh yavashaki...
 * dark-sun whistles...
 * Isolated moche dark-sun ro migire 
 * dark-sun mizane zire daste Isolated va farar mikone... savare jet mishe va dar ofogh az kadr kharej mishe...
 * Isolated waghti mibine dastesh az dark-sun kootah shod mire sar bakhte sterNiX 
 * psychicist ham salam o khodahafez be hame mige o farar mikone
<sterNiX> ona ke farar kardan trollan
<sterNiX> ona ham ke donbaleshon kardan trollan
 * psychicist says bye to master trolls SterNiX darksun and Isolated :)
 * Isolated ba khodesh fekr mikone ... hmm ... oonaeii ke travel mizaran kafe daste trolla , shah trollan 
<dark-sun> psychicist: I LOVE YOU PMC ;)
<psychicist> dark-sun: :D
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ dark-sun khodesh pol gozasht to daste khodesh :D
<Isolated> sterNiX, eteraf kard ke az to travel gerefte
 * sterNiX be eterafe troll bodan Isolated va dark-sun gosh mide
 * dark-sun az ruye forme eteraf mikhune... sedash zaeefe...
 * Isolated mire kaghaz ghalam biare ke dark-sun eteraf namasho emza kone
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ to koja miri!!! to khodet sharike dark-sun hasi
<Isolated> sterNiX, man ke faghat mochetoono gereftam !!!
<Isolated> sterNiX, sare man bi kolah moonde
<[Own3R]> Kasi hast?
<[Own3R]> ?
<[Own3R]> sterNiX :
<Isolated> [Own3R], soal dari bepors
<[Own3R]> agha sharmande man ye VCD gozashtam to pc bad in ejra nemishe
<[Own3R]> koli vcd haye digam gozashtam ha
<[Own3R]> amma ejra nemishan
<Isolated> [Own3R], codec nasb kardi ?
<[Own3R]> pasvande dat
<[Own3R]> na
<[Own3R]> yani nemidonam man aksare chizasho update kardam
<[Own3R]> hala inamtosh nasb shod ya na nemidonam
<Isolated> [Own3R], codec nasb kon baadesh ejra kon
<[Own3R]> Ubuntu restricted extras (commonly used applications with restricted copyright (mp3,avi,mpeg,trutype,java,flash,codec )
<[Own3R]> Isolated :
<[Own3R]> in nasbe hA
<Isolated> ba vlc ejrash kon [Own3R]
<[Own3R]> ok
<[Own3R]> nemishe
<[Own3R]> bad ye chize jalebesh ine ke man aslan inaro nemitonam copy bokonam to system
<[Own3R]> roshand ta vcd test kardam in pasvanede dat nemishe
<[Own3R]> Isolated
<Isolated> az roo hard dari play mikoni ? [Own3R]
<[Own3R]> na cd
<[Own3R]> az cd ham be hard aslan copy nemishan
<[Own3R]> ro chand ta cd test kardam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-04
<shayan> the network services are not compatible with this version?
<shayan> any help?
<shayan> will be appreciated
<lubuntoi> ‏‫سلام یکی کمک کنه من لوبونتو دارم نمیدونم چرا بلوتوث و یو اس بی فلش و کارت تی وی دیجیتال (یو اس بی ) کار نمیکنه ولی صفحه کلید و موشی کار میکنند
<s_faraday> سلام
<s_faraday> من با اتصال به اینترنت
<s_faraday> در گنوم 3 مشکل دارم
<sameerynho> s_faraday: moshgelet chie ?
<s_faraday> sameerynho: وصل نمیشه
<s_faraday> ta dishab moshkeli nabood
<s_faraday> emrooz roshan kardam dg connect nemishe
<sameerynho> s_faraday: adsl i chizi dari ?
<lubuntoi> ‏‫سلام یکی کمک کنه من لوبونتو دارم نمیدونم چرا بلوتوث و یو اس بی فلش و کارت تی وی دیجیتال (یو اس بی ) کار نمیکنه ولی صفحه کلید و موشی کار میکنند
<lubuntoi> salaam man lubuntu darm braye man usb flash va bluetooth kar nmikone vali keybord va mous kar mikoneh
<s_faraday> sameerynho: are shatel
<s_faraday> alan ba adsl am vaslam ba PC moshkeli nadare
<s_faraday> ubuntu roo laptopame
<s_faraday> unma moshkeli nadasht
<s_faraday> nemidoonam chesh shod yeho
<s_faraday> sameerynho: : (
<sameerynho> s_faraday: tu terminal bezan sudo dhclient
<s_faraday> sameerynho: az inja disconnect misham
<s_faraday> vali miam alan
<s_faraday> sameerynho: mamnoon
<s_faraday> sameerynho: dorost shod
<s_faraday> sameerynho: chera injoori shode bood pas
<s_faraday> hichkarish nakardam khodesh dorost shod
<s_faraday> sameerynho: in khoroojiye un dastoore
<s_faraday> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<s_faraday> utility, e.g. service smbd reload
<s_faraday> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<s_faraday> Upstart job, you may also use the reload(8) utility, e.g. reload smbd
<s_faraday> reload: Unknown instance:
<s_faraday> invoke-rc.d: initscript smbd, action "reload" failed.
<s_faraday> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<btral> سلام
<btral> من ویندوز 7 داشتم
<btral> بعدش اوبونتو 12 نصب کردم
<btral> اوبونتوم نصب شده و اوکی هست
<btral> اما ویندزوزم بالا نمیاد
<btral> اون صفحه ابی رو برام میاره
<btral> چکار کنم
<btral> شک دارم که بد ساخته باشم
<s_faraday> btral: salam
<btral> swap / ro
<btral> s_faraday: سلام
<s_faraday> به سلامتی
<s_faraday> نه باید
<btral> ممنون ولی  اعصابم خرد شده
<s_faraday> منوی گرابتو درست کنی
<btral> چکار کنم دقیقا
<btral> اخه اول ویندوز بود بعد لینوکس که
<s_faraday> هوم
<btral> میتونه بفهمه که ویندوز هست آیکونش رو میخواد بیاره اون صفحه آبی میاد
<s_faraday> منم تازه کارم
<btral> اوکی ممنون
<Sefid_par> Salam
<elus> سلام کسی هستش
<elus> یه سوال در مورد آپدیت کرنل دارم
<elus> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-ir#
<sameerynho> elus: soal o bepors
<elus> برای گرفتن کرنل جدید به این سایت برم
<elus> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<elus> بعد سیستم من فک کنم ۶۴ بیتیه
<elus> x86_64
<elus> میخام یه کرنل در حد ۳.۶
<elus> بگیرم
<elus> یا ۳.۵
<elus> برم تو پوشش پر فایله کدوماشو دانلود کنم؟
<sameerynho> elus: dude age mikhay kasi az chizi ke minevisi bakhabar she nick namesho biar tu jomlat
<sameerynho> elus: hadafet az update e kernelet chie?
<elus> چجوری اسمشو بیارم؟
<elus> مگه واسه همه نشون داده نمیشه.
<elus> راستیتش
<elus> شانسی الان یه فایل wgetگیر آوردم
<elus> از توش لینکای چیزایی که باید بتونم دانلود کنم رو زدم.
<elus> من کرنلم خیلی قدیمیه
<elus> 3.0.0-12-generic
<elus> اینه نسخش
<elus> الان دیگه زدم دانلود کردم و با
<elus> dpkg
<elus> زدم نصب کنه
<elus> ببینیم چی میشه
<elus> ممنون
<elus> تو اون جمله ی اولیت که گفتی
<elus> فقط اسمشو داخل پرانتز بنویسم کافیه؟
<elus> مثلا اسم شما رو اینجوری بنویسم
<elus> sameerynho<>
<elus> کافیه؟
<sameerynho> khob hala shod elus
<sameerynho> elus: bebin kernel e 3 kheyli ghadimi nist, age dalile khasi vase avaz kardan e kernel nist
<sameerynho> elus: baladi kernel build koni ?
<elus> نه بیلد نکردم
<elus> یه نیگا به این فایل بنداز
<elus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47950494/upubuntu.com/linux-kernel-3.6.5
<elus> از توش معادل لینکا رو برداشتم
<elus> بعد فایلای دبین رو نصب کردم
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-05
<btral> chetor ro hard external mishe win nasb kard?
<btral> سلام
<btral> چطوری میتونم رو هارد اکسترنالم ویندوز نصب کنم؟
<anoNxeRo> hamontor ke ro harde mamoli nasb mikoni
<Alocer> سلام به همه .
<Alocer> امروز اینترنت مورد داره ؟‌
<btral> سلام
<btral> وقتی سیستمم ریبوت میشه این خطا رو میده
<btral> grub recure
<btral> باید گراب رو تعمی رکنم؟
<btral> کمک کنید
<sameerynho> btral, grub o az aval benasb
<btral> سلام
<btral> چطوری گرابم رو ریپیر کنم
<sameerynho> btral, google kon
<btral> sda6 swap
<btral> sda7 linux (/)
<arastoo> misheh kari kard ke vitural machin az hamoon aval boot beshe biad bala va badesh os haee ke rush nasbeh ro az rush boot kard va hamazaman chand ta os hamzaman dasth  ? man mikham azashun clone begiram va vaghti ke kharab shudan faghat clonesh ro rebuild konam
<Amin> salam
<Amin> khoooobin
<Amin> ye soal dashtam
<Alocer> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-06
<Maxwell> salam, kasi hast?
<Alocer> !x
<lubotu3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JBonline> !kubuntu
<lubotu3> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<JBonline> !kde
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<JBonline> !amarok
<lubotu3> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<JBonline> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<JBonline> !iran
<the-light> hmm
<the-light> mituni private be Bot bedi inchiza ro ke inja peygham nade JBonline
<JBonline> sry, dashtam testesh mikardam :D
<the-light> ;)
<the-light> kasi tahala in moshkel ro dashte ke linux router seri g ro nashnase?
<the-light> kolan radio type e g
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-07
<sanaderi> از دوستان کسانی که مایلند با کیوتی آشنا شوند و آن را یاد بگیرند دعوت می شود به ما ملحق شوند،فعلا هر 4 روز یک مقاله جدید در پایگاه پروژه کیوت فارسی به صورت رایگان منتشر می شود.قطع با پیوستن شما این امر شتاب بیشتری خواهد گرفت. شک نکنید و کلیک کنی
<Alocer> salam , mikham LS_COLORS ye meghdar ezafe konam chejori mitonam inkaro anjam bedam ?
<Alocer> !info dircolors
<lubotu3> Package dircolors does not exist in quantal
<ehsan_> Hi
<saaber> Hi
<ehsan_> کوبونتو یا اوبونتو؟
<ehsan_> مسئله این است
<ehsan_> :))
<saaber> ubuntu -> unity desktop environment
<saaber> kubuntu -> K desktop environment
<ehsan_> آقا فرق این دوتا فقط تو ظاهرشونه؟
<ehsan_> کدومشون براشون برنامه بیشتر هست
<ehsan_> ؟
<saaber> ehsan_: بله، دو تجربه متفاوت از کار با سیستم عامل به شما ارائه میدن
<saaber> اااه اینکه رفته!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-08
<Ehsan> سلام
<Ehsan> دوتا سوال دارم من
<Ehsan> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<Warning> hi
<Warning> ..............................................................................................
<Ghanbari> ایا کسی می دونه که چطور میشه یک فایل ایمیج رو همانند سی دی مونت کرد؟
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, mount -t iso9660 -o loop file_iso.iso /mnt/
<Ghanbari> ok, mamnoon
<Ghanbari> ama man ye barname mikham ke iso ro mesle cd mount kone, in dastor iso ro be sorate ye memory drive mount mikone
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, hich farghi nadare
<Ghanbari> midonam, ama mikham az dastore apt-cdrom add estefade konam, ta in iso ha ro be liste repo ezafe konam
<khazali> nixoeen: bebakhshid baraye motefaghef kardane sudo apt-get bayad az che commandi estefade kard?
<khazali> lubotu3: salam  bebakhshid baraye motefaghef kardane sudo apt-get bayad az che commandi estefade kard?	
<lubotu3> khazali: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<khazali> ChanServ: salam  bebakhshid baraye motefaghef kardane sudo apt-get bayad az che commandi estefade kard?	
<khazali> lagman: salam  bebakhshid baraye motefaghef kardane sudo apt-get bayad az che commandi estefade kard?	
<khazali> lxsameer:  salam bebakhshid baraye motefaghef kardane sudo apt-get bayad az che commandi estefade kard?	
<Kambiz_> hi  guys
<Kambiz_> man mikham   broad band  connection  dakhele  ubuntu  besazam  chejoorie ?
<Kambiz_> kasii  nemitone  komak kone ?
<Kambiz_> dooostan  dar  Pppoe  connection mesle  windows  nemishe  error  haye  windowsi gereft?
<Kambiz_> mesle  691
<Kambiz_> ta  651
<Kambiz_> amsale  in error  ha
<Kambiz_> ????
<javacoder> javab nemidan :D
<Kambiz_> chera  javab  nemidan ? ? ??  dastan chie ?
<anoNxeRo> shayad inke nistan bara hamin javab nemidan
<saaber> hi
<saeed725> سلام به همگی. من فایل مربوط به نصب یه تم رو دانلود کردم. چطور میتونم نصبش کنم؟
<Darth-Vader> too gnome?
<Darth-Vader> bayad beri tooye theme settings importesh koni
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-09
<Ghanbari> salam, lotfan in post ro negah konid: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,56262.0.html
<Ghanbari> kasi mitone komak koneh?
<Ghanbari> "lxsameer" emkanesh hast azat 1 soal be porsam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, befarma
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-10
<hossein> salam
<princef> salam, tor connect mishe (vidalia) amma aura va firefox chizi ro nemitoonan baz konan. dalilesh chie va rahe halesh?
<princef> port 9050 Sv4
<princef> kasi wiki soraq nadare update bashe?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |
<keyhan> مدیریت پویای انرژ چطور فعال میشه؟روی کارت گرافیک ای‌ام‌دی
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-05
<gijgah> salam
<mehdi_> salam
<alireza_socket> از دوستان کسی میدونه چجوری درایو اسکنر کانون رو باید تو اوبونتو نصب کرد؟؟
<alzydgr> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-06
<javad> سلام
<javad> کسی هست
<javad> سلام
<javad> یه مشکل تو اوبونتو ۱۳٫۱۰ داشتم
<javad> زبانم با alt+shift تغییر نمیکنه
<javad> بخش لیاوت هم توی تنظیمات نیست
<javad> کلا فرق کرده
<javad> از ۱۳٫۰۴ به ۱۳٫۱۰ آپدیت کردم
<Vahidmir> salam
<Vahidmir> ye soal dashtam
<Amir-Me> salam
<Amir-Me> salam
<sahel> hiiiii'
<sahel> hi
<sahel> hi
<sahel> i want speak with you
<setareh> salam
<setareh> kasi nist?
<setareh> chanta soal fani daram
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-07
<aa__> salam be hame dostan man moshkeli daram va on ine ke tor ke baz mikonam  jadiidan nemitonam tosh chizi benevisam harchi minevisam toye terminal type mishe
<aa__> yani toye on bala ke site mizani ke mizanam hichi type nemishe ...
<aa__> kasi khone nist ?
<aa__> aya ?
<aa__> ino toye terminal minevise vaghti mikham type konam
<aa__> (firefox:4418): IBUS-WARNING **: Events queue growing too big, will start to drop.
<aa__> hichkas khone nist ?
<aa__> khob laaghal javab salamo bedin  bamarama
<aa__> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<aa__> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<aa__> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<aa__> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<aa__> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<aa__> salam be hame dostan man moshkeli daram va on ine ke tor ke baz mikonam  jadiidan nemitonam tosh chizi benevisam harchi minevisam toye terminal type mishe [13:11] <aa__> yani toye on bala ke site mizani ke mizanam hichi type nemishe ... [13:17] <aa__> kasi khone nist ? [13:17] <aa__> aya ? [13:21] <aa__> ino toye terminal minevise vaghti mikham type konam [13:21] <aa__> (firefox:4418): IBUS-WARNING **: Events queue growing too big, wi
<amirr> سلام دوستان کسی می دونه چطور باید گراب بوت دبیان را روی مک بوک ایر درست کرد ؟
<Cheetah> hi
<Cheetah> man tu nasbe barname ha b ye moshkL barmixoram
<Cheetah> kaC hast?
<Cheetah> ?
<Cheetah> bebinid moshkL Ene:
<Cheetah> man vaqT mixam nasb konam EN error ro mide
<Cheetah> E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<Cheetah> kaC nabud javab bede?
<Cheetah> :(
<Cheetah> ok
<Cheetah> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-08
<haman> درود بر همه
<haman> هیچکی نیست
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-09
<amin_> سلام
<amin_> آیا هارد نو و بدون پارتیشن بندی شده رو می شه تو محیط لینوکس با هاش کار کرد بدون فرمت کردن
<amin_> تو محیط وینوز حتما باید فرمت شه می خواستم بدونم تو محیط لینوکس هم این جوریه؟
<mohsen-rashidi> چقدر سوت و کور اینجا!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-03
<Mr> hi
<Mr> I have a problem
<MortezaE> گیمپ کار داریم؟
<MortezaE> Azitrex, سلام
<preader> salam
<MortezaE> سلام preader
<preader> آقا من یه سوال خدمتتون داشتم
<preader> من یه پروژه متن باز و آزاد برا اندروید معرفی کردم رو گیت هاب که برا توسعه ش نیاز به پول دارم چطور میتونم از سایت های متن باز خواهش کنم در حمایت از این کار یه بنر بزارن تو سایتشون یا همچین چیزی؟راه ارتباطی هست؟
<MortezaE> پروژه فارسیه یا انگلیسی؟
<preader> فارسی
<MortezaE> توی فروم مطرح کردی این موضموع رو؟
<preader> دقیقا چند دقیقه قبل این کار رو کردم
<MortezaE> خوبه :) من چیز دیگه‌ای نمیدونم متاسفانه
<preader> تو قسمت پروژه ها
<preader> :)
<preader> از اطلاعاتت جامعت ممنونم
<MortezaE> شرمنده :D
<MortezaE> پارسی ریدر... دارم میخونم
<preader> اختیار داری آره پارسی ریدر
<preader> من تنها امیدم جامعه متن باز هستش همین متن بازی ها بودم که میلیونی حمایت کردن از مجله لینوکس که جدیدا داره منتشر میشه
<MortezaE> دارم گوگل میکنم
<MortezaE> این سایتو دیدی preader ؟
<MortezaE> http://www.opensourceiran.ir/
<MortezaE> البته میدونم، از این موسسات دولتی آبی گرم نمیشه و منظورت خود جامعه متن باز بود
<preader> آره
<preader> این موسسات تو کار خودشونم موندن
<MortezaE> من گوشی اندروید ندارم وگرنه یه کمکی میکردم lol
<preader> بازم خدا پدرتو بیامرزه
<preader> :)
<MortezaE> خواهش میکنم
<preader> به نظرم بهتره منم مث بقیه جدی نگیرم بهتر نیست؟
<MortezaE> امیدوارم موفق باشید در خدماتتون به جامعه آزاد
<MortezaE> چی بگم والآ :)
<preader> الان فقط من و شما اینجاییم؟دوتایی؟
<MortezaE> اندروید مگه برنامه بوک ریدر با ساپورت از فارسی نداره؟
<preader> چرا داره
<MortezaE> بقیه جواب نمیدن هیچ وقت
<MortezaE> نمیدونم شاید bot باشن lol
<preader> اما هیچکدوم متن باز و آزاد نیستن
<preader> اوناییم که به کار میان یا محدودیت دارن یا پولین
<MortezaE> خب اگه این طوریه نمیدونم...
<MortezaE> پروژه‌های متن باز یا از روی علاقه و در وقت آزاد انجام میشن، و یا از روی احساس نیاز جدی
<MortezaE> که اگه نیاز جدی باشه خود به خود کمک هم میاد
<preader> درسته
<MortezaE> لابد در این مورد کسی نیاز جدی حس نکرده. به نظرم شما فعلا آهسته و پیوسته کار خودتون رو بکنین و بیخیال پیمانکار بشین
<preader> حق با شماست
<MortezaE> من دقیقا الان متوجه نشدم، شما اگه خودت برنامه نویسی اندروید نیستی، پس چرا این کار رو شروع کردی؟
<MortezaE> به نظرم توی همین سایت بگرد دنبال کسی که برنامه نویسی اندروید کار کرده باشه
<MortezaE> پشتیبانی صوتی از فارسی هم داره؟!
<MortezaE> ایول
<preader> آره
<preader> چیز کاملیه
<preader> فقط مشکلش با فارسی اینه که جمله رو وارونه نشون میده
<MortezaE> به هر صورت خوشحال شدم آقا حمید. امیدوارم برای پشتیبانی کسانی پیدا بشن
<MortezaE> amri bashe preader ? :)
<preader> قربانت
<preader> بای
<preader> منم برم بخوابم
<preader> از همه کسایی که نمیدونم هستن یا نه هم خداحافظی میکنم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-04
<MortezaE> wc kaplan :)
<mehdi___> salam
<kaplan> salam mehdi___
<mehdi___> khobi khaste nabshin
<mehdi___> ye soal dashtam
<MortezaE> salam mehdi___
<MortezaE> بفرمایید
<mehdi___> man az  ubuntu 14.10 estefade mikonam
<MortezaE> البته اینجا از جواب دادن به تک سوال معذوریم
<mehdi___> ye partition swap daram
<MortezaE> خب
<mehdi___> ke ino har seri  bayad be sorate dasti on konam
<MortezaE> خب به fstab اضافه کن
<mehdi___> mikhastam bedonam chetori mishe be sorate automat in partition baram on beshe
<MortezaE> بلدی؟
<mehdi___> na balad nistam
<MortezaE> الان میگم یه لحظه
<mehdi___> tnx
<MortezaE> in file fstab hast: /etc/fstab
<MortezaE> با مجوز روت بازش کن
<MortezaE> این خط رو اضافه کن:
<MortezaE> UUID=735b3be3-779c-4d21-a944-b033225f3ab4 none   swap    sw      0       0
<MortezaE> البته UUID مختص پارتیشن سواپ خودت رو جایگزین کن
<mehdi___> ok
<mehdi___> test mikonam alan
<MortezaE> میدونی چطوری uuid رو بدست بیاری؟
<mehdi___> are
<MortezaE> البته
<MortezaE> به جای uuid=...
<MortezaE> میتونی بذاری:
<MortezaE>  /dev/sda8
<mehdi___> dorost
<MortezaE> یعنی آدرس فیزیکی بدی
<mehdi___> alan udid daram
<mehdi___> bayad masir kamelesh bezanam ya faghat udid
<MortezaE> اختیاریه. یکیش
<mehdi___> alan khodesh ino zade # swap was on /dev/sdb1 during installation #UUID=52fda8ce-7861-44b2-9066-9e29b2dacf50 none            swap    sw
<MortezaE> یویوآی دی خوبیش اینه که اگه اون وسط مسطا پارتیشنی اضافه کنی، دیگه sda8 نمیشه sda9
<MortezaE> یعنی میشه
<MortezaE> ولی uuid ثابت میمونه
<MortezaE> خب اولش # داره
<MortezaE> یعنی کامنته
<mehdi___> alan ba dastresi root ono addreso baz kardam in neveshte bod
<mehdi___> vali swap off yani
<mehdi___> alan man on kode ke dadin ro ezafe konam ya on chizi ke khodesh dade ro edit kona m
<MortezaE> خب گفتم که
<MortezaE> کامنته
<MortezaE> باید مربع روبرداری از اول خط
<MortezaE> و در یک خط جدید شروع کنی: UUID=...
<mehdi___> بسیار خوب الان میزنم
<MortezaE> چیزی که من دادم با اون فرقی داره؟
<MortezaE> کد من فک کنم فقط آخرش دو تا صفر داره. مال من رو بذارید
<MortezaE> kaplan, Do you learned Farsi letters? :)
<kaplan> MortezaE, not yet
<MortezaE> Lasy :D it's not too hard
<MortezaE> *lazy
<kaplan> It takes time
<kaplan> and you guys have no vowels
<MortezaE> Beacause we are so genius, we can read them without vowels :D
<MortezaE> Of course, children's books in intro levels of school has vowels
<Mehdi___> agha dorost shod mer30
<MortezaE> قربونت
<MortezaE> موقث باشی
<Mehdi___> mamnon  va tashakor
<rrr> salam
<rrr> سلام
<rrr> این هگز چت چطوریه؟
<rrr> hi
<rrr> what is hex chat
<rrr> اینجا کسی هست ؟
<MortezaE> rrr, yes
<rrr> هگز چت چطوریه ؟ مثلا میخوام ان کانالو توش وارد کنم ؟
<MortezaE> من تازه باهاش کار میکنم خیلید باحاله
<MortezaE>  /j #ubuntu-ir
<MortezaE> میخوای دائمی بشه مثلا این کانال؟
<MortezaE> روی تبش راست کلیک کن
<MortezaE> auto join
<rrr> چطوری ثبتش کنم ؟
<MortezaE> چی؟
<MortezaE> یه خورده سریع من باید برم
<MortezaE> بذار اول از فرینود شروع کنیم
<rrr> #ubuntu -ir
<MortezaE> برنامه رو باز میکنی فرینود باز میشه خودش؟
<rrr> آره
<MortezaE> اوکی
<MortezaE> اوکی همونظ دستور که گفتم، و یا از طریق گرافیکی وارد هر کانالی میشی
<MortezaE> و بعد auto join رو میزنی تا دفعات بعدی خودش وارد بشه اتومات
<MortezaE> Autojoin
<MortezaE> :|
<ali_> mammnoon mortezae
<ali_> alan to hexchatam
<MortezaE> happy to see :)
<MortezaE> np
<MortezaE> میتونی تنظیم کنی
<MortezaE> طوری که
<MortezaE> حتی اگر در کانال خلوتی مثل اینجا، کسی حرفی زد، حتی شما رو منشن نکرد، بیپ بزنه
<MortezaE> Extra Alerts -> Beep on Message ali_
<Azitrex_> MortezaE, tashakor az shoma , chand vaghtie mibinam bache haro rahnamee mikonid
<MortezaE> Azitrex_, آره به یاد اون ایام قدیم که دوستان ما رو راهنمایی میکردن :)
<MortezaE> Azitrex_, ولی جدی چرا اینجا این طوریه؟
<MortezaE> فقط برای ارتباط خصوصیه ظاهرا
<ali_> دوستان من میخوام یه توزیع لینوکسی رو که ساده باشه.  برای یه تازه کار نصب کنم . چی رو پیش نهاد میدید؟
<MortezaE> نمیدونم. من باشم اوبونتو نصب میکنم
<ali_> این پارسیکس چجوریه ؟
<Azitrex_> MortezaE, na , etefaghan bishtar tu public chat mikonan , ama user haye jadid chun be topic va amoozesh haye site tavajoh nemikonan ertebatateshun kheili bi keifiat va vaght gir hast va kamtar kasi vaghteh ziadi dareh , osolan kasi balad basheh cheturi soal beporseh sabur basheh javab migireh
<MortezaE> درسته. ولی خب باید چار نفر مث من خودشونو بندازن وسط فداکاری کنن تا کم کم جا بیفته :))
<MortezaE> درسته، نباید خیلی لی لی به لالای نوب ها گذاشت
<Azitrex_> :))
<Azitrex_> vali khub bayad farhang sazi besheh
<MortezaE> آره
<MortezaE> چطوره از این به بعد هر کی اومد لینک فرهنگ irc رو بدیم بهش و smart question
<MortezaE> چطوره از این به بعد هر کی اومد لینک فرهنگ irc رو بدیم بهش و smart question بالا رو نمیخونه
<MortezaE> این هگزچتم با دو زبانه مشکل داره قاطی نشون میده
<Azitrex_> shayad maha ham yeruzi mesleh ina budim va yad gereftim
<Azitrex_> manam ageh chizio balad basham va vaght dashteh basham komak mikonam
<Azitrex_> valla javab nemideh :))
<Azitrex_> irani ha 99% heseh chiz khundan o chiz yad gereftan o ye seri ghavanin ro ejra kardan ro nadaran
<Azitrex_> man hexchar daram moshekeli nadareh
<Azitrex_> bayad beri menu utf-8 konish
<MortezaE> آره این طوریه متاسفانه
<MortezaE> نه، مشکل در پس و پیش شدن گهگاهی کلماته نه به هم ریختگی کاراکترها
<Azitrex_> aha areh
<Azitrex_> uno dareh
<MortezaE> اکس چت این طوری نبود
<Azitrex_> bekhay copy paste ham bokoni moshkel dareh
<MortezaE> برنامه خوبیه
<MortezaE> اگه بدونم چطوری باید بگم، گزارش میدم اصلاح شه
<Azitrex_> xchat dg develop nemisheh , bug hash dg dasht kashf mishud khatarnak bud
<Azitrex_> boro channeleshun bepors #hexchat
<MortezaE> من تازه هفته پیش خواستم پلاگین بگیرم دیدم چندین سال ولش کردن!
<MortezaE> دیگه سرچ کردم به این رسیدم
<MortezaE> Azitrex_, این قدیمیه اگه یکی به روزش کنه خیلی خوبه: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<Azitrex_> hamoonam ejra konan kheili khubeh , kasi ziad tavajoh nemikoneh
<MortezaE> آخه دیدم همه بت هایی که نام برده الان اوراق شدن :D
<MortezaE> Azitrex_, اینم کاش میذاشتن اینجا http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/SmartQuestions
<Azitrex_> hehe
<MortezaE> op kie?
<Azitrex_> nixoeen
<MortezaE> khodesh ke hich vaght nist
<Azitrex_> ghadim tara ziad bud
<MortezaE> بیا کودتا کنیم چنل رو تصاحب کنیم :))
<Azitrex_> ye 2-3 mahi hast ke kheili kam sar mizaneh fek konam dargir basheh
<Azitrex_> hehe
<MortezaE> test http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/SmartQuestions
<Azitrex_> MortezaE, mashhadlug IRC behavioresh ghavi tar bud
<Azitrex_> to wikishun bud
<MortezaE> نخوندم. خلاصه اینجا خیلی خاک گرفته
<Azitrex_> ishala radif misheh
<Azitrex_> bache ha hal dashteh bashan mesleh ghadim misheh
<MortezaE> انشالا :)
<MortezaE> یه زمانی تب اوبونتو بود الان کمتر شده خب
<Azitrex_> khub ubuntu ye khurdeh kharabam kard
<Azitrex_> tu 13 eftezah bud
<MortezaE> من از maverick اومدم خخخخخ
<MortezaE> از اینا که میگی خبر ندارم
<MortezaE> تازه سه چار ماهه اپگرید کردم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-05
<Roham> salam
<help> Salam
<MortezaE_> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<MortezaE_> آورین. فقط خواستم صدای زیباتو بشنوم :)
<MortezaE_> Azitrex_, in lubotu3 karesh chie? daram behavour update mikonam
<MortezaE_> مگه ubuntulog برای لاگ نیست؟ این یکی پس چه میکنه؟
<Photon234> salam
<Photon234> doost kasi online hast alan?
<Photon234> salam?
<Photon234> online nadarim inja alan?
<MortezaE> Night
<Photon234> night
<MortezaE> Photon234, :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-06
<arash> salam
<arash> man aslan ba ubuntu ashna nistam ,mikhastam bedonam che jor mishe telegram ro rosh nasb kard!!!???
<arash> ?
<arash> inja kasi hast?
<MortezaE> یک افزونه ساده وردپرس میخوام کسی هست برام طراحی کنه؟
<kaplan> hi MortezaE
<MortezaE> salaam kaplan :)
<MortezaE> kaplan, FYI my last msg means: i need someone to make a WP plugin for me ;)
<MortezaE> :D
<kaplan> lol
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-07
<MortezaE> Salaam
<kaplan> salam MortezaE
<MortezaE> :)
<esak> ‏‫‫دوستان به چه زبانی میشه برای اندروید برنامه نویسی کد ؟
<lvlehrzad> سلام
<kaplan_> salam lvlehrzad
<MortezaE> lvlehrzad, Salam, Khosh oomadin :) Lotfan sare forsat ye negahi be in bendazin:  (http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior ). Hala soaletun chie?
<lvlehrzad> من بوت لدرم مشکل پیدا کرده زمانی که اوبونتو رو نصب کردم بوت ویندوز پریده گراپ رو هم اپدیت کردم تو ویکی خودنم باید حتما ویندوز باشه تا بشه درستش کرد
<lvlehrzad> راهی نداره بدونه سی دی درتش کرد که ویندوز من هم بیاد بالا ؟
<MortezaE> ینی وقتی اوبونتو نصب کردی، ویندوز شناسایی نشده؟ و به منو گراب اضافه نشده؟
<lvlehrzad> ویندوز ۷ اضافه شده ولی روش که کلیک می کنم سیستم ریستارت میشه و بالا نمیاد
<MasterPiece> !install | lvlehrzad
<lubotu3> lvlehrzad: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MasterPiece> !automate | lvlehrzad
<lubotu3> lvlehrzad: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<MortezaE> اون قسمت از فایل گراب که مربوط به ویندوز میشه بذار ببینیم شاید فهمیدیم مشکل چیه
<lvlehrzad> میشه توضیح بدین چطوری بزارم ؟
<MasterPiece> !paste | lubotu3
<lubotu3> lubotu3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MasterPiece> !paste | lvlehrzad
<lubotu3> lvlehrzad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MortezaE> آره :) بذار توی http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MortezaE>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<MortezaE> lvlehrzad,
<MortezaE> خروجی sudo fdisk -l رو هم بذار
<MortezaE> اف دیسک نمی‌کنه نترس. سویچ l برای لیست گرفتن از پارتیشنهاست
<lvlehrzad> man enghadr etelat terkondam tarsi nadaram :D
<lvlehrzad> alan hangam ke chetori bezaram sabr kon :D
<MortezaE> :D
<lvlehrzad> sudo: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: command not found
<MortezaE> من گفتم اینو بزنی؟ :|
<lvlehrzad>  sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0x7d468a6b     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NT
<MortezaE> gedit  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lvlehrzad> khob alan baz shod :D
<MortezaE> lvlehrzad, hamoontor ke MasterPiece goft, khoroojie dasturat vaghti bish z 2-3 khat mishe, bezar tooye PasteBin, ta channel sholoogh nashe
<MortezaE> خوبه. حالا محتویاتشو بذار توی پیست بین
<lvlehrzad> ok
<lvlehrzad> alan bebnid dorost gozastham http://paste.ubuntu.com/10109127/
<MortezaE> آره درسته. بذار ببینم...
<lvlehrzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10109134/
<MortezaE> lvlehrzad, اون پارتیشن کوچیکه چیه اول هاردت؟
<lvlehrzad> yekish felsh memory bayad bashe 2 ta dige ham partishen ha hard hastan
<MortezaE> نه فلش نیست فک نکنم
<MortezaE> دو تا هارد داری درسته؟
<lvlehrzad> na labtabe
<lvlehrzad> lenovo g470
<MortezaE> نمیدونم.. یک پیکربندی میذارم، اون فایل گراب رو با دسترسی روت باز کن و به جای پیکربندی قسمت مربوط به ویندوز جایگزین کن ببین جواب میده یا نه
<MortezaE> بین BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy
<MortezaE> و END /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy
<lvlehrzad> mishe man team bedam shoma khodet dorost koni ? mitarsma bezanam bepokonam
<MortezaE> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10109289/
<MortezaE> تیم مگه توی لینوکس کار میکنه؟
<lvlehrzad> omadam nasb konam didam javab nadad
<MortezaE> نه بابا چیزی نیست
<lvlehrzad> gozashtam save kardam ye restart bedam
<lvlehrzad> daste shoma dard nakone pisha pish babate vaghti ke gozashtin
<lvlehrzad> mamnon
<lvlehrzad> felan
<MortezaE> قربون اقا
<lvlehrzad> salam
<MortezaE> سلام lvlehrzad مشکل حل شد؟
<lvlehrzad> Salam na :( :((
<lvlehrzad> man vase to ta barname majboram win dashte basham
<lvlehrzad> har kari kardam natonestam on barname ha ro to ubuntu biyaram bala
<MortezaE> خب مجازی نصب کن :D
<lvlehrzad> motasefane bot ham dorost nashod
<lvlehrzad> to majazi javab nemide :D
<MortezaE> ویندوز مجازی
<MortezaE> البته تا زمان حل اصولی مشکل منظورمه.
<lvlehrzad> نه تو مجازی جواب نمیده اون برنامه های من
<MortezaE> من عذرخواهی میکنم
<MortezaE> در این پیستی که گذاشتم:
<MortezaE> به جای osprober-chain-A4E4CE7AE4CE4DEC
<lvlehrzad> نه اقا شما چرا بنده عذر خواهی می کنم وقتتون رو گرفتم دارین لطف می کنید
<MortezaE> osprober-chain-B82A12F22A12AD7E
<MortezaE> حالا اینو تست کن یه ریست کن. اگه نشد یه چیز دیگه رو امتحان میکنیم
<lvlehrzad> ok save kardam restart konam bebinam chi mishe bazam mr30
<lvlehrzad> نه متاسفانه جواب نداد
<lvlehrzad> برنامه ای مثل تیم ویوور نداریم تو اوبونتو جواب بده ؟‌
<MortezaE> خب باشه بعدا یه کار دیگه میگم بکنی
<lvlehrzad> bashe
<MortezaE> اصن الان میگم: با gparted برو فلگ boot رو از پارتیشن اول بردار، بذار روی پارتیشن دوم (که ویندوزت باشه)
<MortezaE> تیم ویور نمیدونم... ریموت دسکتاپ کارتو راه نمیندازه؟
<lvlehrzad> goftam shoma vasl shi be pc man
<MortezaE> خب با ریموت نمیشه مگه؟
<MortezaE> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<MortezaE> کانفیگشو بلد نیستم البته :) اما نباید خیلی سخت باشه
<MortezaE> اما من یا کس دیگه، اگه بتونه کمکی در این مورد بکنه، نیازی به تیم و اینا نداره
<lvlehrzad> agha sharmadne
<lvlehrzad> man bayad beram bar migardam mr30 az rahnamayi
<lvlehrzad> felan
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-08
<lvlehrzad> salam
<esak> سلام دوستان اینجا کسی برنامه نویسی اندروید کار کرده؟
<MasterPiece> durud MortezaE
<MortezaE> Salam MasterPiece rooz khosh :)
<MasterPiece> Thanks MortezaE :) halet chetore?
<MortezaE> ممنون داداش شما خوبین؟
<MortezaE>  /msg
<MasterPiece> bale, manoon :), albate :)
<MasterPiece> [15:02:45]  MortezaE!*@* added to ignore list.
<MasterPiece> ! ajaba :D
<MortezaE> بابا نامرد اینجا این طوری میگی ملت خیال می‌کنن این مرتضی گی :))
<MortezaE> آی ملت! من پیشنهاد بی شرمانه ای ندادم
<MortezaE> اون بالایی به پاکدامنی من شاهده
<Azitrex> dava nakonid :D
 * MortezaE is a pacifist
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, دادا شرمنده یکم تو مود شوخیم
 * MortezaE is kinda drunken
<MasterPiece> :D:D
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-08
<tardis_> hi
<bpsecret> che khabar ?
<bpsecret> bejaye telegram biayn irc
<bpsecret> in peighamo be doostan beresoonid
<bpsecret> roo android ham mishe irc client nasb kard
<bpsecret> :))
<alimj> سلام
<bpsecret> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-09
<abolfazl123> سلام کسی هس؟
<abolfazl1231> سلام.کسی هس؟
<black> ba salam
<bpsecret> salam
<black> chetor mishe system ro tanzim kard ke sar ye saat roshan she va download kone?
<black> debian
<bpsecret> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN , http://www.howtogeek.com/70374/how-to-geek-explains-what-is-wake-on-lan-and-how-do-i-enable-it/
<bpsecret> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-send-wake-on-lan-wol-magic-packets.html
<bpsecret> khodam kar nakardam . vali injoori mishe pc ro roshan kard
<bpsecret> baghiasham ke bayad automatic koni dige
<bpsecret> :D
<black> mamnoon, khob bad az roshan shodan chetori download ha shoro mishe
<black> man anacron peyda kardam
<black> vali kar bahasho nemidunam
<bpsecret> teorey injoori mishe ke aval debian ro tori tanzim koni ke vaghti miad bala username va password nakhad ta rahat varede system she . bad ham ye cron minevisi ke masalan shoro kone be download masalan ba aria2 ya wget . marhale be marhale anjam bede bebin chejoori mishe . ya aslan niazi ham be cron nist mitooni zamane boot tanzim koni ke khodesh felan script ro ke havie dastoorate download hast ro ejra kone . kholase az injoor karha dige
<black> mamnoon moshkel badi anacron hast
<bpsecret> kar nakardam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-11
<abolfazl123> سلام.من میخوام تور رو برای \راکسی گریدل اندروید استودیو ست کنم.این مقادیر رو هم بهش دادم ولی وصل نمیشه.کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاست؟http://uupload.ir/files/nvvj_screenshot_from_2016-02-11_11-43-31.png
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-12
<milad> hi
<Nader> slm
<Nader> kasi hast?
<Nader> komak mikham
<Nader> alo
<Nader> alooooo
<Nader> bye
<alimj> :/
<LiTi> Anyone active here?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-13
<mahla> salam
<mahla> shab hamegi bekheyr
<mahla> kasi ba net em kar karde?
<Majidjan> سلام
<Majidjan> من مبتدی هستم ُ کسی راهنمایی میکنه ؟
<alimj> Majidjan: سلام مجید
<alimj> چطوری. سوال چیه؟
<alimj> اینجا همه مبتدی هستند ولی سعی می‌کنیم کمک کنیم
<Majidjan> شب بخیر - خوبی شما ؟
<alimj> ممنون
<alimj> خوب مشکل چیه؟
<Majidjan> من اوبونتو رو روی یک هارد جدا نصب کردم
<alimj> خوب
<Majidjan> این هارددیسک رو سه پارتیشن کردم
<alimj> موقع نصب هر دو هارد در سیستم بودند؟
<alimj> خوب
<Majidjan> بله ُ هارددیسک ویندوز هم روی سیستم هست
<alimj> خوب گفتی که سه پارتیشین درست کردی
<Majidjan> ‍پا رتیشنهای لینوکس
<Majidjan> به ترتیب
<Majidjan> یا همون root
<Majidjan> swap area
<Majidjan> و آخری رو بصورت Extendedدرست کردم
<alimj> خوب
<alimj> اولی برای روت است یا بوت؟
<Majidjan> و اسمش رو گذاشتم
<alimj> خوب
<Majidjan> var - local
<Majidjan> کاراکتر اسلش اینجانمایش داده نمیشه
<alimj> قبلش یک اسپیس بزار نمایش داده میشه
<alimj>  /var
<alimj>  /local
<alimj> به همین راحتی
<Majidjan> بعد برای اینکه بتونم یه نسخه بک آپ از اوبونتو به روز شده داشته باشم
<Majidjan> از دستور
<Majidjan> fsarchiver
<Majidjan> کمک گرفتم
<Majidjan> منتها نمیدونم چطوری آدرس بدم
<Majidjan> یعنی میخوام از پارتیشن اصلی اوبونتو یک نسخه بک آپ روی پارتیشن دیگه داشته باشم
<alimj> اندازه پارتیشن‌ها هم میگی؟
<alimj>  /root ?
<alimj>  /var/local ?
<Majidjan> Û´Ûµ GB
<Majidjan> 6 gb
<Majidjan> 25 gb
<Majidjan>  /root
<alimj> خوب در واقع اولی رو (روت و همه چیز) رو می‌خواهی روی آخری بک آپ بگیری؟
<Majidjan> fgi
<Majidjan> بله
<alimj> اول اینکه آیا اف اس آرکایور به وقتی پارتیشن ماونت باشه کار می‌کنه؟ یا اینکه باید به صورت لایو با یک یو اس بی یا سی دی سیستم رو بیاری بالا تا بتونی بک آپ بگیری؟
<Majidjan> حالا - یه حرکتی زدم - چون نمیدونستم چطوری  باید به
<alimj> مثل اینکه میشه
<alimj> https://www.fsarchiver.org/QuickStart
<alimj> یک آپشن داره برای این کار
<alimj>  -A
<alimj> من زیاد توصیه نمی‌کنم. ولی به هر صورت شدنی است
<Majidjan> اون ‍پارتیشن سومم آدرس دهی کنم
<alimj> اول باید پارتیشن سومی رو ماونت کنی
<Majidjan> اومدم نام درایو رو عوض کردم
<Majidjan> بعد دستور رو اجرا کردم
<alimj> دیوایس پارتیشن سومی چی شده؟
<alimj> sda5?
<alimj> می‌دونی چطور باید پیدا کنی
<Majidjan> اتفاقا بک آپ هم گرفتم اما اشتباهی از درایو ۱ تو همون درایو ۱ ذخیره شد
<Majidjan> الان نابود شده
<alimj> الان پارتیشن سومی ماونت هست یا نه؟
<Majidjan> با برنامه
<Majidjan> disks
<alimj> ببین اول خروجی این دستور را بزار:
<Majidjan> هم ‍پارتیشن
<alimj> sudo blkid
<alimj> sudo mount
<alimj> خروجی رو بزار این جا:
<alimj> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/
<alimj> اینجوری من می‌تونم دقیقا پارتیشن بندی و ماونت شدن اونها رو ببینم
<alimj> آهان. اینجا قبلا گذاشتی:
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,114207.0/topicseen.html
<alimj> خیلی هارد دیسک داری که
<Majidjan> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/donygo
<Majidjan> تشریف دارید علی آقا ؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> داشتم این رو می‌خوندم:
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,114207.0/topicseen.html
<alimj> اول اینکه به من اطلاعات کامل نداده بودی. در سیستم ۶ تا هارد دیسک داری
<alimj> خروجی دستور ماونت هم بده بیاد
<alimj> sudo mount
<Majidjan> راستش اون درایوها چوت هارددیسک جدا هستند و اصلا کاری به لینوکس نداشتن ُ نگفتم
<alimj> هارد داری برای فیلم و سریال و سافت ور ...
<alimj> خوب خروجی دستور ماونت رو بده بیاد
<Majidjan> درسته.
<Majidjan> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/ahhywq
<alimj> می‌خواهم پارتیشن بندی دیست یک رو درست تر ببینم. خروجی این دستور رو هم بده:
<alimj> fdisk /dev/sda -l
<alimj> sudo fdisk /dev/sda -l
<alimj> سودو هم می‌خواهن
<alimj> می‌خواهم لیست پارتیشن بندی دیسک یک رو دقیق تر ببینم
<alimj> اول به من گفتی که دیسک یک ۳ تا پارتیشن داره
<alimj> ولی من الان فقط دو تا می‌بینم
<alimj> پس یک جای کار خرابه
<alimj> اون ۶ گیگیه به فنا رفته
<Majidjan> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/vbxsml
<Majidjan> میگم که زدم اون پارتیشن سوم رو نابود کردم
<alimj> نکته باحال اینجا است که جوری به فنا دادی که پارتیشن اکستندد و پارتیشن سوآپ هم نشون نمیده
<alimj> برنامه اف دیسک قاط زده
<Majidjan> یه عکس بخوام بفرستم ُ کجا آپلود کنم ؟ از وضعیت پارتیشن این دیسک
<alimj> کل خروجی دستور اف دیسک رو برام فرستادی؟ چیزی جا نموند؟
<alimj> برای عکس:
<Majidjan> دقیقا ُ تو این عکسی که میخوام بفرستم قشنگ نشون میده
<alimj> https://imgur.com
<Majidjan> اوه ُ چطوری اسکرین شات بگیرم ؟
<alimj> Go to the Dash and open the Screenshot tool.
<Majidjan> تو ویندوز۷ یه برنامه داریم که اینکار رو میکنه
<alimj> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/screen-shot-record.html
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=83072.0
<alimj> حالا اطلاعات مهم هم داری روی هارد اوبونتو یا نه؟
<Majidjan> همینجا یه سوال دیگه ُ آقا چطوری میشه مثلا از همین برنامه یه شورتکات روی دسکتاپ داشت؟
<Majidjan> از همین برنامه سزقثثدساخف فخخم
<Majidjan> نه ُ اطلاعات مهم ندارم . فقط ناراحت آپدیتهای انجام شده ام . با این اینترنت ذغالی
<Majidjan> از همین برنامه screenshot tool
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=76287.0
<alimj> در لینک بالا راهنمای ساختن شورت کات روی دسکتاپ اوبونتو نوشته شده
<alimj> خوب می‌خواستی برای من عکس بزاری؟
<Majidjan> https://imgur.com/download/lXMJBDI/
<Majidjan> بابت لینک ممنون
<alimj> به نظر میرسه که پارتیشن اکستندد کلا به فنا رفته
<alimj> همین الان نمیشه در خصوص سلامت پارتیشن روت هم اطمینان داشت
<alimj> من اگر به جای شما بودم، اول سلامت پارتیشن روت رو چک می‌کردم و بعدش اگر سالم بود، مجدد پارتیشن اکستندد، سوآپ و پارتیشن آخری رو می‌ساختم
<Majidjan> علی آقا گفتم یه نسخه پشتیبان از اوبونتو تهیه کردم ُ
<Majidjan> الان روی هارد یک دارم
<Majidjan> sda1
<Majidjan> اون بدردم میخوره ؟
<alimj> کجا ریختی؟
<alimj> محل دقیقش رو بگو
<alimj> مثلا بگو:
<alimj>  /home/Majid/x.fsa
<alimj> ببینم. این کار رو کرده بودی؟
<alimj> sudo fsarchiver -Aa savefs /media/sda4/backup/systembackup.fsa /dev/sda1
<alimj> به نظر میرسه که بک آپ نداری؟
<Majidjan> sudo fsarchiver -Aa savefs /media/majid/systembackup.fsa /dev/sda1
<Majidjan> دارم
<alimj> خوب. چونکه:
<alimj>  /dev/sdg1 on /media/majid
<Majidjan> https://imgur.com/download/RUCwVCM/
<alimj> پس نتیجه می‌گیریم ریختی روی یک هاردی که در تاپیکی که در انجمن گذاشتی نیست
<Majidjan> نه ُ هست . عکسی که فرستادم ببینید
<alimj> ریختی روی فلش سیلیکون پاور ۸ گیگ
<Majidjan> اون sdg1
<Majidjan> اینطوری بود
<alimj> اس دی جی فلش سیلیکون پاور ۸ گیگه
<alimj> موقعی که بک آپ گرفتی، کامل انجام شد؟
<Majidjan> ببخشید  ُ اس دی جی فلش مموریه
<alimj> بله
<Majidjan> الان میارمش بیرون
<Majidjan> اون فلش رو باهاش ابونتو نصب کردم
<Majidjan> sda3 داشتم که اینطوری آدرس دهی شده بود
<alimj> خوب بالاخره این فایل کجا است؟
<alimj> systembackup.fsa
<Majidjan> https://imgur.com/download/RUCwVCM/ اینجاست :
<alimj> یک چیزی اینجا ایراد داره:
<alimj> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/ahhywq
<alimj> موقعی که خروجی دستور ماونت رو گذاشتی
<alimj> دوباره خروجی دستور ماونت رو بزار
<Majidjan> sudo mount    ?
<alimj> آره
<Majidjan> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/okpngc
<alimj> خوب برای من واضح شد که از روی خود هارد روی خودش بک آپ گرفتی
<alimj> به نظر من بهتره که دوباره اوبونتو رو نصب کنی
<Majidjan> وای نه ! آپدیتها میپره ؟؟؟
<alimj> به احتمال خیلی زیاد، اس دی ای ۱ رو نابود کردی
<alimj> فدای سرت
<alimj> هارد دیسک‌های دیگر که نابود نشده
<Majidjan> دوبازه ۶-۷ ساعت باید بشینم فقط آپدیت بشه
<alimj> شب بزار تا صبح آپدیت میشه
<alimj> موقع خواب
<Majidjan> خود این هارددیسک هم باید دوباره فرمت کنم ُ درسته ؟
<alimj> آره. پارتیشنهای قدیمی رو حذف کن و دوباره پارتیشن بندی کن
<Majidjan> ببخشید ُ جسارتا ُ شما تو انجمن هم فعالیت میکنید ؟
<alimj> به هیچ وجه به فرمت خالی قناعت نکن
<alimj> این اواخر اومدم
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=89866
<alimj> این من هستم
<Majidjan>  اینطوری که متوجه نشدم
<Majidjan> اما فکر کنم پروفایل تون رو دیدم
<Majidjan> آی دی تون به اسم کامل با حروف فارسیه ُ درسته ؟ تازه عضو شدین ؟؟؟؟
<Majidjan> اونوقت چرا newbie ???
<Majidjan> Master!
<alimj> بله
<alimj> همینجوری این اواخر برای سرگرمی عضو شدم
<Majidjan> دست ما رو بگیرین.
<alimj> من خودم یکی رو احتیاج دارم که دست من رو بگیره ;-)
<Majidjan> فردا ولنتاینه ُ ایشالا یکی میگیره
<Majidjan> ما که پیرمردیم ُ کسی نیست بگیره چی !!!
<alimj> من ۳۸ سلامه
<alimj> نگران نباش
<Majidjan> زنده باشی
<alimj> آقا موفق باشید
<Majidjan> آقا من بخوام دوباره نصب کنم ُ‌روی همون هارد
<Majidjan> از اول فرمت کنم و پارتیشنبندی
<Majidjan> اون پارتیشن سوم رو که برای پشتیبانی میخوام
<Majidjan> از چه نوع ماونت استفاده کنم ؟
<alimj> بزارش در این مسیر:
<alimj>  /mnt/backup
<Majidjan> موقع نصب همچین گزینه ای نداره ها
<alimj> خوب اصلا مسیر بهش نده. بعدا اضافه می‌کنیم به فایل اف اس تب
<alimj>  /etc/fstab
<Majidjan> سختتر شد . متوجه نشدم
<alimj> یک فایل در لینوکس وجود دارد که به سیستم می‌گوید موقع بوت شدن کدام پارتیشن را در کدام مسیر ماونت کند
<alimj> اسم این فایل اف اس تب است
<alimj1> یک لحظه قطع شدم
<alimj1> اینجا بودیم
<alimj1> برای مثال:
<Majidjan> آقا خسته تون کردم
<alimj1>  /dev/sdb2 on /media/majid/New Volume
<alimj1> خواهش
<alimj1> به نظر من شما فعلا نصب کن. در یک فرصت دیگر ادامه خواهیم داد
<alimj1> من هم بهتر است فعلا بروم
<alimj1> فعلا خداحافظ
<alimj1> o/
<Majidjan> من یه پیغام بهتون میدم تو انجمن
<alimj1> باشه
<Majidjan> خدانگهدار ُ خیلی لطف کردین
<Majidjan> شب خوش
<alimj1> شب شما هم خوش
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-14
<Majidjan> سلام وقت بخير دوستان
<Majidjan> سلام علي آقا
<Majidjan> سلام.
<alimj> :/
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-06
<ghostbsd_db86> salam dostan
<ghostbsd_db86> kasi mitone komak kone
<shangul> salam
<shangul> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, ^
<ghostbsd_db86> man az bsd estefade mikonam va migham ke ba c va c++ barname benevisam  vali nemidonam che barnameee ro bayad nasb kard
<ghostbsd_db86> kasi mitone rahnamaee kone
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, compiler clang
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, freebsd?
<ghostbsd_db86> are
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, midooni chetor tooyeh freebsd narmafzar nasb bokoni?
<ghostbsd_db86> are dadash
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, khob pas clang ro nasm bokon
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  ejaze bede emtehan konam
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, albateh gcc ham hast
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, agar kar ba vi ya vim ro balad nisti pas "nano" ro ham benasb
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, iran@GhostBSD ~> whereis clang
<ghostbsd_db86> clang: /usr/bin/clang /usr/share/man/en.UTF-8/man1/clang.1.gz
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, onjaee
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, ::: bebin gcc ro ke mizanam erroe mide
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, : iran@GhostBSD ~> cd /usr/ports/base/gcc
<ghostbsd_db86> iran@GhostBSD /u/p/b/gcc> make install clean
<ghostbsd_db86> make: "/usr/ports/base/gcc/Makefile" line 23: Please define CROSS_TOOLCHAIN before building
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,   onjaee
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,    onjaee dadash
<shangul> i'm back
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, khob clang ro dari, yek compiler c
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, chand vaqti hast ba freebsd kar nakardam am'ma shayad masir("/usr/ports/base/gcc/") ro eshtebah vared kardi
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, .... na ba dastore whereis ebteda masiresho peyda kardam bad dastoro ke zadam onn eror o mide
<shangul> bbl
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  ye soal fani
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, ... chetor mishe az dast filtering rahat shod
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, tor
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, dakhel freebsd?
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  are
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, faqat hamin chadr midoonam ke bayad az tor estefadeh bokoni
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,   bebin ghablana ye safahati mese een 1774.info      mojod bood ke tosh search mikardim va filtering hal mishod
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,   ye chizy mese eena migham
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, dar in mored nazari nadaram
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  yani chi nazary nadaram dadash
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, yani "man" nemidoonam
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  aghe mitony rahnamaee kon
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, jedi man nemidoonam, khodam herfei nistam
<shangul> vali darmored gcc yadam nemiyad dakhel nasbesh moshkel dashteh basham
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, man ye barname migham ke mese virtual studio toyewindows bashe
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  vaseye barnamehaye c++
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, in rabti be filter shekan nadareh, dorosteh?
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  are ono faramosh kon
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, agar manzooret "IDE" hastesh, khob kafie search koni "C++ IDE for Linux"
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, barayeh gui ham Qt hast
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  shomarato midi dashte basham
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, codeblocks ham benazaram bad nist, va albateh yad avari konam ke man barnamehnevis C++ nistam
<shangul> iraj_, shoma nemikhayd komak bokonid?
<iraj_> shangul: hamun Qt ro ke moarefi kardi behtarine
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, ?!
<iraj_> shangul: ghostbsd_db86 vase proxy ham TOR behtarine
<shangul> iraj_, man hamoon vim + gcc ro tarjih midam!
<ghostbsd_db86> iraj_,  mamnon dadash
<iraj_> shangul: ghostbsd_db86 openvpn ham mi tuni use koni , openvpn raygan gir miad
<iraj_> vali asalan az nazzar amniat tosie nemishe
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, vaseh barnameh nevisi gui ba C++, GTK ham hast
<ghostbsd_db86> iraj_, koja hast
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, google :))
<iraj_> faqat vaseh download haye package haaye tahrimi az openvpn raygan use konid
<iraj_> ghostbsd_db86: search kon free opn vpn miare
<shangul> iraj_, kolan faqat vase download
<iraj_> ghostbsd_db86: vali say kon use nakoni
<iraj_> shangul: faqat download package
<shangul> iraj_, chera?
<iraj_> shangul:  hata video o chizhaye siasi va ... ham downloaad nakon
<iraj_> hata book ham nagir
<shangul> iraj_, ?!
<iraj_> shangul: :) momkene az taaraaf baradaran rah andazi shodeh bashan
<iraj_> taraf*
<shangul> iraj_, khob book va video che moshkeli dareh?
<iraj_> shangul: nemi funam vala. bekhan alaki madrak jam konan , be video LADY GAGA ham mitunan gir bedan
<iraj_> *nemi dunam....
<iraj_> shangul: aadat koni use koni, behtare
<shangul> iraj_, dadash ma donbal Lady Gaga nistim ke
<shangul> iraj_, chahar ta film amoozeshi ya movie vase sargarmi, hamin faqat
<shangul> iraj_, tazeh vase video ham torrent hast
<shangul> ?!
<shangul> <iraj_> shangul: aadat koni use koni, behtare
<shangul> <shangul> iraj_, dadash ma donbal Lady Gaga nistim ke
<shangul> <shangul> iraj_, chahar ta film amoozeshi ya movie vase sargarmi, hamin faqat
<shangul> <shangul> iraj_, tazeh vase video ham torrent hast
<iraj> shangul:  areh
<iraj> shangul: messal zadam kolan :p
<sama> Hi guys. It seems this Tuersday there is a meeting of TehranLug and TehranPug. Anyone would participate?
<Gemini_> Salam
<Guest88180> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-07
<wolfryder> salam
<wolfryder> kasi hast?
<wolfryder> man tazekaram soal daram
<thrall> سلام کسی هست
<thrall> یک سوال چرا کاربران به ارسی نمیان
<thrall> چون کسی نیست خودم جواب می دم
<thrall> دوست ندارن بیان
<thrall> بریم یا کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-08
<yunes> سلام
<yunes> join
<yunes> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-10
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  salam
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, salam
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, khobi dadash
<shangul> bale, shoma khoobi?
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  ghorbone shoma
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  . ye moshkeli pish omade mishe rahnamaee konid ?
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, #freebsd channel offical freebsd rooyeh freenode hast
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, agar betoonam bale am'ma man ham newbie hastam!
<shangul> !ask | ghostbsd_db86
<lubotu3> ghostbsd_db86: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  chera har barname e ro nasb mikonam nasb nemishe va ba en eroor movajeh misham
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, mkdir: /usr/ports/devel/monodevelop/work: Input/output error
<ghostbsd_db86> *** Error code 1
<shangul> ba root mirid digeh?
<ghostbsd_db86> are
<shangul> bbl
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  yani chi
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul, ONJAEE
<shangul> bargashtam
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, nazari nadaram chon tahala be in moshkel barkhord nakardam, file system read-only nist?
<shangul> bbl
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  chetor bayad motevajeh besham
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, nasb kardi rooyeh system?
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, in dastoor chi migeh? "echo hi > ~/test"
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,  kroji nadare !
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, khob pas read-only nist
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, version freebsd chie?
<ghostbsd_db86> shangul,   root@GhostBSD:~ # uname -a
<ghostbsd_db86> FreeBSD GhostBSD.org 10.3-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:47:18 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
<shangul> ghostbsd_db86, nazari nadaram, nemidoonam
<shangul> felan man raftam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-12
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  salam
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  ye soal
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  chetor mitonam az filtering kalas besham ?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, baz in soal ro az man porsidi, man nemidoonam, shayad baghiyeh bedoonan
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  ye soal dighe?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, bepors agar betoonam javab midam, ya iraj
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul, .. ye barnamenevisy bood be esme pascal ? to linux chetor mishe nasbesh kard?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, yek zaban barnamehnevisi
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, fek konam freepascal
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, http://freepascal.org/download.var
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, am'ma chera pascal?
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  MAN  az bsd estefade mikonam ...dalile kasi nadare .. konjkaviye dighe
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, manzooram in bood ke chera "pascal"?pascal kheyli vaght hast ke az dor kharej shodeh
<shangul> iraj, mageh na?
<iraj> shangul: are
<iraj> shangul: koli chiz jadidtar umade
<shangul> iraj, vali khob konjkavi va fozooli joz jodayi napazir adam hast
<shangul> iraj, man floppy dos daram ba qbasic, digger, pacman va ...
<iraj> :D
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  alan az sitesh daram ye file tar ro ke 40 meg has download mikonam
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, binary ya source?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, freebsd ya linux?
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  khastam bedonam bad az download chikar konam ?
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  bsd
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, agar binary hast ke ehtemalan betooni estefadeh bokoni, agar source hast aval bayad compile bokoni
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, al'an tooyeh freebsd hasti?mashin majazi ya vaghei?
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  are ... vagheee
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, client irc chie?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, irssi?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, vaseh bsd mohit geraphici nasb kardi?
<ghostbsd_f0df> HEXCHAT....
<shangul> ok
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, vaqti file ro download va extract kardi, ye ls azesh begir befrest
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul, bashe dadash ... mamnon
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,     https://paste.ubuntu.com/23982138/
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, vaqti extract kardi begoo na al'an
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  zadam ke ?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, barayeh extract file hayeh .tar ya .tar.bz2 ya .tar.gz: tar xvf your_file
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, faqat az bzip dar ovordi, az tar dar nayovordi
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  to directory konrgi bezanam ya ba cd masiresho taghir bedam ?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, dakhel hamoon directory ke oon file hast
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul, `https://paste.ubuntu.com/23982197/
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, install.sh ro ejra kon, albateh ba karbar root
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,   eror mide ke?
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul, iran@iran ~/D/pascal> su
<ghostbsd_f0df> Password:
<ghostbsd_f0df> root@iran:/usr/home/iran/Downloads/pascal # install.sh
<ghostbsd_f0df> install.sh: Command not found.
<ghostbsd_f0df> root@iran:/usr/home/iran/Downloads/pascal #
<shangul> ./install.sh
<shangul> (barayeh ejrayeh file install.sh ke dar directory fe'li hast)
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  bazam eror dade ?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, chi migeh?
<ghostbsd_f0df> sh
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,   root@iran:/usr/home/iran/Downloads/pascal # ./install.sh
<ghostbsd_f0df> ./install.sh: Command not found.
<shangul> cd fpc-3.0.0.i386-freebsd
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, chmod +x install.sh
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, ./install.sh
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, in ha ro ba root ejra kon
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,   bebin  zadam dare nasb mikone .... hala mighe ke textmode ide  (y/n)?
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  yes ro bezanam ya no ro ?
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, dareh miporse mohit barnamenevisi matni bashe ya ni
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, y
<shangul> bbl
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  onjaee?
<ghostbsd_f0df> shangul,  nasb shod vali be menu ha chizy ezafe nashodeke ? chetor ejrash konam >??
<shangul> ghostbsd_f0df, az tarigh terminal
<shangul> bbl = be back later
<ghostbsd_f0df> iraj,  salam
<iraj> ghostbsd_f0df: salam
<ghostbsd_f0df> iraj, ye soal
<ghostbsd_f0df> iraj,  freepascalo ba komake shangull nasb kardam vali  az koja ejra mishe
<ghostbsd_f0df> iraj,  onjaee
<iraj> ghostbsd_f0df: ببین همه ی اینها باید توی داکیومنتاش توضیح داده باشن. معمولا از توی ترمینال اجرا می کنن
<iraj> ghostbsd_f0df: paskal ro type kon bebin
<iraj> ghostbsd_f0df: chera ba visual studio tuye windows kar nemikoni?
<ghostbsd_f0df> mizanam vali javab nemide
<iraj> ghostbsd_f0df: http://www.freepascal.org/docs.var
<iraj> ghostbsd_f0df: از اینجا راهنماهاش رو دانللود کن نگاهی بنداز
<ghostbsd_f0df> iraj,  bashe mamnon dadash
<iraj> khahesh mikonam
<ghostbsd_f0df> iraj,  Dastory hast ke  befahmam nasb shode ya na chiye ??
<armania> salam
<armania> لطفا یکی کمکم کنه
<armania> میخاستم اوبونتو رو نصب کنم ... فک کنم زدم همه فایلامو  حذف کردم
<elisa871>  hi, please have a look at my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/882736/snimissingwarning-an-https-request-has-been-made-but-the-sni-subject-name-ind the problem happens when I run jupyter notebook
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-06
<mrsocial> سلام
<mrsocial> کسی هست
<arkidie> کسی اینجا هست؟
<arkidie> نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-07
<assemblyos> error  in data base   of  ubuntu.ir
<assemblyos> خطا در بانک اطلاعاتی انجمن فارسی اوبونتو
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-08
<arkidie> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-09
<nel> hi
<mojtaba_> join
<Dadmehr> Help
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-10
<Hessam> Hello
<Hessam> Is there someone who knows Persian?
<combiz> سلام
<hrz_> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-11
<parsa2820> how can I type persian in terminal?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-04
<mohsen_> salam
<mohsen_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-05
<mohamadmehdi> سلام
<mohamadmehdi> کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-07
<MorteZw> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-08
<pooya> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2020-02-04
<u0_105> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2020-02-06
<sahba> سلام ببخشید یه سوال
<sahba> من اوبونتو16 رو کامل نصب کردم
<sahba> منتها وقتی با بایوس بوت میشه گراب رو میاره
<sahba> و وارد محیط خود اوبونتو نمیشه
<sahba> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین؟
<haghighi> فاصله بین پیام گذاشتن و لفت دادن بچه‌ها کمتر از ۱۰ دقیقه است :) ملت دیگه صبرو نیستن :))
#ubuntu-ir 2020-02-07
<lanzik> hi
